# Official 2/20 Raw Discussion Thread



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Raw this week could potentially be a "big" show.

We've got The Undertaker sending another message to HHH http://vids.wwe.com/16117/the-undertakers-latest-message-t and it appears that he will show up on Raw tonight! Will he be bald? Just short hair? Does it really matter? Not to me, but to some its HUGE! 

Plus we'll have the fallout from EC, as Punk retained his title but never beat Jericho. No doubt Jericho will use this as an excuse to face Punk at WM, and I'm sure we'll find out tonight!

Then we have Cena. With any luck Kane and this ridiculous angle is done and something happens between him and The Rock, you know, the guy he's supposedly been feuding with for a year leading up to WM?

And finally, Zack Ryder has been assaulted, chokeslamed through the stage, tombstoned, had his heart broken and finally pushed off the stage in a wheelchair. Surely the only way forward is a death angle!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Unsure if i'am going to stay up for Raw.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This better be a hell of a show. I feel they really need it. Nothing majorly newsworthy happened at EC so I hope it happends now instead.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it would be funny if rock didn't show up tonight, if he didn't it would prove 110% that he is not serious about wrestling cena, wrestlemania, wwe or it's fanbase


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

bboy said:


> it would be funny if rock didn't show up tonight, if he didn't it would prove 110% that he is not serious about wrestling cena, wrestlemania, wwe or it's fanbase


I don't think he's supposed to be there until next Monday.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shit better get real tonight. This is the Road To WrestleMania!


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I am expecting a terrible show.

Nothing has me interested right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The official road to Wrestlemania starts tonight, screw the RAW's before Elimination Chamber, it starts tonight. Can't wait


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm excited for Raw for Undertaker and Undertaker alone. How will he appear? What will he say? And while I'm personally not obsessed about the whole "Hair vs. bald" thing with Undertaker, it will be interesting to see him as the deadman with short hair.

Punk/Jericho should also be good. No doubt that Punk not "beating" Jericho at EC will play into them agreeing to a match for Mania.

Can't say I'm interested in anything else... I suppose what may happen with Cena. Maybe he'll start a mini, 2-3 week feud with Ryder that will culminate in him turning heel. Not sure, but meh...


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

Will be in attendance tonight. EC was horrid. So I am hoping as ALWAYS we may get a decent show. If they pull that PROMO PACKAGE crap I will be pissed.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Expecting a bad show too. Not hyped at all.

Wanna see Eve and Cena getting laid on Zack's hospital bed.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully a surprise appearance by The Rock. This shit can't start any sooner.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Won't skip this one. Actually, I didn't skip any RAW Show since 01.02.2012.

Isnt it tonight in Brock Lesnars hometown? :vince2

Na okay im stopin! Expecting a decent show with HHH/Taker/Hbk, Punk/Y2j confrontations.

Rock won't be arround I guess since he will appear from next week on. But let's see....


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

New promo video:






"Every story has an ending. I will write yours tomorrow" (it was uploaded last night)


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

bboy said:


> it would be funny if rock didn't show up tonight, if he didn't it would prove 110% that he is not serious about wrestling cena, wrestlemania, wwe or it's fanbase


Or... he's not booked to show up. But sure, we can blame Rock on not being booked if it makes you happy.

RAW better be good. I want to see Jericho whine like he did, along with the "lol I beat Austin and Rock, I deserve to be champion". Or maybe, just maybe... he TROLLED US ALL! 

'Taker appearing is gonna be interesting. Hopefully Michaels is done with the angle so it won't be so painful to watch him feed his ego.

And we might find out what the big announcement is from good 'aul GM of RAW.

And if we're lucky, we might, just "might" get to see another 30 minutes of video!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> New promo video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That eyeliner around his eye makes me think he is coming with a mask..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Undertaker brings it via video package


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> That eyeliner around his eye makes me think he is coming with a mask..


he's always had eyeliner ever since he came back in 2004


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Never thought I'd be saying that I'm most interested in is HHH/Undertaker at the moment but the story has me griped.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Would be funny if Punk calls out Chris Brown.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Doubting a Rock appearance until next week. I think they'd announce it. The Rock doesn't generally make surprise appearances these days, the WWE just promote the hell out of his returns.

As for Undertaker/Triple H, really hoping something develops that'll make me want to see this match at Mania again.

Jericho's whining about last nights incident should be interested, I'm sure Punk will continue to not take him seriously...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock probably won't be appearing live for another 3-4 weeks. 

I have a feeling whatever Cena does tonight is gonna be awful.

Hopefully they do something with this Jericho/Punk feud and make it entertaining.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Rock probably won't be appearing live for another 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I have a feeling whatever Cena does tonight is gonna be awful.
> 
> Hopefully they do something with this Jericho/Punk feud and make it entertaining.


Rocks apperaring next weak bra. Agree with everything else, especially the Cena part. He's already started it on twitter just now and it's about _"I'm here, rocks not here"_ bullshit. fpalm

God I hope he dont say any of this crap live again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing "big" happening last night at EC was expected on my part (specially after the Orton injury), kinda thought JEricho may win the WWE title but even though he didn;t they set-up the storyline for the Punk/Jericho WM fued. 

Interested tonight to see where the HHH/Taker storyline and Punk/Jericho sotryline's go. Hopefully they have something for Cena to do (maybe with Eve and Ryder) other than I'm here and The Rock isn't.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Rocks apperaring next weak bra. Agree with everything else, especially the Cena part. He's already started it on twitter just now and *it's about "I'm here, rocks not here" bullshit*. fpalm
> 
> God I hope he dont say any of this crap live again.


Well The Rocks main argument is that Cena has girly parts. What, is The Rock some immature junior high boy making jokes like that? fpalm 

Cena's argument is more valid than telling someone they have a mangina, and telling people how you're going to shove things up their ass.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Rock probably won't be appearing live for another 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I have a feeling whatever Cena does tonight is gonna be awful.
> 
> Hopefully they do something with this Jericho/Punk feud and make it entertaining.


The Rock is due next week and every week after...that was posted in the Observer weeks ago

Hopefully this show is decent..the Eve appearance should be funny no matter what.




> Well The Rocks main argument is that Cena has girly parts. What, is The Rock some immature junior high boy making jokes like that?


That's not the Rock's main agrument at all...he's just speaking about Cena's feminine bitch made ways. A man who crys nonstop about another man, which is what Cena did for 3 years straight.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol Cena's gonna come out no selling everything that happened and do his typical fucking smile ruining all the build up this 'feud' had.. fucking despise him.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Cena will come out and say something to the effect of: "I will always be loyal to those who pay their hard earned money to see me each and every night!"


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

I still hope there is time for a heel turn.

Maybe Kane come out and congratulate Cena on last night. Ryder to get angry and Cena to snap... Will make next week epic.

Hope Taker does well tonight too.

Last night wasn't great but the recent Raw's have been really good so far in 2012.


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

only thing im looking forward to seeing is Daniel Bryan coming out saying YES YES YES YES i told you so. the only problem with this, is as soon as he's done Sheamus will come out and then Brogue Kick him in the skull.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope Raw delivers tonight, looking forward to Taker/Trips.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Rocks apperaring next weak bra. Agree with everything else, especially the Cena part. He's already started it on twitter just now and it's about _"I'm here, rocks not here"_ bullshit. fpalm
> 
> God I hope he dont say any of this crap live again.


Oh cool, didn't know that.

He'll come out with a huge smile, say something about not embracing the hate to beat Kane, then go on about The Rock not being here for 10 minutes.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up, I expect another underwhelming Raw.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Cena's gonna suck up to the crowd for sure, I'm hoping when he does Ryder comes rollin' down the ramp to have another go at him


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

b7408275 said:


> only thing im looking forward to seeing is Daniel Bryan coming out saying YES YES YES YES i told you so. the only problem with this, is as soon as he's done Sheamus will come out and then Brogue Kick him in the skull.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> Don't get your hopes up, I expect another underwhelming Raw.


Just don't watch then....

If you're going into Raw, thinking the show will suck, then just don't watch.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Hopefully the car actually hits the road to Wrestlemania tonight Rhodes Vs Goldust and Booker T, Miz, R Truth, Kingston, Barret money in the bank maybe? Ryder Kane?, Orton Vs Christian maybe bring the feud to a proper close, if there was a god Foley Ziggler the tension was great between them but I guess not I guess not proably Swagger or Ziggler face turn as they have been building the tension between them for months god knows all I can say if WWE think I will buy Wrestlemania for overhyped promos Triple H Taker and Rock Cena they are mistaken I want feuds with actual segements and matchs on my screen not promos where other people on the roster suck up to them and Punk Jericho really? really? thats going to elevate Punk all the build and tension between Triple H and Punk and no pay off.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

I really hope the crowd boos cena out the arena, where is Raw tonight does anyone know? Also looking forward to Takers promo. So happy to have him back on tv, without him wwe always has something missing! When he is gone for good will be a sad day for the wwe


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm hoping Christian's shot at Orton last night was a hint that they'll be having one more go at WrestleMania. I would LOVE that. Other than that, looking forward to Jericho/Punk and Sheamus/DBD, as they can finally commit to those as the World Title matches for Mania. Trips/Taker development should be good too. I like the idea of Trips not wanting to do it because Taker's a "brand," so hopefully they build on it more. For the first time in a while I'm actually dreading Cena. "I'm here Rock isn't, I respect you guys' decisions, I'm here to do what I do," sweet Jesus if he goes that route, it'll be unbearable. Rock can't get back soon enough so they can actually feed off each other in the ring and cut back on these video promos.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> Tonight on Raw,its rumored that the Shaq-Show angle will begin.WWE wants to get people talking about Shaq at WM during NBAs all star weekend


^Not real surprising. All star weekend starts on friday, so will be smart for WWE to do this.




> With 6 weeks to build for Wrestlemania,tonight isn't expected to hype WM that much,but instead it'll hype up tomorrow nights live Smackdown.


6 weeks and WWE will basically spend a week just preparing for their WM build.



> After last nights segment at EC.Plans are to have Team Laurinaitis vs Team Long at WM,with the winning GM being permanent GM of both shows.


No shock there...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

dxbender said:


> ^Not real surprising. All star weekend starts on friday, so will be smart for WWE to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Christian, Alberto, Otunga, Henry vs ?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

DubC said:


> So Christian, Alberto, Otunga, Henry vs ?


Santino will definitely be on there lol


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^I'm guessing probably Orton,Santino and 2 other guys(SDs side won't really be that great considering that Teddy Longs team is gonna lose). Probably Gabriel and McIntyre(or DiBiase)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Clique said:


> Shit better get real tonight. This is the Road To WrestleMania!


That's all that needs to be said really. They need to get their shit together. Outside of HHH/Taker, the build for Mania has been absolute balls. I'm not expecting them to ramp it up like a go home show but fucking hell at least give other feuds some heat behind them **cough** Jericho/Punk **cough**.



Billy Kidman said:


> New promo video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel like they are going to completly forget about the Eve and Zack thing and Cena's gonna go his way toward his boring usual shits.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw is in Minneapolis, MN tonight i beleive.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Raw is in Minneapolis, MN tonight i beleive.


thanks...do you know if they usually are a hot crowd?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I definitely expect...


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Not a fantastic Chamber but everything that should have happened, happened. No ridiculous/stupid/unnecessary booking moves, thankfully. Although I was slightly worried Santino was actually going to win...

Hopefully RAW is good.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

greaz taker! said:


> thanks...do you know if they usually are a hot crowd?



MN has actually a great aggresive crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> thanks...do you know if they usually are a hot crowd?


Never really paid attention enough to a Minneapolis crowd to really give an answer, plus the last few times they were in Minneapolis they were SD tapings so its really hard to judge a crowd from seeing an episode of SD and not being there live.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So to keep Undertakers' 2032103429th return interesting, they've cut his hair....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Is MITB at WM again this year?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Call me stupid, but it's going to be quite sad watching Raw later after Vickie's tweet.

"I'm here in Minneapolis with a heavy heart....I will focus on good thoughts"

This is the place Eddie's heart decided to quit on him and passed. When the show starts first thing that will pop up is remembering that tribute show. Sorry to sour the mood but I'm a massive Eddie mark.

In regards to the show, I aint expecting shit after that crap EC PPV


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> Is MITB at WM again this year?


ye think so


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i musta been the only one who enjoyed the ppv *shrugs*, looking forward to raw, i hope taker does something more than another video package


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> Is MITB at WM again this year?


yes, theyve stated it in a couple of news items that the MITB ppv is history and they have moved the MITB back to wrestlemania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> The official road to Wrestlemania starts tonight, screw the RAW's before Elimination Chamber, it starts tonight. Can't wait


the official road to wrestlemania starts with the Rumble. I know you might be new to this wrestling thing, so I figured I'd bring you up to speed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope this show is good. They need an injection of energy and badly. Doesn't feel like the RTWM at all. I hope that after I get through watching this in the morning I feel differently about that. Night folks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock won't be there, wasn't advertised. Taker should be good, I guess. Looking forward to some Sheamus/Bryan, and looking forward to where in the hell Jericho might be going from here on.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Big q is....will ryder be there?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Rock won't be there, wasn't advertised*. Taker should be good, I guess. Looking forward to some Sheamus/Bryan, and looking forward to where in the hell Jericho might be going from here on.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lets see if Punk keeps his streak of carrying the show by his lonesome
Maybe Undertaker can entertain me but he hasn't in over a decade so meh


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Half expecting Kharma tonight


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoping for a decent show tonight..


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm staying up for The Undertaker!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I cannot stand Twitter I would like to see CM Punk address this Chris Brown Twitter fight. 

Especially since Punk's getting accused of drug use.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

As long as they go full out with Ace Vs Punk next year I will be happy.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> As much as I cannot stand Twitter I would like to see CM Punk address this Chris Brown Twitter fight.
> 
> Especially since Punk's getting accused of drug use.


Looking at the state of him I wouldn't be surprised if he did use them before.

But no, please not more "real world" shit. I'm sick of "trending" and all sorts of fucking gimmicks with Jericho trying to "troll" us all.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Hoping for a good show after the shit fest that was EC


----------



## David Otunga (Feb 21, 2012)

how long till raw starts?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

David Otunga said:


> how long till raw starts?


About 1 hour and 29 minutes.


----------



## David Otunga (Feb 21, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> About 1 hour and 29 minutes.


omg!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

how much of the show will be cena promos on how gosh darn great a guy he is? ill guess at least 15 mins total in the first hour


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

David Otunga said:


> omg!!!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

got myself hyped a little but for the show. It may be good. Well, I hope it's going to.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Raw vs Smackdown = Del Rio, Otunga, Christian, Henry vs Orton, Santino, Rey Rey and ?????

MITB = Miz, Truth, Rhodes, Ziggler, Barrett and Gabriel?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mad about last night's PPV? Check.
Ready to curse the wrestling gods once Cena mentions that he shows up every week?* Check.
Already pretty wasted even though it's only 4:43 pm where I am? Check.

I am ready for RAW.

*I mean, I show up _here_ every week for RAW. Where is my medal and/or millions of dollars?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> As much as I cannot stand Twitter I would like to see CM Punk address this Chris Brown Twitter fight.
> 
> Especially since Punk's getting accused of drug use.


Please, no. The last we need is to validate that high school level bullshit with an acknowledgement on TV. If Punk's gonna address anything tonight, it needs to be Jericho and only Jericho.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Just give me more Cracky Tales from Truth and I'm good. 

Oh and let's see how further the WWE can "bury" Miz....


----------



## TripleHHH- (Feb 21, 2012)

Hopefully ABA returns and Triple H kicks the shit outta Taker. And a Kharma appearance.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Kharma appearance would be EPIC!!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Im sad, I dont know what the fuck to expect tonight, wish ABA taker would return but that's just as likely as a cena heel turn.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

Mitb won't be at 'Mania this year, the match that has the most competitors in will be the general manager match, so I doubt they'll be able to fit in a money in the bank.

Expecting Kharma tonight to start off her feud with Phoenix.

And maybe Shaq to start off his feud with Show? Although I seem to be the only one surprised Shaw isn't advertised as quest host or something, him being on the show is a bit random isn't it?


----------



## TripleHHH- (Feb 21, 2012)

Really hoping for a HHH heel turn. Showed signs of it last week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We've had the Phenom, Lord of Darkness, Ministry, American Badass, The Deadman and last year The Last Outlaw, we'll tonight see The Immortal


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay where the Hell is everyone getting the shaq/show stuff from?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Okay where the Hell is everyone getting the shaq/show stuff from?


lol me too im like am I in the right thread?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> lol me too im like am I in the right thread?


I've see it mention a few times but I dunno were it was stated.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Shaq said in some interview WWE was in talks with him about working with show at Mania, Observer reported it and everyone assumed it was a done deal.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Any good places to stream raw from guys? Please pm me, thanks


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

lahabe said:


> Any good places to stream raw from guys? Please pm me, thanks


Your television.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock,Show up on Raw tonight!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Shaq said in some interview WWE was in talks with him about working with show at Mania, Observer reported it and everyone assumed it was a done deal.


I know they had the little confrontation on TV but... I never heard it being official for Mania.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Get watching Sky Sports 3 guys, vintage collection about to show a Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart cage match.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

AlbertoDelRio said:


> Your television.


I really would. But seing that no Norwegian tv shows any wwe stuff. And i can't buy any channels that will. My only choice is to stream raw's and smakdown's. PPV's i buy at wwe.com


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to see the Undertaker.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Rock,Show up on Raw tonight!


I thought he wasn't showing up until next monday?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok everyone, BEFORE YOU ASK. 

Raw starts at 21:00 EST. Here's a website that shows the time. USE IT.
http://time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone from the UK watching WWE Vintage? Shawn Michaels V Bret Hart in a cage is on!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

A Rock appearance would be great, but i'm just here to see where the Taker HHH angle goes. And see Takers new look.

can't wait


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lahabe said:


> A Rock appearance would be great, but i'm just here to see where the Taker HHH angle goes. And see Takers new look.
> 
> can't wait


that entrance to that song would have fucking kicked ass!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

undertaker shows up, I go for piss break. Guy's boring as fuck.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

This better be good! I've only watched RAW live once before and i'm only watching it tonight to pass the time cos i can't sleep, so hopefully it's actually a good show. Would love The Rock to be there!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

PJ Awesome said:


> undertaker shows up, I go for piss break. Guy's boring as fuck.


To be fair you could go for a shit break and you'll get back just as he's about to enter the ring.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Id be surprised if Rocky shows up, but thats a good thing..


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I would be surprised if Rock showed. The Taker thing should be cool. Only thing I'm not looking forward to is HBK, I have never been a fan of the guy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm a a little drunk and ready to watch.....this should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> undertaker shows up, I go for piss break. Guy's boring as fuck.


Get out of my kitchen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

is HBK on tonight?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock is there from next week, This is Taker's night and he's taking the main event segment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hitman and Michaels was an awesome cage match. Love WWE Vintage.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Ryan said:


> To be fair you could go for a shit break and you'll get back just as he's about to enter the ring.


hell, I could go slow cook a roast


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Johnny Polo: "It's a knock-down, drag-out, party in the street tonight!"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*cue 10 pages of "here we go" posts*






HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

SP103 said:


> As much as I cannot stand Twitter I would like to see CM Punk address this Chris Brown Twitter fight.
> 
> Especially since Punk's getting accused of drug use.


:lmao that would be so awesome.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

1 minute left!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

here we go


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I wanna ride on any rollercoaster soooo bad!!


can't wait to see 'Taker on Harley Davidson


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the rock won't be on tonight. and honestly, i don't care if he is or isnt. they may change my mind, but i really don't care about cena vs rock. and here we go...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nvasguiasfdjgnbak HEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Cue 100 pages of constant bitching.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they're leading off Raw with the failed feud...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wwe makes it too obvious showing cena with kane on his shoulder on top of the ambulance lol and have the irony to ask cena survived lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> I wanna ride on any rollercoaster soooo bad!!
> 
> 
> can't wait to see 'Taker on Harley Davidson


highly doubt he'll be back as the american bad ass. no reason to.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And now for a video recap of the events of episodes I-III.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane is berried, strawberried


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we start off with the trainwreck that was last week.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look at that hussy Eve


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh not this again..come on now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

awww Screech


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena truely did embrace the hate last night.
KANE UNLEASHED A MONSTER

That enjoys smiling and cracking jokes


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOOL it still makes me laugh! He be rolling.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You know, I still think the concept of having Cena embrace the hate is great, but the execution is dumb as hell. Embrace the hate...by having your best friend's girl mack on you? Embrace the hate...by beating the guy who's been terrorizing you and your friends?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A Recap of "As The Hilarity Turns"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol a the little girl


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Spinferno said:


> Cue 100 pages of constant bitching.


Hey hey hey, woah woah, pump the breaks....there will be AT LEAST 3 pages of comments about Eve's tits


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope that Ryder comes back heel and has a decent feud with Cena.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

were starting off with a Zach heartbreak and death video package...nice


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Zack Ryder & Yoshi Tatsu have been betrayed by Cena's so called "friendship"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Spinferno said:


> Cue 100 pages of constant bitching.


Bald or Bust!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Raw better be good tonight last night's elimination chamber ppv was BAD, like December to Dismember BAD.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ya hussy!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow Eve has not faded into obscurity?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Eve heel turn


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this eve heel turn is fucking awkward...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was willing to forget this whole thing never happened but I guess WWE didn't want to do that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

PJ Awesome said:


> undertaker shows up, I go for piss break. Guy's boring as fuck.


that better be a 15 min piss break or longer it takes him forever and a day to get to the ring..


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Eve heel turn.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit, that BITCH.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Did Eve just turn heel? weird...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Eve is a heel. Dat whore.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Eve is HEEL now! haha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eve is full-on heel. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ her new crew


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Embrace the hate Eve


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bad Eve acting engage...


HEEL TURN!!!! WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Eve = Heel Turn


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That whore!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck you Eve.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Eve playing the bitch role perfectly. I'm loving this shit.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

damn, yep eve is for sure a heel now


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

OMG that mean girl!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

EVE TURNED HEEL LMAO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol? what the fuck?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..Eve hanging with the Bella's..que 3-way music


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Worst heel turn ever.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

wow eve heel turn full force


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm digging this Eve.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

#broskisbeforehoeskis


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Eve turning heel


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol eve turn heel!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WTF EVE LOL HEEL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait so when did the bellas turn face


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

EVE YOUR A FUCKING WHORE!!!!!!

The Bella's are shown as better than her? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

super heel eve?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man, when the Bellas think you're whorish you're in trouble.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Eve Heel turn HOLY SHIT.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Vince logic!!!!

Want Cena to turn heal?


Turn eve heel


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh shit! Eve swerve!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Eve so freaking sexy


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Eve Heelin it up


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Heel turn! WOOHOO!


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Eve heel turn goes full tilt!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Eve going into total bitch mode right now. 

Terrible idea revealing your whole plan on live TV...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dem Bella's AND Eve.....


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Defeats the purpose of being covert when you're speaking in front of a camera... and a live audience. 

I mean... come on WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you know it's bad when the Bellas can't believe you stooped that low


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WHY IS THIS NON-ACTING BITCH ON MY TV


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, ridiculous way to turn heel.

Live Cena-Eve sex celebration. Make it happen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES YES YES!!!


Very smart plan whore!!! REVEAL YOUR SECRET PLAN IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE WORLD!!! WHAT AN EVIL GENIUS!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

AW SON OF A BITCH


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve heel turn. Awesome.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

cue Cena distancing himself from the Eve backlash

Edit: Yup, just as I posted


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so suddenly the Bella twins are Eve's bitches?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL CENA.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I like that even the Bellas are like "bitch you is crazy."


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Love Whore EVE!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait wtf?!? She was so nice last week and now she's instantly a complete bitch?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a hunch here, but I Think That Was A Heel Turn

textbook definition, people!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

um....OK? the fuck? cena punked her at the end though, that was funny.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

aaand shes already busted


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Excellent... so they ARE working with the heat Eve got after all. Interested to see how this goes. I don't buy her as a heel yet (she is a terrible actress after all), but yeah.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I came here to see The Undertaker


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well....so much for that....and that had to have been the shortest angle in WWE History.....it only lasted what 4 minutes


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

that was totally shit


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice, but not Karen Jarrett level.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL at Eve heel turn , didn't see that did we haha


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Fucking AWESOME start.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Odd way to start the show


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Zack is an idiot. I agree.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

EMBRACE THE PUSSY john cena, embrace it dammit!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena was watching the monitor. 

"An Embarrassing start to the show", yes Cole. Yes it is.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah..boo..Eve..she's a full heel...who i would still bang like a screen door


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess this is better than a 20 promo of HHH


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Mike` said:


> #broskisbeforehoeskis


:vince2 *YES!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

didnt he have a grueling match last night?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Broskie before Ho-skie sign :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

great boos by the way


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So just like that Eve is a heel. And Ryder is an even bigger loser.:lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so they made eve the evil bitch just to save cena image and get him out of the storyline?
what next eve is going to reveal it is all the rock plan?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this bitch here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shoot me. Please shoot me.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh look anti-Cena signs. I guess WWE forgot to confiscate those. Or they didn't confiscate any in the first place.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

You want a Cena heel turn? Okay, we will turn Eve heel! WWE Logic right there.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Just show your boobs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's Eve Whorrez trying to get Cena.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

That dress on Eve....WOW


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O lord... this is really how they're starting the show?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Eve has officially been "Lita'd" heard a "she's got herpes" once before it stopped lol


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH EVE


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm here for Sting.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

awful...just awful way to open this fucking show


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

That fat guy in the crowd was checking out Eve's ass :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What a horrible beginning to this show. Either turn him heel or something, this is dumb. She's heel with NO direction after this now. I guess she'll team with Kane?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ambalamps match


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow no easing into Eve's heel turn...she just came out and did it


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This has been one hell of an AWKWARD start. :side:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Only the WWE can make a Heel Turn and bury that heel in 3 minutes.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

where's monday night raw guys?

why am i watching some crap soap opera


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Ryder........BURIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Eve...or whatever her name is, needs me to finger her

Cena?....Why cant we all just gang up and beat him??


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Eve's master plan lasted for a solid 15 seconds right there.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, when it's all said and done, Eve is the one who embraced the hate. . .


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"IM HERE HE IS NOT!!" promo now?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

skank juice :lmao

EDIT: ASSESTS :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this the first time since Karma that a diva crashed the forum?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

EMBRACE THE HATE!!!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Dat Skank Juice


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

*SIPPIN' THE SKANK JUICE!*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Where the fuck is the "hate"?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The skank juice lol


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Eve begging for heat just like Cena begs for applause. "rigamero" :facepalm


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

using her assets to further her career, lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sipping the skank juice? Yeah Cena, you're such a good role model and all that bullshit you say about other people... And you kissed her back, dumb fuck.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

And now Cena turns on Eve saying she's been sipping the "skank" juice.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Eve been sippin' the Skank Juice!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

dlb223 said:


> SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH EVE


:lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So we are on the home straight to mania and this is what wwe have got?! WWE is in big trouble!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Skank juice? Did he say skank juice?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats not PG!

Oh wait.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lost a broksi for a ho-ski.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

shut the fuck up cena, its not eves fault u lost Zack as a fucking friend.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HOESKI chants!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

broskie for a hoeski!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"I lost a broski for a hoeski!"

LOL. :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoeski is about to be trending...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Neutronic said:


> Just show your boobs


This. Ill side with bitch Eve or Marty Sue Cena


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Skank Juice :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sippin' the skank juice. I lol'd.

HE SAID IT! HOESKI CHANTS WIN THE NIGHT.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Skank Juice = Vince's Grapefruit Juice

Zack Ryder & Yoshi Tatsu > John Cena


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoeski!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just bring out Natayla so she can model her newest T-shirt available on WWE.com Shop


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is such a blatant way to make Cena look good in the Ryder situation. Fuck off WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That was awful.


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

I remember when Diva's were the likes of Trish Stratus.. and fans chanted "slut" and not the pseudo-Russian to make it PG.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, Eve can EXPLAIN


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

the fox said:


> so they made eve the evil bitch just to save cena image and get him out of the storyline?
> what next eve is going to reveal it is all the rock plan?


She did it for the Rock.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whats with this weird signs lol. Twink, Easy prey, 289 dead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> Eve's master plan lasted for a solid 15 seconds right there.


Still better then Kane's plan.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hoeski!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

And now Cena turns on Eve saying she's been sipping the "skank" juice.

Cena: I lost a Broski for a Hoeski.

Crowd chanting "Hoeski" at Eve!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hoski. Didn't Ryder use that? Cena is still gonna get booed after this. Should of banged Eve while he was at it.


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

lol will Michael Cole announce that #Hoeski is trending?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

now cena says hes gay


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck? Okay Cena, that was awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Cena just get a chant over? Whoa. 


And how is Rock a scandalous bitch?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Zack Ryder to appear in full Stephen Hawking mode.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena going hardcore :lmao


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

*CENA CENA CENA *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Scandalous bitches!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao. Cena got me rolling.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can get into this John Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I got goosebumps
OH SHIT


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

FUCKIN CENA LAYIN THE LAW DOWN


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

BARK LIKE A DOG DAMNIT


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena turning up the verbal heat. Sorry little jimmy.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao WTH is going on here


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eve did it... for da Rock... Eve did it...

SHUT CHA MOUTH YA THONG WEARIN FATTIE


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh no he didn't!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is eve pregnant? Why she falling down!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena destroying the PG Era he built :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

while she's one her knees, Cena should ask her what that mouth does


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Just bring out Natayla so she can model her newest T-shirt available on WWE.com Shop


Please tell me thats not the real shirt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! Referees have to take the whore off of Cena???? lol.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Apparently in a P.G. world women are diseased whores and only belong in the kitchen.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, where's this Cena been?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The one time they have to pull someone off of Cena and it's Eve.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Where the hell has this Cena been?


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Eve is giving us those Stephanie McMahon tears.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The refs are holding her back... :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

turning cena face by insulting a woman he was pretty excited about kissing? a new low for cena...


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol rape!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

This is hilarious... but more than a little... weird.



LMAFO. "For your information, I'm disease free and I'd like to keep it that way"


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE: The Soap Oprah


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

LMAO. Cena ripped it!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

lol Eve get owned.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I miss "I think I'm black" John Cena :sad face:


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

and Eve has officially been "Lita'd Ladies and gentleman... Hoeski is blasting in the arena right now.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hoe-Ski! Hoe-Ski! Hoe-Ski!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ Eve trying to rape Cena.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with this crowd. They cheer for Cena even after calling The Rock a bitch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this. I don't even.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

NO! NO! I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU! TAKE YOUR SMOKING HOT ASS OUT OF HERE! PLEASE!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I like Cena like this so far. I'm disease free. Lmao.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What the fuck


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena has already buried all of the male roster so he's turning attention to the divas divison.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena was actually funny for once.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf is the point of this


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

This. Is. *Daaaaaaaaaaawesome.*


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

She tried to hitem wit da skank juice.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DISEASE FREE OH SNAP

Haha, Cena was good there, gotta give him that. And Eve is officially useless now....waste of her. Joins Kane I guess....


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

I mean, I guess that's acting...?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the fuck is wrong with this bitch?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YES CENA! HOSKI! HOSKI! HOSKI!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

LMAO she's actually crying, I take back what I said earlier about her acting


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WTF happened? I just tuned in and Eve is fake crying


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

How fucking stupid.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Cena being awesome O.O


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

wtf is this ?
why destroying eve like this ? just so cena can stay away from further mor heat?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

That was actually witty. Coming...from...Cena? 


Consider me baffled.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Eve is killing me with this act

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

He called eve a bitch where the fuck was this Cena years ago dammit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait why were the refs out there? I was watching Bethenny Ever After.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao did cena just say "the kid is back" ?

still gay for turning that down


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Just bring out Natayla so she can model her newest T-shirt available on WWE.com Shop


Please dear God tell me that's not real.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Cena on a damn roll.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cena's kinda awesome when playing opposite a whore.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Not only is Cena disease free, his gimmick is so stale that he sweats penicillin.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Cena was gold there.


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

is... 
is pg dead?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, I'm eating my words. Cena was awesome there. :lmao :lmao :lmao at referees having to restrain Eve.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> What the hell is wrong with this crowd. They cheer for Cena even after calling The Rock a bitch.


I suppose you'd cheer for him if he kissed the Rock's ass.

lol that promo was funny though.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, Kane did it. Cena embraced the hate.


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Hoeski crashes the forums.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena embracing the hate? Kane wins in the end?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was hilarious. I don't know what this leaves Eve to do other than be a generic heel but thankfully I don't care all that much because that was hilarious.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Something tells me Cena has brought out the Thuganomics


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

O luk Undurtakur got his hurr did


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena was actually good there.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I see you Vince McMahon. This was grade a manipulation.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I still can't belive that she needed refs to help her out the ring. The Fuck? Lol, this shit right here.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That was great.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Eve is the most over heel on the roster right now!! Wooooh!!! gotta say Cena was actually funny there!!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I cant stand Cena.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spinferno said:


> Zack Ryder to appear in full Stephen Hawking mode.


Can we get a "Woo Woo Woo" in the computer voice?



Dark_Link said:


> He called eve a bitch where the fuck was this Cena years ago dammit


Stuck behind a PG-rating. . .


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That promo was pretty entertaining. Sure, it started with Cena contradicting himself, as he passionately kissed Eve back, and decided to blame it all on her... But the 'bitch' and disease free was pretty funny.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

With that, the entire purpose of the Kane-Cena angle became to turn Eve heel. It's train wreck entertainment.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What was that? So Eve just turned Heel only for Cena to buried her and now eve has a breakdown? Let me guess....she's pregnant with Kane's baby.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena was awesome in that segment.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Eh every story has an ending?...Yeah, am I the only one paranoid about this happening at Mania now?









Also, sort the fucking site out!!!...The fuck is it crashing??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#AttitudeEra #FistToTwats*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

So now WWE's latest tactic to get Cena cheered is to have him degrade Eve in her ''out of the blue'' and awful new unfaithful girlfriend stereotype gimmick? The worse about this is that the crowd is actually eating up this crap.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Something big better happen with Taker... whether it's him returning as ABA, or something else, I want something to happen!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hoeski Hoeski Hoeski


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

ngl I loved Cena right there and this is coming from a Cena hater


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was an awkward segment, but i'm not so sure that it wasn't good...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Was funny, but a bit out of the blue and my god i know it's wrestling and you shouldn't expect a master-class in acting but you could get somebody semi-decent for something like that


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually gotta give props to Cena for that segment. I was laughing my ass off!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey I missed the beginning. What happened with Cena and Eve?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

So where is Raw tonight exactly?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"Hoski" is a better gimmick than "chick with explosive flatulence".


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

So completely humiliating a woman to try and put the blame on her for a kiss he didn't back away from?

No wonder the Divas division is so poor. If it's not T 'n' A, it's that crap.

Be a Star kids.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Of all people to make the server crash... EVE!?!?!?!? 

Crowd is chanting "Hoeski" and "We want Ryder" blasting in the arena!!!! 

Just wow this is amazing.. we got a good crowd tonight!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That was an amazing segment.


----------



## StLunatic88 (Jun 8, 2011)

Skank juice...
Hoeski...
Scandalous Bitches...

None of those are disease free


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk Vs. Bryan rematch on a live show tomorrow. Well that's good! 

Here's hoping this live Smackdown is better than the last one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And goddamn, I hope Eve got her phone back. I don't trust those damn Bellas!*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk/Bryan II? YES!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit is that Smackdown live on Sky Sports?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I missed this Cena, why can't he be like this all the time?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow...Punk vs Bryan LIVE tomorrow night!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

ARRIVE
FELLA
LEAVE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk/Bryan II on SmackDown? MOTHERFUCK YES.

Fella!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lobsterhead, Lime, Fella Time


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure they're using this to make Cena more popular for a moment.

Doesn't anger me because it's becoming clear they will never turn Cena heel. At least not any time soon.

No need to project here. He's a face and we have to accept it.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Of all people to make the server crash... EVE!?!?!?!? 

Crowd is chanting "Hoeski" and "We want Ryder" blasting in the arena!!!! 

Just wow this is amazing.. we got a good crowd tonight!!! 


And WWE just advertised a Bryan Danielson vs CM Punk main event for the Live Smackdown.... 

Wow.. what has happened? lol good things so far


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome crowd!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fella vs. Twinkie Tower


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk vs Bryan II??? I'm down!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena at his hypocrisy best. Give me a break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Won't be surprised if Fella wins clean here.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess Eve is getting 100% of the blame for that kiss?

Lol.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Jesus christ can they let Henry rest his injuries?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The crowd is pretty alive tonight. Good pop for Sheamus and heat for Mark Henry. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Why would the royal rumble winner want go to Maina and challenge for the obviously lesser championship.

Meanwhile, Jericho... the dude who lost to Sheamus in the final two... will most likely square off against Punk for the more prestigious title and it will probably happen AFTER the Sheamus match.

You're better off losing the rumble.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lmao at the green too many limes sign


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Pretty silly if Henry is going to wrestle when he didn't wrestle last night.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Mark 'Ratings' Henry!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> What was that? So Eve just turned Heel only for Cena to buried her and now eve has a breakdown? Let me guess....she's pregnant with Kane's baby.


"But I wanted it to be yours, John!"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *And goddamn, I hope Eve got her phone back. I don't trust those damn Bellas!*


can a phone get herpes?


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

WWE and their anti-bullying campaign and yet Cena insulting Eve there. Oh dear!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *And goddamn, I hope Eve got her phone back. I don't trust those damn Bellas!*


It's her own damn fault for leaving the phone with them. Even they thought she was insane.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Will this group be called, The Lauranitas Alliance?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Shut up Cole! I'm trying to hear Henry's theme!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> With that, the entire purpose of the Kane-Cena angle became to turn Eve heel. It's train wreck entertainment.


Yeah. Makes ya wonder if Russo came back



blarg_ said:


> So now WWE's latest tactic to get Cena cheered is to have him degrade Eve in her ''out of the blue'' and awful new unfaithful girlfriend stereotype gimmick? The worse about this is that the crowd is actually eating up this crap.


I guess screwing over Nattie wasn't enough, they need to do it to Eve too


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess Mark Henry's leg is better? No tape down there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're never going to let Henry actually heal are they?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

BTW ROFL at people who said rYDER GETS NO REACTION xD


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why destroying eve like this ? just so cena can stay away from further more heat?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

You have to be a male chauvinist prick to have enjoyed that segment. I'm sorry, but that was absolutely insulting to women, and the WWE just took a huge dumb on the collective psyche of its fanbase.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

For once Cena was actually awesome. :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryder chants! U mad forum?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena is crazy I know he has a wife but damn I would not say no to Eve coming at me like that, no man would.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love that Sexual Chocolate chants are back in fashion.

Trending now: #Hoeski. Best. Trend. Ever.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan/Punk tomorrow is awesomeness.

'Scandalous Bitches' was fucking hilarious :lmao, well done Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> I guess Eve is getting 100% of the blame for that kiss?
> 
> Lol.


Yep. Ignore John Cena wrapping his arms around her and kissing her back.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

#Hoeski is trending


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

blarg_ said:


> You have to be a male chauvinist prick to have enjoyed that segment. I'm sorry, but that was absolutely insulting to women, and the WWE just took a huge dumb on the collective psyche of its fanbase.


The WWE was never known to portray women in a positive light.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I love this crowd.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh gosh, I hate what they just did to the divas division. Because it was so great before the open of this show.............?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

First 20 min recap?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> You have to be a male chauvinist prick to have enjoyed that segment. I'm sorry, but that was absolutely insulting to women, and the WWE just took a huge dumb on the collective psyche of its fanbase.


lol what?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Hoeski trending worldwide. :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

They actually acknowledged hoeski trending worldwide haha


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Who predicted Cole would say Hoeski is trending number 1 world wide right now?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

They need to let Henry heal up some for a while. Let him come back after Wrestlemania and kick some ass.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope this will not with clean finish cause thse two can have great PPV match for WHC after WM


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *And goddamn, I hope Eve got her phone back. I don't trust those damn Bellas!*


Well they have 6 weeks to build this up and I can only hope that it leads to a "Cell Phone on a Poll" match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

the fox said:


> why destroying eve like this ? just so cena can stay away from further more heat?


Exactly. Cena at his hypocrisy best. Fucking dreadful and people buy into it. fpalm

Scandalous bitches??? LOL looks whos talking "Rise Above Hate" anti-bullying bitch.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I got to admit..I do love the hoeski's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena is probably going to be more edgy from now til Mania.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh no, i'll have to stay up until 4 for the third night running now because of Bryan/Punk. Thank god i'm of work next week.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

blarg_ said:


> You have to be a male chauvinist prick to have enjoyed that segment. I'm sorry, but that was absolutely insulting to women, and the WWE just took a huge dumb on the collective psyche of its fanbase.


LMAO U SO MAD
:troll :troll :troll


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

GREAT crowd tonight, Cena finally cut a 2004 level promo, holy shit so far!!!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Totally chauvinist segment, but hey look at the story of Adam and Eve. It's the oldest story in the book to blame the woman for all the male's evil actions


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Cena is crazy I know he has a wife but damn I would not say no to Eve coming at me like that, no man would.


Pat Patterson.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I actually liked the opening segment. Kind of reminded me of the old John Cena, when he had more of an edge to his character.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

#RAW in the top left hand corner, is that a new thing?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> First 20 min recap?


Eve's a whore and Cena wants none of it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE will promote ANYTHING on twitter that's trending. 

#KellyKellyVagPictures
#EvanBourneNeonUrine
#SinCaraBotchaMania


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

can Eve recover for this?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Cena is crazy I know he has a wife but damn I would not say no to Eve coming at me like that, no man would.


Always steer clear of bunny boilers bro.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Solid match there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

SJFC said:


> Oh no, i'll have to stay up until 4 for the third night running nowbecause of Bryan/Punk. Thank god i'm of work next week.


It's only 3am tomorrow so an extra hours sleep


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

jobbing Mark Henry out to Sheamus? CHECK!....

fucking awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Fella just beat a former World Champion with 10 times the credibility of Bryan. Bryan doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Yep. Ignore John Cena wrapping his arms around her and kissing her back.


it's always the woman's fault because only a woman could initiate a kiss like that and it not be sexual harassment


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

What's with you retards and saying here we go?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Surprised they just fed Henry to Sheamus like that.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Showman said:


> lol will Michael Cole announce that #Hoeski is trending?



Good call


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Mark Henry terrorized Smackdown for several months.

Sheamus just bent him over in less than five minutes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

crowds hot so far


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess the WWE really hate "Ratings"


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is that idiot cole still not cheering for Bryan? How many times he has to win?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Super Sheamus is worse than Super Cena!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> Exactly. Cena at his hypocrisy best. Fucking dreadful and people buy into it. fpalm


Cena is a Mary Sue, pure and simple. WWE would bury the whole roster just to elevate the prick


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Not 100% sold on the heel turn BTW. Eve could be heard saying "he doesn't know" or something like that. Could be that Kane is pulling the strings somehow, threatening her family if she doesn't play along or something. Or maybe it's not that at all. Gonna be interesting to say.

And I'm ashamed to admit Cena was pretty awesome in that segment. lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sheamus is boring as shit.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

MR. EXCITEMENT! Fuck off Teddy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll enjoy this Cena while it lasts because it's only until the day after Wrestlemania, it's a shame, I'd buy it more WM wasn't in 6 weeks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan should've came out and slap the Lebell Lock on that pale oaf.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

HOLLA HOLLA TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

JOHNNY ACE vs. THE ORIGINAL BLACK REFEREE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great. That goofy turtle looking mother fucker is here tonight.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Cena was entertaining there, not gonna lie. "Hoeski" was gold. I can't even hate on it. 

Not surprised though; as indicted by him saying "I'm Back" to the camera, for at least 6 weeks, expect this kind of Cena (thuganomic-esque) to show up, cause that's the only way he'll have a chance at getting equally cheered against The Rock starting next week.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Excitement!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That signals the official end of the Mark Henry main event era.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Super Sheamus wins again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This just bidness, playa. Now step off 'fore I put you in da ring wit da Undatakah.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Finally WWE using Mark Henry to his full abilities. A big fat slow guy incapable of outworking somebody of Sheamus' speed and caliber.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why Henry? stupid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LONG & ACE POWER STRUGGLE!!!!!


Yeeeeeeah, I don't care. This is going to become an election, isn't it?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why do I feel like this is leading to Lauranitis vs Teddy at WM? Or a representative of both of them.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Teddy gets his first chant ever.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Burn


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

johnny ace is golden.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA, I'm gonna ask the WWE Universe if they wanna see a tag team match... featuring RANDY ORTON! That match starts....................................................
.................
.....................
..............NOW!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

And that signifies the end of Henrys push. Burying one of the best draws for no reason.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Teddy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Teddy vs Johnny Ace :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"But I got one better playa". DA BIG JOHNNY.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Neither of these men can say "WWE" (or many words at all) correctly so maybe neither of them should be in control.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teddy Long just buried Otunga.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh snap Teddy :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BURN!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Kane? He needs to get his woman after Cena trashed her. Tsk.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> #RAW in the top left hand corner, is that a new thing?


Nah it's been there for about 3 weeks now. I'm surprised it's been there this long and no one has complained about it. I think it goes eventually.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol awesome crowd


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Cena is crazy I know he has a wife but damn I would not say no to Eve coming at me like that, no man would.


Have you seen her without make up and hairstyling? Butt ugly.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Playa.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Swear to God. If you dump a can of green paint on Teddy and put him in a shell, he'd look exactly like Franklin the Turtle.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Otunga got owned son!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Please be Otunga Vs. The Great Khali. HA HA HA!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay, Jericho NEEDS to win this. If he doesn't, make it a triple threat involving Jericho.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"But I got one better player"


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Teddy is hilarious tonight.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

This segment gives me the feeling that..

Bragging Rights ppv will be soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my fucking god :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pee-Wee Herman's Fairy God-Momma!

Good line!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bah Gawd! They are making a hell of a good show tonight. And Teddy Long > All.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What's up with the bowtie, Player?!? :lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

No! No! No! Teddy.

It's "Five foot nine? I didn't know they stacked shit that high!"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love Teddy Long.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

So if Teddy wins does this mean every main event will be a tag match?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This crowd cheers for anything! i fucking love it!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

blarg_ said:


> You have to be a male chauvinist prick to have enjoyed that segment. I'm sorry, but that was absolutely insulting to women, and the WWE just took a huge dumb on the collective psyche of its fanbase.


LOL Are you kidding? As hard as it is to do, pretend this is real for a second, f a woman acts like an attention-craving whore who uses men for a bit of fame she's bound to get called out for it. There is ziltch chauvinistic about that.

Not the 1920's anymore, women are as human as men are. Women acts like that she gets ripped on, bloke acts like a sleazy perv he also gets ripped on. Equal rights and all that.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU LOOK LIKE PEE WEE HERMANS FAIRY GODMAMMA

They're playing Metallica to hype up Undertaker!!!!!!!!!!!! American Bad Ass


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Spinferno said:


> Swear to God. If you dump a can of green paint on Teddy and put him in a shell, he'd look exactly like Franklin the Turtle.


lmao... you aint lying.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! TEDDY JUST OWNED BOTH ACE AND OTUNGA!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Teddy/Otunga WM28 semi main event.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Metallica when they were still kinda good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Burn! Otunga got owned.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Alright.... we get Hoeski, Cena calling someone a bitch, Danielson vs Punk 2 advertised as the MAIN EVENT of Smackdown.. AND Smackdown being hyped and not looking like the sucky little brother of Raw ALL IN THE FIRST 27 MINUTES OF THE SHOW!?!? We also get Undertaker later tonight??!? 

Potential Best Raw of the Year?


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Come on Jericho! He has to win this battle royale.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol johnny trying not to laugh


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, Metallica's music played on raw. And Taker coming on later, damn, i've died and come tp heaven


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He's redundant but sometimes you have to love Teddy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I fucking love Teddy.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao that was great! Never thought I'd say that about a segment with Teddy Long


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I understand the bow tie part, but fairy god momma? That was stupid.

And why was Johnny Ace just laughing and grinning, while nodding his head?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Otunga. He got absolutely destroyed twice in 20 seconds.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Drew Mcyintire to beat Ortunga - calling it. 

And where is raw tonight, anyone know?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Spinferno said:


> Swear to God. If you dump a can of green paint on Teddy and put him in a shell, he'd look exactly like Franklin the Turtle.


Thanks. Now can you tell me how to get the Coke out of my keyboard?


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

so far so good from raw tonight


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so calling the American Badass appearing with Taker being Bald... I can feel it with hearing Metallica there lol


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I did not care for super Sheamus beating Henry... I did not like it at all.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

What are the odds on Otunga's opponent being Big Show or Orton?


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Raw is cracking me up right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls using that song could mean ABA Taker...because there's no way I can take bald dead man Taker seriously.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Show vs Otunga, surely?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't believe IWC is marking out because cena called Eve a bitch. fpalm


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

A 10 man battle royal? I don't understand why they just can't go with Jericho saying he was never eliminated from the chamber and that he deserves the match at Mania. I mean the story is already there!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wow Metallica when they were still kinda good.


oooh so you're telling me they played something off And Justice or earlier?


heeee


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

From Zack Ryder:
@EveMarieTorres may pass a HOT test, but I bet she'd fail an STD test


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Teddy berried J Ace


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tobyx said:


> What are the odds on Otunga's opponent being Big Show or Orton?


Doesn't matter cause either tomorrow or next week it will be Otunga and a partner versus both of them


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually think Otunga is good in this role. I'm worried that WWE officials may think the same thing and decide to include him a match at WM when the guy has no business trying to wrestle.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Undertaker is here tonight so Teddy Long can put him in a match against David Otunga, playa!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's going to be Pee Wee Herman's fairy godmomma David Otunga...vs. The runner up from the elemination chamber Santino Marella


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

UFC ad is awesome


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What song would Metallica even play for 'Taker though?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Thanks. Now can you tell me how to get the Coke out of my keyboard?


Evan Bourne will be there shortly with a straw in his nose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BlindWrestlingMark said:


> So if Teddy wins does this mean every main event will be a tag match?


No. Occasionally someone will have to go one-on-one with DA UNDERTAKER.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bitches? Skanks?

Stacking shit? Good drama? Hype crowd?

I feel like I'm on crazy pills here!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arrive
Slurp Coffee
Get burned
Get buried
Leave


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I bet that just sent Vince back a few million dollars to use Metallica's The Memory Remains on Raw. Lars Ulrich has a huge smile on his face right now.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Teddy Long and CM Punk are so rare in this medium. Nuanced speakers. Able to say something sly and calm. 

Stunning how rare that ability is in wrestling.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> From Zack Ryder:
> @EveMarieTorres may pass a HOT test, but I bet she'd fail an STD test


:lmao :lmao :lmao

NEXT MONDAY... the Rock returns LIVE!!!!!viasatellite


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at tonight's crowd having to witness a promo that says Rock returns next week.:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE ROOOOOOOOCK!!!!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> From Zack Ryder:
> @EveMarieTorres may pass a HOT test, but I bet she'd fail an STD test


Surely that's a good thing?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

METALLICA!


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

I hoped this week :/


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

R-Truth now?

Awesome.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

time for some spida stew!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

GREATNESS next week...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> What song would Metallica even play for 'Taker though?







.................


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> From Zack Ryder:
> @EveMarieTorres may pass a HOT test, but I bet she'd fail an STD test


Really, STD jokes? First fart jokes and now this? How outdated are these writers?


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey its R"I job to elbow drops"Truth!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought this was raw, not an episode of superstars


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The R Truth song has some guitar riffs that remind me of The Rock's theme


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

octagon888 said:


> oooh so you're telling me they played something off And Justice or earlier?
> 
> 
> heeee


I was trying to be nice.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> This segment gives me the feeling that..
> 
> Bragging Rights ppv will be soon.


Team Teddy Long vs Team John Laurinaitis at Bragging Rights in the WARGAMES cage


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RAW 5:

Jericho
Miz
Del Rio
Kane
Ziggler

SD

Barrett
Christian
Henry
Rhodes
Orton?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kofi only gets teamed up with the stoners.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Five black people on the show in the first 30 minutes! I'm marking out!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder who will say the first racist joke


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> GREATNESS next week...


Gotta promote his new movie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Cena and Orton would fucking sell injuries like Kofi.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tag team match..in the ring right now...The Black Midcarders


Vs.

The Frito Banditos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi does his entrance perfectly fine, then try to sell his injuries. Right.

Who is this? Oh. Probably my first time seeing the tag champs.:lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Kofi Kingston...such a boring character


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black History Month!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> can a phone get herpes?


There's an App for that.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Rosa mendes <3


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

wtf is this? random as hell


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Tag champs Jobbing incoming.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Kofi and R-Truth a tag team? wtf?


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

ROSA MENDAS <3 <3 <3 SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

and NOW we get a tag team championship match? We're a half hour in and have had two matches, one being a championship match, and one pairing Kofi AND R-truth... Wow... .THIS IS AMAZING SO FAR!!

Top that off with a good crowd... this road to wrestlemania Raw is GREAT!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Kofi better not job to Primo again!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> The R Truth song has some guitar riffs that remind me of The Rock's theme


Same musician writes all WWE theme music. Even the crappy themes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! Rosa is here to teach us something that sounds like Spanish!

And way to put the two black people in a tag team together, WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi and Truth both selling. I like that. 

Awesome, I get to look at Rosa.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Being that hot should be illegal


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Love me some Rosa


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Go on with those kneepads, Rosa!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Barnabyjones said:


> time for some spida stew!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I like this Raw, good start, no boring segments yet, solid Raw so far.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Matallica on RAW = instant WIN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tag Team Division?!?!? WHAT'S THAT?!?!?!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Kofi's entrance when he gets that last pyro just as the first verse starts.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Did Kofi really hurt himself there? his reaction looked like it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I'll go ahead and say it. They just teamed Truth and Kofi together because they're black.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow i didnt know they were tag champs lol


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> .................


Wouldn't suit his biker gimmick, though.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf that entrance reminded me of MNM


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Gotta promote his new movie


Nah, gotta save WWE's ass again. GET READY kid ....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Black History Month!


I was going to post this.:lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Gotta promote his match


Yep.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Worth staying up for Rosa Mendes alone


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Did Lawler actually just say that? hahaha. I'd love to pursue a merger with her


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Well I'll go ahead and say it. They just teamed Truth and Kofi together because they're black.



*NEW NATION OF DOMINATION!!!*


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

This crowd is on fire tonight, love it!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder what Truth and Kofi have in common that would make the WWE think of pairing them up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Tag Team Division?!?!? WHAT'S THAT?!?!?!


It should involve me and two diva's without belts.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God, Kofi leaping really high into the air just to do a standard clothesline really looks stupid.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bourne comes back soon guys. :buriedburied


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> There's an App for that.


Repped.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Once again, it's a dealers vs druggies match...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They can't lose to them...please...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Blacks vs Hispanics

RACE WAR!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Vince, we need a new tag team, Epico and Primo haven't had a match in weeks."
"Just put those two black guys that were in the Raw Chamber last night together."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Really annoys me that Metallica heard on Raw, yet Nickelback is the theme.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice tag champs. Beat clean in the middle of the ring. Get rid of the titles plz.

Nice to see the blacks overcome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank god.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Wouldn't suit his biker gimmick, though.


And would be a bit strange given that HHH used it as part of his theme last year at Mania.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kingston is OVER!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i forget the wwe has tag team titles. wwe announced hoeski was trending. lmao.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

tag team champions ALWAYS win non title matches...it's the law.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I dig this tag team.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kofi is always stuck fighting for the tag team titles.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys, did you hear about Twitter?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

They're REALLY going to throw Kofi into a random tag team again, aren't they?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wait... What?

Wow, the tag champs suck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lmao cole "#Hoeski trending on twitteR"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking christ Khali again.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ruh roh, minority tag team feud in the making?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao Hoeski is trending.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Makes me sad I have to see Show & Khali in the ring together again


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm just throwing this out there.... but I'm thinking Jericho wins the #1 contender's battle royale


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

hmm out of those 10 individuals in the battle royal...there looks to be only one logical choice :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Santino v CM Punk @ WM28 obviously.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder who's winning that battle royal.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Jericho is going to win a battle royal to get his title shot. Would have been nice if he'd won the Royal Rumble and set it up a couple months ago, but whatever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Well I'll go ahead and say it. They just teamed Truth and Kofi together because they're black.


and gave them the win...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

It's HOski, not garden toolski.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi seriously needs to play some damn ball. Dude jumps TOO high.

Hoeski still trending :lmao

Santino in that Battle Royal. I expect him to be runner-up again.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

At least they're having a match for the #1 contender for the WWE title and not just picking 10 men to throw into an elimination chamber with no qualifying match ala Elimination Chamber...


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Mike Tyson in the hall of fame? BOUT TIME!


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

watch the miz win that


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Khali and Santino. Fuck Off


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Any guesses on the HOF inductee? Maybe a diva or tag team?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is Khali even in the title picture, fuck off


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cole already accidentally leaked that Booker T is in the HOF.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nikita Koloff for Hall of Fame please*


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If they announce Randy Savage, I swear I'll make this RAW of the 2010,2011, and 2012.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

So Kofi's big push is that he's in another tag team. Wow


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Any guesses on the HOF inductee? Maybe a diva or tag team?


Ron Simmons


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't Cole alteady mention that Booker T is gonna be in it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Power_T said:


> I'm just throwing this out there.... but I'm thinking Jericho wins the #1 contender's battle royale


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, we just saw 2012's equivalent to Los Boricuas vs. The Nation!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm scared that the Miz might win the battle royal... *gulp*


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Santino, Khali are on the smackdown brand am i right? whats with their 'potential shot' at the wwe title?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Jericho got his battle royal.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully Alex Wright is the next inductee.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Michael Cole is the inductee!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Any guesses on the HOF inductee? Maybe a diva or tag team?


Ron Simmons


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CLICK CLACK GET BACK!

And Benoit is the next inductee when WWE delivers breaking news: Police have found evidence that he's innocent!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Any guesses on the HOF inductee? Maybe a diva or tag team?


A black person in honor of black history month


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> Ron Simmons


DAMN


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Mike Adamle is going into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> So Kofi's big push is that he's in another tag team. Wow


Could use some more tag teams... I liked Miz and Truth as a team, and if not for Bourne, Kofi and him would be more meaningful / add meaning to the tag division...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Would love Macho Man, would fucking love it but I really doubt it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

dynamite452 said:


> hmm out of those 10 individuals in the battle royal...there looks to be only one logical choice :lmao


Santino right?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

You guys are idiots. There is no chance in hell jericho wins.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm telling you. It's Booker T.

Cole said it by accident last night >>


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I haven't watched any wrestling in well over a year, so I was wondering if someone could fill me in on a few things...

1) What has The Miz been up to?

2) What has Jericho been up to?

3) I've heard Cena swear twice tonight, is the PG era coming to an end or something?

4) Edge is going into the Hall of Fame.. is he retired?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't always post...

But when I do, it's on page 69.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Mr. Perfect shout out, woohoo!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm scared that the Miz might win the battle royal... *gulp*


After last year's WM match, I don't think we're gonna have to worry about that a for awhile.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali vs Punk at WM. 2,000,000 buys


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

DAMN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty obvious that it was Simmons here. Not a bad choice I guess.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeeessss


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, announcing Ron Simmons


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

DAMN! Fully deserved for Ron Simmons.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RON SIMMONS! 

DAMN!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

RON FUCKIN SIMMONS!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

DAMN


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

not that ron simmons doesnt deserve it, but Savage needs to get in this year, they have 5 more weeks to get this right.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Wooooootttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

FAROOQ GOIN INTO THE HALL OF FAME!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Farooq!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*DAMN!*

RON SIMMONS ABSOLUTELY DESERVES THIS!!!!!!!!! Long overdue!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ron Simmons in the HoF! DAMN, I'm cool with this.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES! RON SIMMONS!!!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

OHH I LOVE WWE LMFAO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Simmons it is. Nice.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

They're holding off to add JBL because he'll clearly be the headliner of the class


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ron Simmons.

Well deserved.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Striker said:


> Five black people on the show in the first 30 minutes! I'm marking out!


And now Ron Simmons in the HOF.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ron working the jheri curl.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ron Simmons in the HOF. I approve of this.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I don't always post...
> 
> But when I do, it's on page 69.


DAMN:lmao:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Well-deserved.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Well Jericho is going to win a battle royal to get his title shot. Would have been nice if he'd won the Royal Rumble and set it up a couple months ago, but whatever.


Yeah, you could do that. Or you could build a younger guy up by winning the Royal Rumble, and find another way to get Jericho in the match, since he's already over enough. You know, like everyone on the internet always wants, except when the old guy is someone they like.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black dude marking the fuck out :lmao


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

The black guy in the front row goes crazy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good job, WWE.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

APA was sick.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Farooq
Somehow still more deserving than edge


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Paved the way for black superstars? I love you WWE.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

APA!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

DAMN!!!!

I used to love the APA back in the day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ron Simmons bitch!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Apa im marking out!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

They mentioned teh attitudez!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WWE said "black American." THEY'RE SO RACIST


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

A true legend Damn!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well deserved Ron Simmons!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> LOL Are you kidding? As hard as it is to do, pretend this is real for a second, f a woman acts like an attention-craving whore who uses men for a bit of fame she's bound to get called out for it. There is ziltch chauvinistic about that.
> 
> Not the 1920's anymore, women are as human as men are. Women acts like that she gets ripped on, bloke acts like a sleazy perv he also gets ripped on. Equal rights and all that.


Forget the fact that this confession of Eve came out of absolutely nowhere, and the fact that it was incredibly bad acted. You're basically telling your audience that Eve is a mindless stereotypical bitch that even Judd Apatow wouldnt portray in his movies!

Now in an attempt to have Cena cheered, you have her try to rape him like a Stepford Wife in heat just to have Cena degrade her. What did this achieve outside of proving that your audience seriously lack taste and redeeming moral values?

If this type of shortwitted nonsense is what gets people stimulated, then we are living in a very fucked up culture.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They should hype up the brief time period where he wore a blue nerf gladiator helmet.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The APA used to be so badass.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I love it.
The first "African American" paved the way for black people.

I hate WWE at times with their retarded statements.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FINALLY! One of the reasons I watched WCW back then.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at Simmons saying "Damn" and The Rock marking out.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny all his WWE stuff on that video were backstage


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Well deserved.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I laughed pretty hard at the black guy marking out like crazy when they just showed that clip of Ron Simmons winning the title.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BEER.......

....
....
.....
.....
......
.......
.......
.......

MONAY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at some of the whiteys in the audience when Simmons won the World title. :jay


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why waste our time with a battle royal? We know who Punk's facing at Mania already!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Ron Simmons will join the Four Horsemen and Mike Tyson in the Hall of Fame this year..." - Michael Cole

You forgot someone.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The APA were great


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

APA were hardcore! DAMN!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> not that ron simmons doesnt deserve it, but Savage needs to get in this year, they have 5 more weeks to get this right.


They're going to save Savage for another year when they need a big headliner. Might as well get used to it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

(Y) well deserved!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Some Jericho greatness!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

"I submitted Kofi Kingston" -- huh?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Black history month in full force tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dlb223 said:


> WWE said "black American." THEY'RE SO RACIST


They had no problem calling Sin Cara "*****". Which I find far more offensive.. and yes I know IWC smarks ***** is black in Spanish.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

fucking cole leaving out edge ...fuck you cole....edge is the fucking headliner


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Preach, Brother Jericho!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Have a feeling the crowd will turn on Punk if he goes against Jericho. Easily.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> lol at some of the whiteys in the audience when Simmons won the World title. :jay


they were salty as fuck :busta


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlemania is the biggest event in Wrestling, yet we know 4 of the results already. Sheamus, Punk, Taker and Cena have all won already...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh boy, it's the end of the world..again!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol theyre going to re-do the royal rumble on raw just so Jericho can win? 

How much you guys wanna bet they fuck this up too?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

From a kayfabe standpoint, couldn't they just say that Jericho could have had his limp corpse rolled back into the ring and pinned? "I woke up in the trainers room!" doesn't really make it sound like you would kick out of a pinfall. ;-)


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Ron Simmons! it's about damn time!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Waiting for Jericho to end one of his promo's again with "IF YA SMELLLLLLL LALALALA OWWWW, WHAT Y2J IS COOKIN'!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"Tonight is the end of the world as you know it" Look what happened last time you said that lol!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

End of the World?
You already did that one. Get a new fucking line.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't always unmute RAW

but when I do, its to listen to Jericho

(watching the knicks on another stream)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Y2J..same old same old..it's sad really


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

jericho was fucking reading that


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like jericho means business


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

go jericho


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Give Undertaker 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yeBUG5EvMM






Best Metallica track of all time, the opening is completely appropriate and kicks much ass. The solo is Kirk's best.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Man Jericho really is awesome on the mic


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Was Jericho reading cue cards?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I really want to know how they informed Rosa Mendez of her job.

"Go out there and act Spanish."
"But I'm Canadian!"
"Make shit up!"
"Okay."

-5 minutes later in front of a crowd-

"Uh... Tengo un gato en mis pantalones."
"Si lo hace.







"


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Santino vs otunga. Who wanna bet?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Jericho just said tonight is the end of the world as we know it. Doesn't that mean he is going to lose again?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice promo by jeritroll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> Well I laughed pretty hard at the black guy marking out like crazy when they just showed that clip of Ron Simmons winning the title.


Homie acted like blacks were free at last, free at last.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I love Jericho, but his return has been a complete flop.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I love it.
> The first "African American" paved the way for black people.
> 
> I hate WWE at times with their retarded statements.


Honestly I think it is kind of a big deal. Being the champion makes you the face of the company and it's pretty important that a company based in the south was able to overcome all the racism and stupid shit that we created and make a black guy the face of the company. It should have come earlier than 1992 but I really think what Simmons accomplished is a big deal.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Got my money on Khali winning.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

end of the world?
i guess hes losing again


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SP103 said:


> They had no problem calling Sin Cara "*****". Which I find far more offensive.. and yes I know IWC smarks ***** is black in Spanish.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Chris Jericho may have overtaken all my other favourites and become my personal favourite of all time. He is sublime and he is without a doubt the best in the world.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I really want to know how they informed Rosa Mendez of her job.
> 
> "Go out there and act Spanish."
> "But I'm Canadian!"
> ...


Tremendous :lmao


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I miss the days when Jericho was entertaining.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> They had no problem calling Sin Cara "*****". Which I find far more offensive.. and yes I know IWC smarks ***** is black in Spanish.


Knowing basic Spanish and being an IWC smark really have nothing to do with each other...


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> lol theyre going to re-do the royal rumble on raw just so Jericho can win?
> 
> How much you guys wanna bet they fuck this up too?


I'll bet you one act of pure WWE fuckery that they will mess this up, causing an act of "ultra fuckery."


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

An angel gets its wings every time Jericho opens his mouth.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Honestly I think it is kind of a big deal. Being the champion makes you the face of the company and it's pretty important that a company based in the south was able to overcome all the racism and stupid shit that we created and make a black guy the face of the company. It should have come earlier than 1992 but I really think what Simmons accomplished is a big deal.


I meant that because they act like there was never a black person involved in wrestling before Simmons.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

some white people in this thread need a lil more white guilt in them

RON SIMMONS FTW


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> The APA used to be so badass.


I even liked their theme.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> Ron Simmons! it's about *DAMN*! time!


Fixed Broski.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still can't get over the black dude doing David Lee Roth high jumps when Simmons won. :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho loses and still somehow weasels his way into the match...


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Antho10000 said:


> Was Jericho reading cue cards?


yeah lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Homie acted like blacks were free at last, free at last.


That's seriously the craziest reaction from a fan that I can remember seeing. Would only have been better if some old angry southern white man was sitting next to him and giving him a dirty look.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has music?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MJG93 said:


> I'll bet you one act of pure WWE fuckery that they will mess this up, causing an act of "ultra fuckery."


Waiting on a Miz fuck up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dlb223 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc_LIR5ExIU


You don't like it? Go on the internet and cry about it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz and Jericho will both go over the top making it a triple threat at WM.. Miz and Punk are two people Jericho has been talking about.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Otunga's body creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Woo! I love that Flo Rida song. Although I think "Invincible" should be the official theme song.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ezikiel to beat Otunga - calling it


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Simmons was awesome.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Calling it now guys Khali is winning Jericho says it's the end of the world and Khali is the punjabi playboy of destruction and doom.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is some black on black crime coming up here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are seriously putting every black on the roster on the show tonight :lmao
Oh my god.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Otunga needs a way more pretentious theme.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why is Ezekiel Jackson still employed?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bragging Rights Angle for Wrestlemania....oh yippee.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black history month.:lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Otunga is going to feel some pain here.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Can we please stop the Black on Black violence.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao!!!

"black history month" continues!

yeah yeah Ezekiel is Guyanese I know.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

more black people!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Now for some black on black crime...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from Ron Simmons to David Otunga.

:lmao And Big Zeke. Let's just get all the black people out of the way in hour 1. Jesus.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Big Zeke... fuck this


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Zeke vs. Otunga.

Damn. Did RAW move to BET?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm just gonna throw this out there... WWE was doing just fine without Ezekial Jackson, why bring him back a month before Mania?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been watching wrestling again for about 7 to 8 months. I am yet to see Otunga win a match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Long: I see your big black guy and raise my own big black guy!

Lawler: This should be fun to watch.
Shut the fuck up, you tool.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I meant that because they act like there was never a black person involved in wrestling before Simmons.


Oh, well that is pretty stupid of them.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the "blackest" Raw I've ever seen....


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

killacamt said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho loses and still somehow weasels his way into the match...


^ this.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Man I love Big Zekes theme... makes me feel like getting up and kicking some ass.... but then I sit back down and eat another potato chip. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Blackest episode of Raw, *EVER!*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't mean to sound racist but is it just me or has tonight's RAW been...dark?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Big Zeke with hair is so weird to me.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow zeke tho


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This has been the Blackest Raw ever


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Otunga finally got some tights that fit him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anarchy™ said:


> Otunga's body creeps me the fuck out.


You too?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

too much steroids on one screen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so obvious :lmao


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Not trying to be racist. But they are taking the fucking piss with this Black History stuff. Ron Simmons, Kofi/Truth, Henry and now its Ezekiel jackson to face Otunga.

I'M NOT RACIST.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Striker said:


> Fixed Broski.


appreciate that playa!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Thuggin' And Buggin' Enterprises 2.0


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, tonight is the "black tribute show" for WWE. We've had about every single black wrestler in the roster turn up plus one inducted into the Hall of Fame!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Christ this match will be terrible.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I really wonder how Zeke puts his shirts on.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Zeke was a former International Champion. Such a disgrace.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Waiting on a Miz fuck up


Miz fucking up means someone may get seriously hurt. That's known as a "dangerous fuckery". There are many different levels of WWE fuckery.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't wait until we see the series of "Scoop and Slams" by big Zeke.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahaha. Funkman's texting again. The devil is always busy...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The amount of suck in this match could create a vortex.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Otunga is the man.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Um. OK.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ron getting all these African Americans some tv time!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

WUT?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Win one for good guys xD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Although I expect of 5* match from these 2 technical masters.

At this point though, I think they're going to have Darren Young in the main event as a stand in Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

haha a clean win for tunga


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes,yes yes,otunga wins


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm loving this whole tribute to black people.
Fair damn play to WWE for being fair.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Zeke is gonna have a heel turn soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm marking for Otunga flexing.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

RAW's Darkest hour.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

remember when Jackson had a future


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am seeing a reoccuring theme going on tonight with the black wrestlers. I wonder what it is. :hmm:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, you know Zeke is a JOBBER when he loses to Otunga of all people! :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, if you lose to Otunga, you really suck!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait...he won?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the hell? :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga won? wat.

So what next? Uso VS JTG?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Man if they are trying to get every black superstar on the roster on RAW tonight...JTG will show up sooner or later :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

the posing loololol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf, is otunga doing the mr wizard logo? lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

What the actual fuck.
But seriously WWE has had more blacks than whites in this first hour of RAW, this is unheard of, I think I'm trippin


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

David Otunga won? What is the world coming to?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that happened. And I'm ready to shoot Cole right now. Stop the cocksucking, please!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

IT'S ALL ABOUT ME! Otenga!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if they're gonna debut a new Nation of Domination on Monday Night RAW Black History Edition.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga just struck the gayest pose


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

crowd is so fucking dead...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I really didn't expect Otunga to win. I was guessing Zeke was going to get a spot on Teddy's team.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Otunga passed the brown paper bag test, apparently.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Otunga wins! Otunga wins! :gun:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WHAT A VICTORY. YES YES YES YES. DAVID OTUNGA, THE TEN TON TUNG!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, Laurinaitis should be a manager.... Mocking Long and then that arm in the air was fucking great!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Did the Otunga-Zeke match really crash the board?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

these have been the most brothas I've been wrestling on raw in years


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I haven't watched any wrestling in well over a year, so I was wondering if someone could fill me in on a few things...

1) What has The Miz been up to?

2) What has Jericho been up to?

3) I've heard Cena swear twice tonight, is the PG era coming to an end or something?

4) Edge is going into the Hall of Fame.. is he retired?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Miz,is not on raw hes doing,the,sport award show in,cartoon network


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Needs more Men On A Mission.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Michaels would have been a great 70s porn star.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

3 segemnts with black wrestlers and whites almost starting to riot here ROFL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao at Otunga beating Zeke with just a powerslam. Seriously. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Ron getting all these African Americans some tv time!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

EDIT: remember when Jackson was Intercontinental Champion?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh Shawn, nobody can look you in both eyes.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole should stop ass kissing already. His lips are already covered in shit.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whenever Shawn says 'eye' it reminds me of the Ladder Match with Jericho. My friend and i call it the Ladder Match for Shawn Micheals' eye lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, that camera Angle of Taker definitely means he's either bald or he has very short hair.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

LOOK AT THE BOOTS ITS STING!!!!!! 

oh wait.. that ship has sailed >_>


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That camera angle makes it look like Undertaker is wearing clown shoes.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

hmm showing taker's feet?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Otunga won a match? Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, I want ABA Taker.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

LMAO,white people mad 2nite


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I smell a slight change in character for Taker, well at least appearance-wise...man im excited!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Love Otunga's music... Seems like yesterday that Justin Gabriel came out to that song then they gave him something else quickly. Then Otunga and McGillicutty came out to that song after Punk won the title at Money in the Bank, then McGillicutty disappeared and Otunga's character is MUCH more interesting than it was...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If another Taker does something awesome, I will officially declare this RAW of the past three years.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Oh hell....*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Great Khali is the punjabi playboy of destruction and doom. I can see it now. CM Punk vs The Great Khali at Wrestlemania. I think it would be so epic.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why Taker is not in the main event? stupid booking.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> :lmao at Otunga beating Zeke with just a powerslam. Seriously. :lmao


It's a spinebuster...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Did I just hear Metallica? I'm marking out bro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Michaels would have been a great 70s porn star.


I'm pretty sure he acted that exact lifestyle out in the 90's. I'm surprised sex tapes haven't been leaked by scorned women.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

You'd think Michelle would hook him up with some extensions, geez.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Taker. You probably can barely walk these days. Just ride your bike down to the ring.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The Iron Sheik @the_ironsheik


> Ron simmons my blackest brother. He real hall of fame. Not like the virgil he no good piece of shit I fuck his ass make him humble


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Undertaker will come out with a new gay pride gimmick.
"REST... IN... peace out, girl scout!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Team Teddy vs Team Laurinaitis at WM?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

THEY ONLY SHOWED THE FEET!! ITS THE STINGER!! HE'S GONNA CHALLENGE TO FIGHT UNDERTAKER AT WRESTLEMANIA CAUSE TRIPLE H IS A COWARD!!!!!!! 

ITS HAPPENING ITS SHOWTIME IT'S... oh what's the use...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dobba said:


> Oh Shawn, nobody can look you in both eyes.


:lmao, you a fool for that


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Didn't they use that song for SummerSlam?


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Please be EPIC


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Love Otunga's music... Seems like yesterday that Justin Gabriel came out to that song then they gave him something else quickly. Then Otunga and McGillicutty came out to that song after Punk won the title at Money in the Bank, then McGillicutty disappeared and Otunga's character is MUCH more interesting than it was...


Yeah, that theme song has been with more guys than Kelly, i didn't think that was possible...


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure he acted that exact lifestyle out in the 90's. I'm surprised sex tapes haven't been leaked by scorned women.


Camera's were HUGE back then and expensive back then.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

DEADMAN WALKING!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> The Undertaker will come out with a new gay pride gimmick.
> "REST... IN... peace out, girl scout!"


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Where is Ezekiel Jackson at in the pecking order when he's pinned clean in the middle by David Otunga? Meanwhile, Santino is competing in Elimination Chambers for the World Heavyweight Championship! :lol:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I will be back in 20 mins, the time it takes him to get to the ring


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

boring old undertaker


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope he is bald


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> The Iron Sheik @the_ironsheik


:lmao fuckin' Sheik.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

IM MARKING FOR TAKER ALREADY


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

Why cant Rosa Mendes come out with every wrestler?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker's such a draw.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ain't No Grave was an awesome song, wish he was using it again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And the Undertaker still gets more pyro than 90% of the roster, even though he isn't wrestling...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> It's a spinebuster...


I will now call it the Harvard Slam...tm


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Incoming crash


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Michaels would have been a great 70s porn star.


Yep, when he would have been about 10 years old, right?...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Calling an appearance by Funkasaurus.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Dat hood.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh he's as bald as a motherfucker right now, lol. Take that cloth off!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

ooooooooo check this shit out


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

THE UNDATAKAH!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HES BALLDDDDD!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Ministry Taker?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

"the american bad ass is back! Sweet Harley!!!! ....oh wait....dumbasses.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

he's bald as a muthafucker


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

taker looks like a skinny big show


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OH MY GOD IS HE BALD??!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So.. what's the point of him cutting his hair if he still has the same theme/look?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to be so weird seeing Taker bald.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol the hoodie is back


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Baldman Walking???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wig Taker is gone... welcome Bald Taker.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im convinced undertaker gets more pyro than the entire roster combined...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That is a distinctly Ministry looking Undertaker based on costume. Wow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Dark_Link said:


> Miz,is not on raw hes doing,the,sport award show in,cartoon network


you do know that show is taped right???


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It's all good in da hood. And by good I mean bald.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Didn't they use that song for SummerSlam?


Summerslam was "Bright Lights, Bigger City" by Cee Lo Green. They used the Flo Rida song for Survivor Series.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Didn't they use that song for SummerSlam?


Survivor Series.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Is he gonna take off the hood?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin Nash


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I so want that Cole action figure.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Same Taker. But bald.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Taker is seriously so majestic. What's goin' on under that hood, though? Is that motherfucker bald?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> im convinced undertaker gets more pyro than the entire roster combined...


Its obviously what burnt all his hair off.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Taker is as bald on his head as Eve is....fill in the blank


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Dark_Link said:


> Miz,is not on raw hes doing,the,sport award show in,cartoon network


COMMA'S! COMMA'S EVERYWHERE!

...but in the most fuckery of places. Who the hell taught you about punctuation? I have a slip up every now and then, everybody does, so it usually doesn't bother me, but what the hell, man?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

His entrance is the best thing ever when you're in the arena and it totally sucks when watching on TV.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Borias said:


> And the Undertaker still gets more pyro than 90% of the roster, even though he isn't wrestling...


He's the fucking Undertaker, he should get every damn pyro.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

DAMN! NO ABA :sad:


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Hoeski crashed the forum, but Taker didn't.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He wears his tights and elbow pads out just to cut a promo? Irritating.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

DAT BOY BALD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He had to wear this outfit to hide him being bald. He'll reveal his head and it will be a surprise.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Where is Ezekiel Jackson at in the pecking order when he's pinned clean in the middle by David Otunga? Meanwhile, Santino is competing in Elimination Chambers for the World Heavyweight Championship! :lol:


. . .and being the last eliminated in that match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> So.. what's the point of him cutting his hair if he still has the same theme/look?


Maybe he had lice.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hate this fucking entrance


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ugly fat dude in the front row has been EPIC tonight*

From snapping pics and oogiling and drooling while staring at Eve's ass to High fiving Truth..dude is a funny looking character getting alot of TV time


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The new Double D. Until he takes the hood off


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Take off the hood, Taker. Show the world your shiny bald head.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh he's talking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMNIT TAKER, WHY'D YOU DO IT?!?*


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL

'NICE HAIR BRO' sigh

that guy wins


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He's sporting the Justin Gabriel wolf hair.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I love how Taker's titantron incorporates many of his era's. The full moon with the silhouette of the cross in front of it is just epic. I believe that began around the time of the ministry.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Calling it, he has a bandana on under that hood


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He has got to be bald, there's no hair at the sides around his face.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> He wears his tights and elbow pads out just to cut a promo? Irritating.


Well it's not like he can just come out in jeans and a shirt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What's with the asshole fans screaming you suck? No respect.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Antho10000 said:


> Same Taker. But bald.



That's like saying same Stone Cold Steve Austin, but with a pompadour.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at the one guy yelling "You Suck" at Taker.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Lets see that bald head already Taker!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I respect Taker... and HHH... but I don't want this match. It doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

little rusty on the mic


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

:lmao at the very loud "YOU SUCK!" from one of the fans


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Heyell..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lol "YOU SUCK" clearly heard.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

1 guy saying he sucks 

Prob a Rock fan


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did some asshole in the front row just scream, "You suck at the Undertaker?"


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahaha you suck!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at the massive "YOU SUCK"

Guy should be punched in the face.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone said you suck to Taker? Dangerous


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

YOU WON GODDAMNIT. You didn't receive a beating.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He seriously reminds me of Big Evil right now....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I love that someone had the balls to yell "you suck", as wrong as his opinion is.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

What chants :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll never forgive Steve Austin for starting the stupid "What?" chants.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at guy saying taker sucks
lol at him getting what chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously... this crowd is "WHAT"-ing the Undertaker?

Fuck them...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

These stupid fucking What chants need to die


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Fuck these fans


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

such a disrespectful crowd


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

What chants, wtf?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS CROWD "WHAT" ING THE UNDERTAKER?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

OMG are they seriously saying "WHAT" to the Undertaker? smh


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea... Taker kind of sucking right now.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckin idiots doing "WHAT" to Taker!?


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh no crowd, you don't "WHAT" the Undertaker.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

This promo feels... weird.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WHAT?! fuck this crowd.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Say what if you want to have sex with your sister


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"You Suck!" then "What" chants? To the Undertaker????? Fuck this crowd


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SKINHEADTAKER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those fucks better not be whating taker.

He has his american badass drawl.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KANE IS PART OF THAT FUCKING ERA!! FUCK YOU GUYS!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*And I officially hate the "What" chant now.*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Really, those in the crowd chanting "What?" to the Undertaker. STFU & GTFO.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

they should be chanting boring.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck the assholes for chanting what and damn you stone cold for starting that shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What's going on? :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Most inappropriate "what" chants I've ever heard.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This crowd should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why the fuck would they 'What' the Undertaker. Fucking hate the idiots who do that...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm really hoping he takes that hood off before this promo is over.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

FUCKIN WHAT CHANTS STFU


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit, Undertaker getting What chants. Just.. no.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone said retire too. These fans have no home training.


----------



## Under619Taker (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't believe the crowd is "WHAT"-ing him... -.- and someone said "You suck!" .. ridiculous.
I'm a huge taker fan.. he's my fav.. but this isn't a great promo at all I feel..


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Don't what Undertaker you fucks....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"RETIRE!"

Preach it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Taker has cut a promo in a while and its showing.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't fucking 'what' The Undertaker!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

How dare these assholes WHAT the Undertaker


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck you, Minnesota.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i'd walk out the ring if i was taker


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Heard someone yell "retire!". Lol wow.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This crowd is ruining the promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at you lot getting angry at what chants, fuckin' hell


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> What's with the asshole fans screaming you suck? No respect.


Well it's just one. Now all the fans chanting "What?!" are the ones being disrespectful.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Time for the shovel.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats in December Taker.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao the IWC crying beacause they are chanting what at taker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fans Cheer Cena
Fans Boo Undertaker..


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking disrespectful crowd, especially the asshole shouting "you suck".


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Im from Minnesota 2,fuck this crowd doe


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

They're chanting "WHAT" cause they want Stone Cold to come out


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THANK GOD FOR HHH
taker was boring the shit out of me


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The what chants are annoying. So are the constant references to the apocalypse.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lol everyone a few months ago said wrestlers need to deal with what chants, and now its bullshit, lololololo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's..."BALDERTAKER!!!!!"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lahabe said:


> Calling it, he has a bandana on under that hood


if that was the case he would be the aba 
and would form a stable with hunico and camacho riding in a bike
while taker is on a motorcyle lol


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

1 Fan is a huge asshole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He takes off the hood and has a Groose pompadour.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The lights got low again...lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SHUT UP! :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SHUT UP!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Im guessing Taker's got some weird symbol on his scalp.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

WHAT FUCK IS WRONG WITH THEM??? What chants?? are you kidding me?? Screaming "I hate you" and "retire"? FUCK THIS PEOPLE


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

WWE should cut the mics by the assholes or somethin'.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I just started watching. What did I miss?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes! Taker putting Triple H in his place like a bitch.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

takers gonna be bald under there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SHUT UP. :lol Taker owns.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Did the Undertaker just say "Shut up!"


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Fuck this crowd. Bunch of assholes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMFAO!*



*This is the Big Evil Undertaker, I swear.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> "RETIRE!"
> 
> Preach it.


(Y)


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Never thought Undertaker was special on the mic, but this is so far so good/great


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I had forgot how bad 'Taker was on the mic. *


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

good thing the rock didn't choose to return today 
it seems the arena is full of retards


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Man, what about Henry and Kane from the same era?


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Tombstone his ass.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Career VS Career?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, well. Things have picked up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Taker is going to kidnap Stephanie again, isn't he?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

HHH no selling threats from the Taker. Not even Hogan would've done that.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Whats with all this last two of our kind shit?

Rock?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Is Taker bald? I can't see any hair. Now that'd be an awkward sight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Trips is becoming such an annoying douche.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the undertaker but for the love of all things holy I do not want to see triple h vs UT again!!! 9 mins into this segment...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Be nice to see a swerve and see Taker get another opponent somehow.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Whats with all this last two of our kind shit?
> 
> Rock?


Henry and Kane?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is going to be the most boring of the programs going into wrestlemania


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

this is boring as hell


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Let us be sure to talk as slowly as possible to take up as much time as possible to say as little as possible.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Taker is going to kidnap Stephanie again, isn't he?


god I hope so.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This just keeps going downhill.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This promo is dragging on.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Triple H needs to make "bad for business" his catchphrase when he's boss. Like that guy at work who was always awesome and then they made him supervisor and he started being a jobsworth asshole.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> SHOTS FIRED!


Repped because I totally forgot about that lol. Little Jimmy got shot.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Career vs Career


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RETURN FIRE!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Add some HBK to this situation.

And man does Taker suck ass on the mic.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

HHH talking about passing the torch and putting young stars over? Ok, now I KNOW he's a heel.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I've missed hearing Taker on the mic. So awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Trip: You motherfuckers are gonna stop calling me a coward!

:lmao "You're a Coward" chant.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

get kane out here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok. I'm bored.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think Undertaker is doing fine here. And Triple H is being fucking brilliant right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

No means no.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

HHH: "STOP CALLING ME WEAK!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...what...that didn't make any fucking sense...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great stuff here.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Like the 2nd time I've heard Taker get a negative chant ever. 

OH SNAP @ Taker's comment.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

GOD DAMN I LOVE THIS PROMO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well Shawn was better.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow.

Low blow dude.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awwww shit, he done said it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn is better than you Trips. No reason to get pissy about it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dreadnok said:


> Add some HBK to this situation.
> 
> *And man does Taker suck ass on the mic.*


In what universe? :argh:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMN


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have this crazy idea that Undertaker and HHH are going to have a match at WM this year. I don't care what HHH says.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HAHAHA YES!

Michaels > Trips. Always and forever.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Why do the crowd reactions seem so unnatural and piped in?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This is pretty damn uninteresting, from a feud standpoint..... OMG jacket and tie are coming off!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHIT GOT REAL!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

If Triple H doesn't want to face Taker because he needs him for business, then Undertaker should just go around interrupting matches and fucking people up until Triple H has no choice but to stop him.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nooooo! Why? Why?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Taker isn't lying though.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Two years since his last match in WWE, having appeared on WWE TV for a total of less than 2 hours... and they can still build a feud around Shawn Michaels


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So HHH doesn't mind being called a coward, but FUCK YOU IF YOU TELL HIM HE'S SECOND BEST.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

so the only thing that pisses triple H off is if someone is better then him? seems about right.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

15 minutes of my life wasted.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Trollertaker.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

i would rather see cena than these guys but it is cool to hate cena who has integrity than yelling brutes


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Is this blue/purple light really fucking necessary for this segment?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the crowd's reactions to Undertaker.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone else feel like everyone who's trying to goad HHH into this match is just moving on to the next insult/reason after the previous one fails? I'm not feeling any cohesion or real overall reason that HHH should be in this match, storyline-wise.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Crowd chanting "Prove it" To Triple H


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOSER chant at Hunter. Haha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"PROVE IT" chants, this crowd got awesome again. And Trips is on FIRE, holy hell.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great crowd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome show so far. (Y)


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

After 100 marriage proposals, Triple H finally said YES


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

that was easy


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Prove it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BOOOOO

would've marked if he trolled everyone and said no


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Promo of the year.

Flawless.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

and that will be the last promo we see between the two...until wrestlemania's raw go home show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They just gave away the match this early? Fuck, what was the point in Taker cutting his hair then? (Besides real life situations)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HHH > Taker :*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I have this crazy idea that Undertaker and HHH are going to have a match at WM this year. I don't care what HHH says.


I'm a genius.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

White collar Triple H should end him by sucking him into a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

They're going all the way? Hey man, I'm not down to see dick. C'mon.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got layers!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This was an awesome promo, but I still don't want to see HHH vs Taker again.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

all the way?
LIVE SEX SHOW!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

and thats it, the match is set, very anti climatic WWE


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Whoever doesn't like this segment or doesn't want this match can just shut up about it. I love the way they've done this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Borias said:


> So HHH doesn't mind being called a coward, but FUCK YOU IF YOU TELL HIM HE'S SECOND BEST.


:lmao And that's that.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

It's a good thing he finally said yes. Michelle wouldn't have been happy when he said, "I fucked your mom."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YES! HIAC!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HELL IN A CELL!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

All the way. That means anal.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

MARK OUTTTT!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IN A FUCKING CELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HELL IN A CELL AT MANIA!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

FUCK YESSS HELL IN A FUCKIN CELL! IM MARKING OUT!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

HIAC


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!
HELL IN A CELL!!!!
MARKING OUT!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS! YES YES! YES!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit. I'm gonna see HIAC in person.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Just when I thought I couldn't care less about this feud. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Selenium (Apr 10, 2010)

That made no sense Mr. Undertaker. He knows he can't do what Shawn Michaels couldn't do? lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hell in a Cell for 20-0.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hell in a Cell!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

WHAAAAAAAT!?!?!?!?

H in a C??


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

O fucking K!

now we're talking!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

....................... :O


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm gonna see a HIAC match live! OMG!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*WHAT?!* HOLY FUCK.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Not what I wanted to hear...


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OH SHIT!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that Triple H is going to end The Streak.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Had a feeling it was gonna go HiaC. THAT makes me wanna order now!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell in a cell, holy shit..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh fuck!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well alright now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn, this is boring.

Hell in a Cell or not... this does nothing for me.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HOLY SHIT.

My jaw fucking dropped.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

okay, what the fuck is this music playing for right now?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EPICNESS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*'Taker, bless his old heart, looked pretty bad there.*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

OH FUCK YEAH!!!! I'M DOWN WITH THIS NOW


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Undertaker is a fucking boss.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Nooooooooooo!!

HIAC match is a bad fucking idea. They have had way toooo many of those matches in recent history and have made them shit and turned them into just a regular match, nothing special.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I got a feeling... this is going to be a bloodbath


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Well Shawn was better.


Taker nodded yes, looks like Hell in a Cell match. 

Now the question needs to be asked - will Taker be letting Triple H get teh win to call and end to his career? To Triple H career?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally we see a Hell in a Cell match not at the HIAC PPV!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL @ this random song becoming Taker's theme. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For the first time in years, the Hell in a Cell gimmick actually carries some weight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Called it. The two master of HIAC who have never faced off in a HIAC match. Perfect way to end both guys' careers.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No I'm not happy with seeing Triple H vs UT for the umpteenth time. WM card fail.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I wish they never had the HITC PPV, it kind of ruined the epicness of the whole match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I reckon one of the men will be taking a mega bump through the cell roof, perhaps through a table in the ring, they will go all out..

End of an Era.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great promo from both

:mark: for HIAC!!!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG I just marked like a crazy person..Hell in the freaking Cell! Hell yeah baby!


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

I fucking knew it!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so is that a yes?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So basically... we have two old, beaten up guys, one who couldn't walk after a match last year and hasn't wrestled since then go at it in a HiaC?

Far to easy to see coming the moment HHH walked back to the ring and no matter what spin you put on it, it'll be a shit match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

People complaining about that actually just shouldn't watch wrestling. Holy fuck I hate this forum.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Holy Fucking Shit!!!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Taker's getting the noose ready. Now just to recruit Gangrel.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I really didn't like that it took Undertaker telling HHH that HBK is better to convince him to a match. Attack the Game!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah this is the PERFECT chance to reintroduce some brutality.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HIAC is fine but man was it painful to get there. That music just murdered the end of that segment.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Apparently HHH doesn't remember what happened to the last guy that faced Taker in a HIAC match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Biggest mark out since Punk beating Cena at MitB last year!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't marked that hard in a long time! I can't fuckin wait to be ringside for Undertaker/Triple H HIAC!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Taker's mic work has really taken a shit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucking epic! but fuck this crowd. Awesome feud so far. HIAC, Taker was amazing in this segment.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Did anyone masturbate to what we just saw?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well alright now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

All together everyone: 

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! WORLD! HEAVYWEIGHT! CHAMPION!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

absolutely awesome Raw so far


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

GCA-FF said:


> I really didn't like that it took Undertaker telling HHH that HBK is better to convince him to a match. Attack the Game!


i agree. kinda dumb, but whatever


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES! YES! YESSSSS! YES! WOOOORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The Yes Man himself.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Good heat for Bryan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

M. Bison is here! 

YES!!! YES!!!

This is delicious!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Havent got the chills like that since the attitude era....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> People complaining about that actually just shouldn't watch wrestling. Holy fuck I hate this forum.


WTF do you expect to happen? Taker is going to fucking kill himself in the ring if he goes through with this.
A fucking LMS match would be better.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Who else thinks there will be something similar to Edge/Foley at WM 22?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES!YES!YES! DAT HEAT!

Bryan is the man!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Michael Cole confirmed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And now Daniel Bryan will bring the epicness to a mediocre level so the database won't crash yet again


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> People complaining about that actually just shouldn't watch wrestling. Holy fuck I hate this forum.


true story!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seriously WTF is with that shit Metalica music playing for Taker as he walks out :lmao so random and stupid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*EXCUSE ME

EXCUSE ME


EXCUSE ME!!!!!


CAN ANYONE please please please tell me if Eve got her phone back!!!!! *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I must say Wrestlemania is getting better and better. Punk Vs. Jericho, HIAC match and if they do MITB that would be great.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Daniel Brian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dat heat.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

get this fucking loser of raw


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally, they forums back...

HELL IN A CELL!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

DAT SANTINO SWAGGA


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Just confirmed...Bryan/Sheamus is going to be made a dark match just before Wrestlemania just to continue tradition.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! :lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that before wwe made it a ppv every single hiav match had either HHH or taker ,except kane vs mankind


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So, yeah. This is the biggest Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I fucking love this man.

I'd mark for Santino and D-Bry to tear the house down right now. We've got time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If any two could be allowed to bleed, it should be HHH and Taker. That match MUST have blood.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I can only hope that they're going to use Santino as the beginning of Bryan showing off his submission prowess every week.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Honestly I think there will be a Santino heel turn this year... he'll cut out the stupid gimmick


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So basically... we have two old, beaten up guys, one who couldn't walk after a match last year and hasn't wrestled since then go at it in a HiaC?
> 
> Far to easy to see coming the moment HHH walked back to the ring and no matter what spin you put on it, it'll be a shit match.


4/1/12 - the date you and anyone doubting this will be epic, shall feast upon their servings of crow. It will be glorious.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Isn't Santino in the 10 man battle royal for a shot at the WWE title later tonight? Da hale!?


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck someone just divided by zero.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


> Nooooooooooo!!
> 
> HIAC match is a bad fucking idea. They have had way toooo many of those matches in recent history and have made them shit and turned them into just a regular match, nothing special.


You're talking about The Undertaker and Triple H. There are not two wrestlers on the roster who could _better_ do a Hell in a Cell match today. They are absolutely the most qualified wrestlers, to do a Hell in a Cell. 

I wonder if Triple H will end the streak. If they did want to end this era, I can see him winning, beating Taker, and him and Taker both retiring. HHH would gladly take the honor, and Taker has been willing to lose it before. I can actually see Taker losing for the first time since Orton (whom Taker wanted to put over actually)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The fact that Santino is getting a push is filthy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

No way they can top the last Hell in a Cell match at Wrestlemania. The Undertaker/Big Bossman classic!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

that was WWE's way of reinforcing the fact that santino will never get a ME push.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Squash match, really? I wanted to watch -.-


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Aaaaand Santino is back to jobbing.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

so much for his push?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck was the point of that match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's grabbing for the Cobra??? 

How is getting his sock puppet going to help him out of a submission?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *EXCUSE ME
> 
> EXCUSE ME
> 
> ...


According to sources, we have no idea if Eve got her phone back. More at 11.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The YES! YES! YES! thing is so awful.


Spinferno said:


> Just confirmed...Bryan/Sheamus is going to be made a dark match just before Wrestlemania just to continue tradition.


I'll mark.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

so far santinos push


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE hears Santino get over... they didnt' get him over... they bury him like the fucking petty fucktards they are. I might give up on this fucking cimpany forever.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The two most dominant guys in HIAC history...man I've always wanted to see HHH/Taker in a cell, I can't fucking wait! Screw the haters, lets do this shit one more time!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> 4/1/12 - the date you and anyone doubting this will be epic, shall feast upon their servings of crow. It will be glorious.


/facedesk


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I fucking love this man.
> 
> I'd mark for Santino and D-Bry to tear the house down right now. We've got time.


:lmao Wishful thinking


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you expect Daniel Bryan to NOT look strong before his match with CM Punk tomorrow?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll never get tired of the "Yes!" thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There I was hoping DB would break Santino's back and make him humble.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> 4/1/12 - the date you and anyone doubting this will be epic, shall feast upon their servings of crow. It will be glorious.


Haha, even cooler that your 666th post was used to signal the death of another poster. Props man.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> No way they can top the last Hell in a Cell match at Wrestlemania. The Undertaker/Big Bossman classic!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it was quick. Guess they might actually want DB with wins before WM.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

D-Bry squashing bitches.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And Vince has Santino buried again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awwww, come on. Why would they job him out?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol Cole epic botch


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES*


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

wth? what was the point of this match?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> People complaining about that actually just shouldn't watch wrestling. Holy fuck I hate this forum.


Why? We just don't care to see two beaten up guys go at it. Plus HHH sucks the fun out of it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOly shit I am actually looking forward to the cena segment


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOly shit I am actually looking forward to the cena segment


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The theme song of Bryan's career:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *'Taker, bless his old heart, looked pretty bad there.*


That's kind of the point. The last 4 years now have been Undertaker getting closer and closer to to losing at Mania. Shawn took him to the limit at 25, got even closer at 26, and Last year was a miracle where Undertaker couldn't walk but won anyway. He's getting weaker and this is the culmination of all of this (or that's what they want us to believe). It's a rather amazing story with Undertaker taking 4 years to show that he's human.



Dreadnok said:


> Nooooooooooo!!
> 
> HIAC match is a bad fucking idea. They have had way toooo many of those matches in recent history and have made them shit and turned them into just a regular match, nothing special.


30 minutes ago I would have agreed with you but you can't say that the stipulation doesn't mean something right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's see what Cena says about The Rock.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So, yeah. This is the biggest Wrestlemania ever.


Legit this time as well. I know they say that every year, but it will be big this year. As well as good.

MITB, Rock/Cena, HIAC, Punk/Jericho, Sheamus/Bryan/(Orton?)

Should be awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Santino back to being a jobber.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

finalnight said:


> And Vince has Santino buried again.


Come on man, it's not like Ezekiel Jackson beat him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Awwww, come on. Why would they job him out?


He sucks and deserves it?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena to give his Im here every week speech.


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

no cm punk so far...


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Santino can actually work a crowd. Why have him job to someone who can't?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

lic05 said:


> I'll never get tired of the "Yes!" thing.


Agreed, it's hysterical.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena again? God damnit if Rock makes suprise appearance I will mark out!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

King sounded like a retard "oh yeah more John Cena!"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena addresses the "WWE Universe"...

*Me hopes to hear* "I embraced the hate to beat Kane and now I'll proceed to beat The Rock in front of all of you! I'm sick and tired of being booed even though I bust my ass every night! From now on, the Cenation is canceled and I don't care about any of my so called fans, from now on, it's all about me!"


PS: Click Clack Get Back! is on again!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock to show up.....


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Could be a potentially good match, but it should be Takers last IMO.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"John Cena returns to Raw" Promo. Yet he was just on an hour ago...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, so far WrestleMania is looking like this:

Rock/Cena

Taker/HHH Hell in a Cell

Bryan/Sheamus

Throw in Punk/Jericho and this is going to be amazing. Will probably order this.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena to give his Im here every week speech.


Fuck WWE if he's doing it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Is WWE Creative required to give 30 minutes of air time to John Cena every week?


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know how anyone else feels, but don't you think they almost have to make HHH vs. Taker at WM 28 the main event? If it were any other type of match then I say yeah let Rock vs. Cena go on last. However I think once they made it a hell in a cell then I think it has to be the main event.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

IM HERE AND THE ROCK IS NOT...That's all Cena will say.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Could be a potentially good match, but it should be Takers last IMO.


It probably will be... which means HHH gets to bury the most loyal guy that WWE ever had.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I put my life savings on Cena saying something about how he's there and rock isn't during his speech!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena left on a good note earlier. Please don't have him fuck it up with the cornball promo I was expecting.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Geez it's 10:30 and this is the first time I am able to post anything tonight!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was that Goldberg in the Just For Men commercial?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> The theme song of Bryan's career:


CM Punk disapproves.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

losing in a match very quickly doesn't mean your career is over.

all it means is this product is trying to cram a lot of stuff into its telecast that isnt wrestling


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> Is WWE Creative required to give 30 minutes of air time to John Cena every week?


At gun point


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... will Taker/HHH be the end of both their careers? That would be interesting... but fuck I still want Taker/Cena.  But I can't lie and say it wouldn't be fitting for both Taker and HHH to retire, inside the structure where they are the two biggest stars, with Taker going a perfect 20-0 (unless WWE does fuck up... but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. )


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Geez it's 10:30 and this is the first time I am able to post anything tonight!


It's 10:30 and I'm still awake watching RAW. Usually I turn it off by 10 and go to sleep but this has been a pretty darn good RAW!!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

sadly with this crowd today i can see vince dream of the crowd cheering cena and booing rock happening today


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

bathroom break.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

#LaceUp


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Aksana reminds me of The Baroness.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ah an, "Eve's mobile phone on a pole" match?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally aksana is in a match


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol The Rock Facebook gonna supass John Cena's


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ed "The Strangler" Lewis is turning in his grave...


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Isn't Kelly Kelly on her way out?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

id stay in case of a beth, tamina or kharma run in...but i doubt WWE is that smart.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kharma return in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, black looks great on Kelly.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyway they just advertised Punk vs Bryan tomorrow on Smackdown. It's to bad they just wrestled like 3 weeks ago. That match would of been bigger if they didn't wrestle already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random as hell divas match to kill the crowd.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope they will have Mick Foley be involved in the build-up to the Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn looks like they forgot about black history month for the 2nd hour of RAW...otherwise Alicia Fox would be in this match lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King having to tell Cole to get excited about Divas.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Undertaker/HHH
Rock passing torch to Cena
Jericho losing to Punk at WM

Really is end of an era


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Piss break now...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god that was quick.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> It's 10:30 and I'm still awake watching RAW. Usually I turn it off by 10 and go to sleep but this has been a pretty darn good RAW!!!


It's 3.33 am here and I'm still up!


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Bella X-factor!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Pointless Diva match ..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuck WWE, Fuck Cena, WM and this bullshit if he is doing the hypocritical "IM HERE!! PLEASE CHEER ME!!" promo.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey my sig video is longer than that Diva's match was


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Aksana can't wrestle at all. Why is she performing?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Why does everyone want blood? Do you really need blood to have a great match?

This RAW has been really good. And tomorrow night... DANIEL BRYAN vs CM PUNK! Can't wait!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't give a shit about The Belas...or most of the divas in general. 


It sucks that we had a semi solid Divas match last night and its followed up with this shit and Eve the hoeski.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

GJ breaking up the pin Kelly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kelly Kelly, the WWE wrestler that Chris Brown might actually be able to beat up.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We could have eliminated that stupid divas match and actually slowly built santino up.. but no... Vince the senile old fuck has to bury someone because he got over more than his pet projects......


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck you cameraman I wanted a better angle of that pin.


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so happy that that match was so quick.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the everything about the Bellas


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The show has been the shits since the HIAC announcement. Needs to pick up.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Wait, why are Smackdown superstars in the RAW battle royal? Makes no sense.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Ryan said:


> CM Punk disapproves.



If I was a wrestler I'd call out CM Punk for supporting Steve Austin despite what happened between him and Debra  and liking the Iron Shiek which according to Marty Janetty put a woman in the Hospital and joked about her not knowing how to work. 

Then the world can shout BURN ^_^


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Liniert said:


> ah an, "Eve's mobile phone on a pole" match?


How about Eve dancing on a poll match


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..the hate..if you know so well what Cena's going to day..dont F-ing watch..cause I sure as hell don't want to hear you cry about it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if we'll see Ambrose or Rollins the Raw after WM


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

For those complaining, they had that match to allow the http://www.wrestlingforum.com servers time to recover from the hell in a cell revelation.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

By the end of the night we're gonna have the same amount of matches booked for wrestlemania 6 weeks before it as we did on the day of elimination chamber


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I loved the fact the ref just watched the replay on the TitanTron and was like "Ehh."

Christ.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

im here every week. I love this. i show up every day!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Hey my sig video is longer than that Diva's match was


You need to shut the fuck up :hhh2


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Either Del Rio or Christian is going to take someone out of that battle royale.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

RockCold said:


> It's 3.33 am here and I'm still up!


Damn, I don't know whether to call you Brits crazy or loyal for staying up so late for Raw! I'd never be able to do that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Instead of having Mario/Sonic Olympics, why not have a Mario/Sonic adventure game??? I'd eat that shit up!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> How about Eve dancing on a poll match


There's probably something similar yet dirtier on that phone.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What was the point of that? Are the Bellas getting pushed again? :lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Anarchy™;11051605 said:


> Jesus Christ, Aksana can't wrestle at all. Why is she performing?


Only Aksana? all 4 of them combined can't make half a good performer.


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope this guy who sucked Taker, dies in Car Accident after show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Adverts piss me the fuck off.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> What was the point of that? Are the Bellas getting pushed again? :lol


No clue. It's just a random win that will mean nothing.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

RockCold said:


> It's 3.33 am here and I'm still up!


I'll top that, 4.36 here, GEEE


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena coming to address the people that Rock is never there.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

5*RVD said:


> I hope they will have Mick Foley be involved in the build-up to the Hell in a Cell match.


Well they need to do something to build this up and Foley has basically been nearly killed inside the Cell by both of them. Only worry is that might get people to expect a big bump off the cage and I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This Raw needs more Brodus Clay.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Instead of having Mario/Sonic Olympics, why not have a Mario/Sonic adventure game??? I'd eat that shit up!


Because that would be awesome, and Nintendo doesn't do awesome anymore.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

lahabe said:


> I'll top that, 4.36 here, GEEE


i will take that draw ,,4:36 here 2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

screw you mcmahon said:


> I don't know how anyone else feels, but don't you think they almost have to make HHH vs. Taker at WM 28 the main event? If it were any other type of match then I say yeah let Rock vs. Cena go on last. However I think once they made it a hell in a cell then I think it has to be the main event.


If the match is billed as the last match between both guys, then it absolutely has to be the last match, yes. 

Look, I know how much promoting that Rock/Cena has gotten, but this is the fucking Undertaker here. He's the most iconic wrestler within the WWF backstage of all time, arguably the biggest legend in the WWF besides Hogan, and has ben with the company for a longer tenure than The Rock and Austin combined. Four different gimmicks, all successful. If indeed this is his Swan Song, and Triple H for that matter, it deserves the Main Event. It's a respect thing IMO and those two, especially Taker, deserves it. And the FIRST person to agre with that, would probably be The Rock himself. 

Again, I get how much promoting Rock/Cena has received. But if there is any inkling that this is the end of an era, then that era, the Attitude Era, the Greatest Era, should be the final match.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good show tonight so far, good mix of inring and promos!! Good job as im another crazy brit still up at 340am


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

People... please stop spelling it "Hoeski," it's spelled "ho," not "hoe." A hoe is a digging tool.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

How the fuck do Americans handle so many ad breaks?! Your TV sucks ffs


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still buzzing over the announcement of Taker/HHH HIAC. I expect an old school attitude era style match up that will tear the house down. They're putting emphasis on the fact that it's the "end of an era" so I expect them to go all out in showcasing the type of style that these men revolutionised!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Instead of having Mario/Sonic Olympics, why not have a Mario/Sonic adventure game??? I'd eat that shit up!


Thats what people want/ Heck Id play just to see Sonic ride on Yoshi


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

RockCold said:


> It's 3.33 am here and I'm still up!


Same here man, I've got a lecture at half 10 tomorrow wonder if thats gonna happen


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Obis said:


> So... will Taker/HHH be the end of both their careers? That would be interesting... but fuck I still want Taker/Cena.  But I can't lie and say it wouldn't be fitting for both Taker and HHH to retire, inside the structure where they are the two biggest stars, with Taker going a perfect 20-0 (unless WWE does fuck up... but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. )


i'm not so sure it wont end in some sort of draw/no contest. neither man can continue type thing? maybe? hard to see where this is going....and thats a good thing honestly.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess someone finally called Brodus's momma, cause he hasn't been on TV for weeks.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is coming shitna


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Damn, I don't know whether to call you Brits crazy or loyal for staying up so late for Raw! I'd never be able to do that.


Not just British people stay up till 4:15am


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What's with all the weird, edited-in music tonight? Is this gonna be a new thing?


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

CenA GOT THE JOBBER ENTRANCE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. I'm expecting a more edgy Cena from now til Mania.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't bully, be a star. Unless she's a slut then fuck it.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Total Package said:


> This Raw needs more Brodus Clay.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Total Package said:


> This Raw needs more Brodus Clay.


Whatever happened to him?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

cena on tv switch channel


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena got the jobbers entrance? WTF


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> If Triple H doesn't want to face Taker because he needs him for business, then Undertaker should just go around interrupting matches and fucking people up until Triple H has no choice but to stop him.


Yes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena coming out to try and keep people interested in his match with The Rock


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

How are they going to set up HIAC with WrestleMania being an outside stadium.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol at random referees in the crowd.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike` said:


> I guess someone finally called Brodus's momma, cause he hasn't been on TV for weeks.


Forget Brodus, we need more Naomi and Cameron.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to talk about how I respect the Rock but I'm gonna diss him for never being here and then I'll get pwned by him next week

CAN I HIT THE SKIP SCENE BUTTON


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Cena. There's the "he's not here this week."


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aw fuck, here we go. And I was really enjoying Cena tonight too.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They need to beef this Rock/Cena feud. Start calling out his crappy movies.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

lesnarism said:


> i will take that draw ,,4:36 here 2


I'll share it gladly


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Crying at that forever alone Zack Ryder sign.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Team film it? c'mon son


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So wait you're saying we could just call up and talk to John Cena without a buffer?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuck you Cena. you suck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh boo The Rock because he's rich and famous and found success outside of Wrestling!!! DAMN HIM!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Come out Rock!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

KITD said:


> Same here man, I've got a lecture at half 10 tomorrow wonder if thats gonna happen


I've got a college lesson at 10:45, but I always watch Raw anyway. Who needs A Levels anyway.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OH MY GOD CENA DOESN'T RESPECT THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS NEW


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

United
Maffew
Order

4 Life


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena.......U mad


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Dwayne umad?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol just give up Cena! The Rock will always be better than you, in the ring and out.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And now mangina trends.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay this crowd arefucking morons.

"ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY"
"I DO NOT RESPECT THE ROCK!"
"CHEER"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yet you have "RESPECT" on your shirt. Oh, Cena. Your hypocrisy never ends.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jimmay said:


> CenA GOT THE JOBBER ENTRANCE!


Well it is 10:40 and they got a lot of shit left to do. 


Also Cena cutting a good promo here. Just happy it's not this, "I respect him" crap that I was worried about.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Why does Cena talk like he's rapping? I love it though.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

John Cena >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Rock


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Liniert said:


> United
> Maffew
> Order
> 
> 4 Life


4 Life!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh here we go. I'M HERE DWAYNE ISN'T WAHHHHHH WAHHHHH.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont like cena...but he speaks a good deal of truth here. This is a glorified movie promotion for the Rock.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock to interu-

Wait..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dont be mad cause Cena speaks the truth


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the broski forever alone sign haha


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The Rock obviously isn't showing up or this would be the last segment on the show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cena taking digs at his own crappy movies


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trying to get Black on us on Black History Month. Oh Cena.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

has there been a actual match the last hr? please dont you say santino getting crushed and the divas


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There should have been a pop for there not being a Reunion 2. Too bad there was a Reunion 1.


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

so takers officially bald?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

If this was 99, the Rock would come out right now...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I like how Cena did not mention Legendary....


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

this is absolutely pathetic. absolutely pathetic.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Did Cena just bury his own movies??? LOLOLOLOLOL if so


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cena def aint rising above the hate here. sorry rock makes a better movie than the marine


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Cookies and gold stars to all those they predicted the "I'm here and he's not" speech.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena always showed up and he never left...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

slimsellout said:


> I love the broski forever alone sign haha


Forever a bro.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking Rock marks. So annoying. GTFO.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, this argument is getting old.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Actually enjoying this promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well yeah Cena. Your movies suck. 


If you became even half the box office hit that Rock is, you would have left and you know it. Anybody would have. 


And another thing. Cena, if Rock didn't leave, you really think you would have gotten the push you got? Really?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena is legit making me want to cheer for him right now.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Pipe bomb!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh shit...

Is it wrong I'm siding with Cena here? Tha fuck.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Does Cena want to get beaten like a scolded dog.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Any respect I had for Cena.. diminished.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love this promo too. This is the best RAW in a long time, I don't know why WWE can't be in this "Wrestlemania A-game" mode year-round


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

you are such a rebal cena


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

does a vince fine on cena mean cena has to swallow this week?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk did this 8 months ago....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. "I'm sorry", a professional wrestler.

That was great shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cena with a hot promo right here


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it time for a Be A Star advert again yet?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ugh...can we please get to the Battle Royal now? Cena's got all the passion and delivery with this promo, but the content fucking blows. The same bullshit he's been whining about forever.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HE USED WRESTLER!
GO CENA!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

april 9th follows april 1st? what the fuck, John?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry John I'm not buying into this. I'm cheering for The Rock.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm not a Cena fan but this promo is actually pretty good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Cena didnt come out here to talk about The Rock


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

You watch. Cena will turn heel at WrestleMania. I don't care what any of you say. He's getting mad that he's there every night and they still boo him. That was the reason for the Kane feud and the reason he's harping on about Rock not turning up.

By the way, John Cena is being awesome right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad he said wrestler though...


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Shit got real


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG!! He said wrestler! This is the closest Cena will ever come to a shoot.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania - April fools! Rock isn't here!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, I'm enjoying Cena. What the fuck?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SON.
He sounds like Chris Brown going hood.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Look at Cena pretending to have a Boston accent. K


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cena sounds like Austin before wrestlemania 17..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't April 2nd be the night after? Cena no can't count?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk, is that you?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That'd be a pretty big headline.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CENA IS GOING ******


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

April 9th is the Monday after April 1st?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Who the hell is this guy and what did he do with the real Cena?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena finally embracing the hate it seems.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What a promo.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cena says rocky has to kill him to beat him?

*rock hires an assassin*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> april 9th follows april 1st? what the fuck, John?


He knows Rock will be there the next night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Also, didn't Rock bail your ass out and become your tag team partner at a PPV???


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Back to Cornball Cena. *yawn**


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena isn't turning heel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well done, Cena. That's probably better than anything Punk has shown in months.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been said many times, but Cena is great when he's not jokey

The problem isn't him, it's how he's used.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I will laugh my ass off if Cena ever does decide to leave the WWE :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so essentially the same shit he said last year?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Saying wrestler. You just know if punk hadnt of started all this rebel stuff. Cena would still be giving it superstar. Sports enteratiner.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cena is the man.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Passion for the sport baby! #TeamCena :cena2


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

that was amazing


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

That was pretty nice. Cena is heating up.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Cena turning heel at WM


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Epic promo. Great raw.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Cena is a boss


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Now I actually can't wait for Rock and Cena to face off next week...Props to Cena with that promo!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena saying "wrestler" is a clear message that the wrestlers don't believe in that WWE superstar bullshit.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I still don't see how this match is such a big deal. Cena is the biggest star in wrestling with like a quarter of the audience The Rock had when he was big.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rock > cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's putting a whole lotta money in your camo clam diggers come April 1st, Cena. Be nice.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, still going to cheer for The Rock.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena-- Vinny Macks little puppet.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

it was a shit promo with the same old BS. Nothing new, story not advanced. why the hell couldn't they have had Rock show up behind him as he's talking shit, and bam, rock bottom. that's what you would expect in the old days.

this is going to be the biggest crock of shit ever.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not going to hate on Cena. That was a great promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He may not be turning heel but he's certainly flirting with the dark side.
I actually....enjoyed Cena's promo there.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Rock marks mad AF right now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha Cena got em'


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

cena let punk make this speech


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't watching wrestling last year at this time. Was the Wrestlemania buildup as good as it is this year?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cracking promo tbh, it's just stating the obvious but it makes me want to back him and I dislike Cena


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

love rocky
loved the attitude era

but after taker/HHH and rock loses at WM, hopefully it'll be able to rest in peace
the attitude era will never return, society won't allow it
the world is too fake, too sensitive and too PC these days

watch those old raw eps and you'll wonder how the hell they ever stayed on the air compared to the PG era


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Since Cena is getting cocky here he should put his career on the line. He doesn't get the job done he is finished. He through with this business. And I'm not talking about some kind of bull crap where he leaves WWE and go works for some second rate promotion like TNA. I'm talking about the real deal. He loses he is finished retired end of story he never steps into another ring again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very good promo... 

... man, in the last hour we had an epic Taker/HHH promo, and now Cena cut a great one himself. Here's hoping the battle royal is actually great and rounds out the hour in the best way possible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not the biggest fan of Cena's character but I've enjoyed what Ive seen him of him tonight. Next week should be goooood.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena is fighting for the honor of pro wrestling. What is Rock's stakes in this?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Antho10000 said:


> Wouldn't April 2nd be the night after? Cena no can't count?


i think he said the week after


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Getting mad because The Rock found success outside of the WWE. Whatever Cena. The Rock is probably the reason there is a WWE Studio.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome promo. dwayne is gonna tap so bad at mania.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shit just got real. Can't wait for Rock to bury him next week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, Cena is finally all business and no smiles.

But your character still sucks balls, John. Until you turn heel, this middle finger wont go down!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah..put that in your frutty pebble and smoke it


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I honestly do not give a s*** about what The Rock has to say next week, because nothing he could possibly say makes anything Cena just said less true. I'm sure he'll come back with his reliable catchphrases, maybe some new ones... and use the fuel of the Rocky marks to steam his engine. But you cannot deny that Cena literally just bent this dude over.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Antho10000 said:


> Wouldn't April 2nd be the night after? Cena no can't count?


The rock is going to be on raw the night after mania. That's why he said the 9th.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Cuck Fena.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

On some real shit, he was going in on The Rock. He called him out on all his shit and even talked about what he was gonna do next week. Damn, What can The Rock honestly say after that? And I'm rooting for The Rock...lol Cena is ready


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

hang out with kids every night. or make millions making a movie.
hard choice


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing how the crowd barely bought any of that and still booed him or barely anyone cheered it. 

Would have been nice for the Rock to be able to interrupt him mid promo. But honestly that would kill everything Cena is saying. And WWe needs at least "some" people to support Cena in his match. 

The fact of the matter is if the Rock were to interrupt ANY of these Cena promos and come out there, it would kill all the momentum and dirt Cena has on the Rock and honestly the "you left" thing is the only thing he can bash him on. And if they want to protect Cena till Mania which they will, he isn't gonna get the time for these promos on any night that the Rock is there.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> I will laugh my ass off if Cena ever does decide to leave the WWE :lmao


Nah. He will be main eventing till he dies. 


Face palm.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Neutronic said:


> Rock marks mad AF right now


I'm a huge Rock fan and I'm not mad. I want Cena to cut good promos in this feud. It would be boring if The Rock owned Cena all the time. They need to be equals going in and during the match.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

same old shit promo - but "professional wrestler" thing was awesome


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Very good promo by Cena. Hopefully Rock gets to rip Cena a new one too next week.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Lets see how many people give Cena props for that promo, somehow I don't think enough. He hit it hard with that promo.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

screw you mcmahon said:


> Since Cena is getting cocky here he should put his career on the line. He doesn't get the job done he is finished. He through with this business. And I'm not talking about some kind of bull crap where he leaves WWE and go works for some second rate promotion like TNA. I'm talking about the real deal. He loses he is finished retired end of story he never steps into another ring again.


Wrestling isn't real, dude.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Can anyone fill me in on why exactly was Eve crying earlier?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Antho10000 said:


> Wouldn't April 2nd be the night after? Cena no can't count?


It is. Rock will be there for the RAW after. But after that it's back to filming for Rocky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I still don't see how this match is such a big deal. Cena is the biggest star in wrestling with like a quarter of the audience The Rock had when he was big.


It's a generation thing. Cena is the biggest name of this generation and he's taking on the biggest name (along with Austin) of the last generation.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Really surprised with what Cena did with both promos. 

I enjoyed both promos and was impressive.

Good show, Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena took burying lessons from HHH huh

That promo was cold as ICE


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

What is with this forum lately.. It used to crash when something big happened but these days it seems to be crashing every 20 minutes when Raw is on.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock marks must be ripping apart every piece of furniture in their living room right now.

Great promo from Cena. Let's see if Rock can top it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> He's putting a whole lotta money in your camo clam diggers come April 1st, Cena. Be nice.


:lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I just wanna see Cena and Rock have a full out BRAWL next week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great promo, Cena owned shit tonight. I'll be cheering him on at Mania and look forward to Dwaaaaaaayne tapping to the STF.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least he was intense, I'll give him that. Cena's whole act is all of the whining Hunter does to Vince about Rock and has since he actually made something of himself.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

hope cena brings it next week vs rock
could be promo of the year


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> I honestly do not give a s*** about what The Rock has to say next week, because nothing he could possibly say makes anything Cena just said less true. I'm sure he'll come back with his reliable catchphrases, maybe some new ones... and use the fuel of the Rocky marks to steam his engine. But you cannot deny that Cena literally just bent this dude over.


omg right


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

And Rock will probably be on Raw the night after Mania because that's still in Miami. April 9th will be the Raw when the Rock is gone, probably for quite some time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Punkatron said:


> Wrestling isn't real, dude.


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Good promo! But fuck all that shit. Team Bring It all day.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Punjabi Playboy of Destruction and Doom has this in the bag guys. :russo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Majesty said:


> Amazing how the crowd barely bought any of that and still booed him or barely anyone cheered it.


Because they've herd it all before.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Cena saying "wrestler" is a clear message that the wrestlers don't believe in that WWE superstar bullshit.


the term "Superstar" is used to sell WWE stock. Which by the way is in the tank. Maybe if they listened to us investors and stopped charging 56 bucks a PPV they would make some money.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Punk! Hoping he's on commentary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is he wearing a blazer with no pants?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

So in short kids, rise above hate but bear grudges if someone has more success than you in their lives and call women skanks.

Be a star.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am not sipping the Cena Kool-Aid. Sorry. If the Rock wasn't protected and he had his own control over his promos and was able to run, he would outclass Cena. Easily.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk on commentary! Yay.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn no pop for punk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That Cena promo was fucking GREAT.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

i predict this battle royal match to suck


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wait CM Punk is clean shaven


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao the fuck is up with the sport jacket


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL IS PUNK WEARING?? LOL


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Sweet, some Punk commentary incoming.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

CM punk commentating? plz say its so!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Forgot Punk had the title..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the only question now is the rock allowed to shoot on cena live next week or he will be buried?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The blazer's back!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Commentator's jacket! YES YES YES!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The bum coat is back


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Punk got his broadcasting jacket ready to go.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

AWW SHIET THE ANNOUNCER JACKET!


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Glad to see Cena in top shape for road to WM. Can't wait for next week, when Rock shows up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the white girl that had an orgasm when Punk touched her.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

That girl is marking lol. Punk on commentary!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Commentator jacket + tights = win.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why is he wearing a blazer with no pants?


Commentary


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk on commentary! This will be golden.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

CM Punk, you have to wear pants with a sportscoat. You look absurd.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope santino wins


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

How DARE the rock do whatever the fuck he wants! He owes it to me to be a wrestler FOREVER! #IWC (and apparently Cena) Logic


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PUNK ON COMMENTARY


MAKES THIS EPIC RAW EVEN BETTER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM Punk forgot the suit pants, lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

#CamelFur is trending.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Maybe I just got camel fur trending."


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk commentary! All you need is abit of The Rock and this night would be complete.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

lol at the girl marking out.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk on commentary, awesome


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I'' admit it: 

GREAT PROMO BY CENA. This feud needs to be hot as hell going in, and both wrestlers gotta be at the top of their game. Can't wait to see the Rock fire back next week.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena did cut a good promo, but my opinion of him will never change. The Rock>Cena.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL Punk taking Lawler's script.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I absolutely love CM Punk on commentary


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh shit just got real. Punk in his fuckin' blazer


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is delivering content. Rock will come back with catch phrases and millions will swoon, but he has never had a thought worth writing home about since his return. 

I don't even like Cena usually, but to ignore his spot-on logic would be unbelievably biased. Many here seem comfortable with that, however.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCKING PUNK COMMENTATING NOW?

Best. Raw. Evar.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

screw you mcmahon said:


> Can anyone fill me in on why exactly was Eve crying earlier?


She got buttfucked by Cena


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Because they've herd it all before.



And THAT is why they don't have the Rock come out there on the nights Cena has the mic to say what he has to say, it's what makes the promo seem better than it actually is.


Tell me if mid Promo when Cena was shouting if "IF YA SMELL.." hit the crowd would erupt and it would be deafening and everything Cena said would have been killed just that quickly. WWE knows this, so that's why they give Cena the promo time on nights when the Rock isn't there. Cause it would kill all the momentum Cena has and they wouldn't be seen as equals the night of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is gunna be fun watching Punk bury Cole


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Punk on commentary is the perfect way to end this night.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Punk made that girl in the front row wet...


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk just made that girl's day


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Night just got better... Punk on Commentary


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Did anyone notice that girl? Punk must have given her his number or something.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LVblizzard said:


> I wasn't watching wrestling last year at this time. Was the Wrestlemania buildup as good as it is this year?


Hell no! The build-up was mostly for John Cena/The Rock (even thought they didnt have a match)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

#CAMEL FUR!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How can Smackdown guys get a shot at the Raw title?!?!? 


BRAND EXTENSION MEANS NOTHING!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone's got to get a GIF of that girl.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

trekster said:


> lol at the girl marking out.


That girl just had her first orgasm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'M AN ASS MAN.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Punk is ripping cole naice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's Billy Gunn!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF IS WITH ZIGGLER HAVING THAT SHIRT STICK OUT OF HIS ASS?!? :lmao


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So this is to see who is going to face Punk? Then why have the Smackdown stars involved?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Does Ziggler have a shirt stuffed down his trunks?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Wade's music sucks so bad


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

oh no robo khali ,shit i still dont know how he is able to wrestle he cant even walk


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Del Rio got more of a reaction than Barrett did just now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Go KHALI HE IS AMAZING


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

lahabe said:


> She got buttfucked by Cena


Actually it was the exact opposite, she cried because she did not get buttfucked by Cena


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nut Tree said:


> Punk just made that girl's day


And he'll probably make her night too.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why do they always do a low angle shot of Khali?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole laughed at the Adam Corolla comment. :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

lol at them trashing Khali like that.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i dont like cena...but he speaks a good deal of truth here. This is a glorified movie promotion for the Rock.


No I agree, he's making factual points. But The Rock will still be more entertaining than he is when it's all said and done. The Rock was always a company man when he was working a full schedule, and numerous times laid down and did the job when it benefit the company. The _only_ time he requested a specific outcome, was his last match with Austin to finally get a win over him at WM, and that was a 100% perfectly suitable victory for him to request, (that he deserved) which Steve agreed with. 

Cena is that far off from being a company man, but he's tied into a certain era, with less quality opponents. He'll never be as big as The Rock due to more reasons than his own personality. The Rock did his time in the WWE. He moved on at a younger age than most others, but it was his choice. I don't fault him for that, despite wishing he stayed for a bit longer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How does Kofi get pyro twice? :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why the fuck is Khali getting world title shots?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Punk commentary! All you need is abit of The Rock and this night would be complete.


Yeah, but he's not because he's just a movie star now

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What's with Dolph and the pink? Is he trying to tell us something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tony Tornado said:


> Did anyone notice that girl? Punk must have given her his number or something.


That girl couldn't be any older than 16. He isn't R Kelly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk vs Khali at WM. Book it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho and Santino the final two.

Calling it.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Khali needs that little dude dancing around him while he's walking again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Time to sparkle in this motherfucker.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Barrett throws Orton down a flight of stairs, and he comes out to silence weeks later.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Total Package said:


>


reddit taking over the world lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace Ventura said:


> Punk vs Khali at WM. Book it


This is a Dream Match.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Jericho to win


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Jericho got fuck all pop.
WWE get it now? He's not popular.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Am I the only one who misses the countdown in Jericho entrance.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ace Ventura said:


> Punk vs Khali at WM. Book it


Then burn it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That girl couldn't be any older than 16. He isn't R Kelly.


:lmao


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Majesty said:


> And THAT is why they don't have the Rock come out there on the nights Cena has the mic to say what he has to say, it's what makes the promo seem better than it actually is.
> 
> 
> Tell me if mid Promo when Cena was shouting if "IF YA SMELL.." hit the crowd would erupt and it would be deafening and everything Cena said would have been killed just that quickly. WWE knows this, so that's why they give Cena the promo time on nights when the Rock isn't there. Cause it would kill all the momentum Cena has and they wouldn't be seen as equals the night of Wrestlemania.


This. Repped


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> That girl couldn't be any older than 16. He isn't R Kelly.


Or Jerry Lawler.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I still love Jericho's titantron.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> That girl couldn't be any older than 16. He isn't R Kelly.


:lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho eliminates Khali and Big Show simultaneously with one finger while standing on one foot


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

8*D

Khali is in the main event


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Can I ask you a question, Punk?"
"No." :lmao


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

WTF IS UP WITH THAT SHIRT ZIGGLER HAS UP HIS ASS? LOLOL


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol this ***** Punk was over there singing the Lite Brite jingle during Jericho's entrance! I love it!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Punk is owning Cole also Santino finishes in 2nd


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why does Ziggler have a shirt hanging out of his aas?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

pff i hate khali ,,just look how he moves ,,throw him out first plz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What the hell is Ziggler wearing?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I loled at what Punk said about Khali.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Jericho will get "injured" again mid-match, Show will be the last man standing of the other nine(he'll think that he won), and Jericho will sneak from behind and eliminate him for the win.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggler is actually wrestling with that in his tights? Idiot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good move getting Khali out early.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone should tell Ziggler his tampon is hanging out the back of his trunks.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

loll Khali


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

No Khali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Great Jobber :lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

KHALI WILL NOT BE GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA! UPSET OF THE YEAR!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Khali is such a joke.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Jericho is really starting to look like Ric Flair body-wise.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Khali is out first. This is how surprised I am :|


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice skirt Ms. Ziggles


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ziggler whats with the shirt


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Dammit! There goes the chance at 2,000,000 buys.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck WWE for cutting the main event to a break.
Fucking cunts


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

*Don't worry if you didn't win the rumble! All of you guys are gonna get a shot at the title at Elimination Chamber! Wait, what's that? I heard you lost at Elimination Chamber Don't worry! You get another shot at the title tomorrow night on RAW!*

In fact when is the title ever NOT on the line? That's the better question. Title shots get handed out like welfare checks apparently.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

yes bye khali stay home plz ,,i dont want to see slow motion wrestling


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A break, you're kidding me


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why even waste a spot on the battle royale for The Great Khali?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Khali should not be employed by anyone but a zoo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pasinpman said:


> Jericho is really starting to look like Ric Flair body-wise.


lol what? He's probably in the best shape of his life.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

CM Punk just used Mirko Crocop (UFC Fighter)'s tag line

"Right Leg Hospital, Left Leg Cemetary"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Someone should tell Ziggler his tampon is hanging out the back of his trunks.


What tampons are you purchasing?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well it's certainly a relief that Khali is out though that would have been great for some lols.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I like how they all switched over from Big Show to Khali. As if they are saying they rather have fucking Big Show in the ring than Khali


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it was the same promo he says all the time when addressing the rock and now all of a sudden everyone loves it?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I was just wondering if Khali will be in the MITB match. Then I remembered that he can't bend his legs so climbing a ladder would be pretty impossible...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's something to ponder: How does WWE make it believable that Brock Lesnar can superplex Big Show and collapse the ring, but having at least a half dozen superstars, including two that are 400+ pounds, all leaned up against a set of ropes, and the ropes don't break?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Why can't we get this Punk more? He's actually funny.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

pasinpman said:


> Jericho is really starting to look like Ric Flair body-wise.


His stomach isn't that bad, but yeah, his chest is starting to look like a wet blanket.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I was just wondering if Khali will be in the MITB match. Then I remembered that he can't bend his legs so climbing a ladder would be pretty impossible...


WWE would still book it. And that speaks volumes.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What tampons are you purchasing?


Normal ones? Have you never used a tampon or two if you have a running ass? The tampon suck's your rimwhole dry man 


:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Quiet stupid! I am CM Punk the best in the world!"

"What about me? IN YOUR FACE!!!"

Punk = Win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

GreenBax said:


> *Don't worry if you didn't win the rumble! All of you guys are gonna get a shot at the title at Elimination Chamber! Wait, what's that? I heard you lost at Elimination Chamber Don't worry! You get another shot at the title tomorrow night on RAW!*
> 
> In fact when is the title ever NOT on the line? That's the better question. Title shots get handed out like welfare checks apparently.


Exactly. Sheamus should have picked who he wanted to face right after the Rumble. Then one EC match would have been for the other #1 contender at Mania and the other EC would be for the championship. They've done it that way before why they decide to do all of this fuckery to come up with the same outcome is beyond me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh. Punk has taken over the announce booth. As Martha Stewart would say "it's a good thing."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Billy Gunn is rooting for Ziggler. He's living his WWE return through him since his career went to shit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Punk is killing me.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Can Punk drop the belt and take Cole's place? Or take Lawler's place and just bury Cole every Monday? I would like Punk more in that capacity. He has a career when wrestling is over.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

What the hell was that move by the Miz? He put Kofi over the tope rope going the wrong way...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"Quiet stupid!" :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol at Punk cutting Cole off back from the commercial break, I know he's WWE champion but we need him back on commentary.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LMAO at the Century 21 reference by Cole to Punk's jacket. Awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

For me, there should be one MITB match, winner faces whatever champion and then the Royal Rumble determines who faces the other..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wasn't Shaq supposed to appear tonight?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Why can't we get this Punk more? He's actually funny.


on commentary there's no script, they have restrictions but its mainly freestyle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Normal ones? Have you never used a tampon or two if you have a running ass? The tampon suck's your rimwhole dry man
> 
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


Considering the fact that I have a vagina, normal ones are the size of t shirts.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Attacking Big Show's legs is so overused.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Blacks unite to take out ******.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Knocking a guy out of the cage is the object of an EC match? That was pretty stupid by Punk.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Two good promos from Cena, with his promo against the Rock being an epic one.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice timing with the "Back to the Miz Card" sign.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW Miz is out already


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shut The Fuck Up Cole. Punk owns you!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mike is out.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"What is that noise?" 

"That's Vickie Guerrero."


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

lol Miz buried


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And there goes Miz :/


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?





pasinpman said:


> What is the point of the Royal Rumble if you're just going to have a smaller battle royale for a title shot at WM on Raw?


This.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show - Not a fan of Team Black History Month.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Show killing the number one contenders for the tag title, good job WWE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Black power, motherfucker. 

Christ, I cannot stand Lawler.

Damn, it's like Santino didn't even job tonight. How does this guy stay so over?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

effortless double choke slam -- what a total joke.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao "Back to the Miz-card" Sign.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Santino is on a roll. That's embarrassing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

And Pyro just had heart attack


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Santino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

santino is still over


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao getting eliminated by Santino


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This Santino joke is getting disturbing.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

You've got to be kidding me Santino what the hell


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow.....


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Why are people marking out for Santino?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck Off Santino

I feel sorry for Barrett.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OUCH!!! Ziggler man


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Considering the fact that I have a vagina, normal ones are the size of t shirts.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. Show just pwned Ziggler.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn barrett got hurt


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RIP Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God damn it, fuck off Santino.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, that was painful for all involved.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

was that a botch or?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that looked like it hurt. holy fuck that was bad


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay, this Santino push is getting a bit out of hand. And holy shit Ziggler hit that table hard.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett is hurt. He just said f***.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't worry the table caught Dolph.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, that looks like it hurt


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol at Barrett's cursing! What a boss!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Barrett Barrage?
The Barrett Burial.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

barret broke his arm it looked like it


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler almost lost his jaw


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

DOLPHS SELLING IS INSANE!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ref threw up the X, somone is injured down there


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Barrett probably dislocated his shoulder there and Ziggler too


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

X given by ref.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

More injuries....


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Wade's hurt


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Show fucking chucked Ziggler too far. Big fat fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, Billy Gunn just got merked.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy crap, Wade was pissed. 4-6 months out confirmed.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Wade's hurt. Awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I kinda like the Santino upset angles


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Ugly fat dude in the front row has been EPIC tonight*

People make threads on the most stupid shit.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

dolph's flexibility saved his ass right there
i'm sure it still wasnt pleasant tho


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh boy, Wade Barrett might've legitimately broken his arm. 

Son of a bitch that sucks.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Show just killed Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KOFI RHODES:lmao


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

lol @ the Funkasaurs Extinct?? sign


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Kofi Rhodes...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Punk is brilliant.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kofi Rhodes :lmao


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Good job Big Show


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Show has injured ZIggler and Barrett. Don't see him having a match again for a while


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

HAHAH CM PUNK


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OH MY GOD CM PUNK USED JAMAICAN WITH KOFI KINGSTON


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kofi Rhodes. :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Christ...at this rate half the roster is gonna be in the hospital tonight.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

"You say Kofi Rhodes? Somebody's Jamaican You Crazy, huh Michael Cole?"

Punk I love you!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kofi Rhodes. :lmao

And he's from Gahna, Punk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Punk with the Adamle ref


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you just say Kofi Rhodes?!?
I'm just excited!!! It's about Wrestlemania, you guyz!!! :lmao


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Punk is amazing. I blame Show for all


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Man i swear Wade was screaming "FUCK" after that botch...he's legit pissed that he's missing Mania. That fuckin sucks.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Legit hurt perhaps.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pyro is going to hang himself.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

holy shit show killed dolph and wade O_O


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If Y2J loses then I'm done.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi's not Jamaican, Punk. fpalm Both Wade AND Kofi took some damn bad falls.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus, big show just killed the entire upper mid card


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

wade broke his arm i saw it bent the wrong direction


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol Punk


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hehe. The stretcher for Wade Barrett. This is no doubt a work for his feud with Orton.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

sucks that wade is out.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

wade RL hurt? i missed the fall


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck Big Show....He Is A Big Nasty Bastard!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

stretcher for a broken arm tho


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Barrett is legit hurt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow. Time to push Drew. They're dropping like fucking flies.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

wade is fucked


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sucks for Barrett.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn everyone in the match getting injured when tossed out.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Majesty said:


> Show has injured ZIggler and Barrett. Don't see him having a match again for a while


Possibly Orton too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk is gold on commentary.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Barrett. A broken arm must suck.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Welp, I hope they're happy. Not only did they bury Barrett, but he's injured now too.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

calling it - after Punk retires, he will either be commentator at WWE or UFC


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think kofi got hurt too


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Broken arm for Wade? Oh fuck no.

I'm not a fan of is but those are really bad news.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

There is a god.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

You wait a decade for Jericho to hit a lionsault and then he hits 2 in 24 hours.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the injuries put a damper on a pretty good Raw.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Man i swear Wade was screaming "FUCK" after that botch...he's legit pissed that he's missing Mania. That fuckin sucks.


He's screaming because Ziggler broke his arm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God damn and he landed on Barrett's arm. Fuck.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

holy shit santino almost landed on wade


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Barrett almost got destroyed again


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh shit!

Dolph is really hurt. Looks like they're stabilizing his arm


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Santino landed on Wade's arm. Suck if it really was broken.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Santino lands on Wade's arm. How about we don't do spots on that side.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Shit... Add Wade to the injury list.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man these wrestlers are dropping faster than crips and bloods in a gangfight.

Jericho's definitely got this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Man i swear Wade was screaming "FUCK" after that botch...he's legit pissed that he's missing Mania. That fuckin sucks.


Yeah, totally sucks... Wade's been outstanding as of late, and looked like they were finally going somewhere with him. That was just a pointless spot, launching Ziggler that far on to Barrett and whoever else. Fucking Big Show, yeah he really needs to be in there... Boring and just a hazard.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

HOLY hell Jericho that was an awesome escape


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

With the interactions from last night and tonight, wouldn't be suprised to see Santino vs. Cody for the IC title at mania.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Big Show is reckless


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

That awkward moment when Daniel Bryan was right all along that Big Show is reckless and will hurt anybody.

He has injured Orton, Ziggler, and Barret all within 2 weeks of each other.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cody gets his revenge for last night. 

Shit, did Show just tell both guys the whole finish? I just heard him mumbling a ton.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please Don't Botch!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao "Back to the Miz-card" Sign.


Saw that. Yeah, haha. 

lol cody rhodes


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

holy shit santino almost landed on wade.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Benoit - Royal Rumble 2004 again, this time with Jericho!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

We knew this was happening.

Looking forward to this more than Rock vs. Cena.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you Cody!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

rhodes got dat swag!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Big Show vs Cody at WM.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Show vs. Rhodes feud starting.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Broken arm 0.0


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Jericho, best in the world! Getting by on flukes every day!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Big Show immediately went after Rhodes. He didn't even turn back to Jericho.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cody next big,show meal


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes! Thank you Rhodes.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Big Show, you acromegalic swine!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Kofi's not Jamaican, Punk. fpalm Both Wade AND Kofi took some damn bad falls.


It was a Mike Adamle reference. Back when they used to say Kofi was Jamaican.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Pretty obvious who was going to win this. If Barrett and Ziggler have legit injuries than that's bullshit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what a shock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Cody. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope he's ok. Damn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love that they have to pose over the carcass of injured Wade.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow they are still working on Barrett.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas. 

Barrett


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamnit I'm so pissed right now.

The guy has a broken arm and you do a spot where a wrestler gets thrown over the top on the side of the ring said wrestler with the broken arm is...and the wrestler going over the top lands on the FUCKING BROKEN ARM? 

Get the fuck out of here!*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

FUCK OFF BIG SHOW! RECKLESS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at him checking out dat ass.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

jericho asked the ref what happend


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cody's a fucking idiot for eliminating Santino right by the EMTs working on Barrett.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jericho mouthing "What happened to Wade?" That was a cool moment.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fatcat said:


> Santino landed on Wade's arm. Suck if it really was broken.


There's no reason to injure him there. It's real.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

pretty good raw, tanker /trips came to a boil way too fast, and cena wouldnt of seemed to of done half a good a promo if rock was there but good raw.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you could just see Jericho ask Chioda "what happened to Wade?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Over the last few years WWE has developed a season where it seems like all the wrestlers get hurt at the same time. But this time it's during Mania time and that's the worse time for any wrestler to get hurt.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally The Rock will show up 5 Raw until Wrestlemania.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamnit I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> The guy has a broken arm and you do a spot where a wrestler gets thrown over the top on the side of the ring said wrestler with the broken arm is...and the wrestler going over the top lands on the FUCKING BROKEN ARM?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here!*


They easily could have done the spot on the other side.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wade did something to his arm. Jericho came and asked the ref what happened, I can't imagine he would do that if it was a planned angle to an injury or something. Zigler looked bad too, but he sells so well, I think his was a work. Wade looked hurt.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing raw but Wade's injury left a sour taste in my mouth


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Great fucking show
Cena wow he actually did something cool

When the worst part of the show is undertaker..... you know this show was good


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> stretcher for a broken arm tho


I could write a long winded post about EMS but it'd probably bore people.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That was a pretty amazing Raw.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you see Jericho say to the ref 'What happened to Wade'?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wade's arm is fucked...

Anyone see what happened to Ziggler?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Big Show fucked everyone up. damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All I can ask is, what did happen to Wade?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Jericho is a class act, asking the ref about Wade and all.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Who got injured? Barrett or Ziggler or both?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamnit I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> The guy has a broken arm and you do a spot where a wrestler gets thrown over the top on the side of the ring said wrestler with the broken arm is...and the wrestler going over the top lands on the FUCKING BROKEN ARM?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here!*


That was probably more careless than the shit Miz did to Truth. Come on now change your spot. Who taught these fuckheads?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

there u have it. Its simple as that Jericho is going to wm 28. Hell to the Fucking yea


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm inconsolable right now. :hayden*


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

jup i watchted the replay and wade arm is broken for sure


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Barrett aint getting dat Mania check, homie


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Who got injured? Barrett or Ziggler or both?


Both, and it looks like Kofi did as well.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone with more .GIF making ability make one of Barret's injury?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Wade's arm is fucked...
> 
> Anyone see what happened to Ziggler?


He was talking to a ref but he left under his own power. Same with Kofi.

Still can't believe they did that spot right where Wade was getting treated.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dammit! Any plans for Barrett is gone! Having a time to shine at WM 28 is out the window! No MITB or a shot at the WHC if it becomes a triple threat. I hope the vey best for Barrett and Ziggler. I know it was an accident, but fuck Big Show, reckless bastard. Injures three big gmae players and brings down quality in almost every match he is in. Fuck off Show!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy hell how many people just got hurt? 

Big Show thinned the roster by a third with one move.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Seriously, keep Big Show away!


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

4 Matches in place 5 weeks before WM (plus one on the way - for GM control over both shows), that pretty impressive, TBH all they need to add is MITB match. Pretty good show, retarded crowd during Taker's promo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Epic show, pity for Barrett but hey, at least he could come back with a new fucking theme.

Overall the quality was just great.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mister Excitement said:


> There is a god.


HUH? Didn't you have Barrett winning the money in the bank match at Mania28?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn that had to suck for Wade. I can understand still them continuing the show because you know, it's live. But man, that had hurt like motherfucker. Even Jericho was concerned.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Fucking BIG SHOW, just gave me more reason to dislike him by injuring both Wade and Ziggler!!!!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*CM Punk takin a page out of UFC's book*

Not sure if anyone else caught it, but CM Punk made a reference to "Right Kick, Hospital.... Left Kick, Cemetary."

Which is the tag line for UFC fighter Mirko Crocop (the guy who knocked out Alberto Del Rio in 1 minute)... Crocop is known as hes finished many of his fights by knocking out his opponents with a kick to the head.

Kinda weird seeing that tag line being brought up on WWE.

(You can see the Alberto Del Rio knock out at 4 seconds into this video, Del Rio is wearing a mask)


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

That's harsh on Wade, especially considering he seemed to finally be on the verge of winning a World Title.

Other than that, good show. It always gets better going into WM season


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

that raw was stacked, way better than the elimination chamber.

Still don't understand why Jericho wasn't allowed to be booked strongly by removing the Big Show himself, then Cody could have attacked him on the outside afterwards. Jericho looks very lucky to be in the position he wanted in facing Punk at Wrestlemania.

Did like that Zack Ryder Forever Alone banner you could see pretty clearly during the second Cena promo.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Both, and it looks like Kofi did as well.


I doubt Ziggler got injured. He wouldn't have stayed in a weird position like that, head on the table. Just selling. Dunno about Kofi.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lesnarism said:


> jup i watchted the replay and wade arm is broken for sure


Post the replay?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show shouldn't get the blame for Wade's injury.

Ok Raw all around.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just please push Drew. If there is any positive to this, that would be it. Hope he's ok, though.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I think both Barrett and Ziggler took hella nasty falls there.

Really good RAW this week. Cenas promo was the best part, it just proves that Cena is great, it's just the way they insist on using him. Lord knows that if they said to Cena 'play this character' he would do it, why can't they just grow some balls and have him act serious all the time which is what I think everyone wants.

This seems to be where all the build properly starts and it's looking good for Mania.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

show trew dolph like dolph weight 500 pounds reckless big asshole


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Last year he had to job to Big Slow at WM, now he got injured by him so he can't wrestle...


----------



## xezopen (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Ugly fat dude in the front row has been EPIC tonight*

hahah, i noticed him too


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

You could see Jericho looking over at Wade while Punk was staring him down, so I'd imagine that's done being unsure of the situation and not because it was planned. Follow that up with him asking Choida after. I saw it once, but I'd like tio see it again to see how truly bad the landing was. Ziggler is likely fine if he walked off on his own.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody get Shaq to join Smackdown Live tomorrow.


----------



## Watsatroll (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn the big show is careless! not only did he run over that poor 95 pound AJ but he's destroying people left and right!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn that was the match from hell.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm writing this while watching RAW tonight, since I have a delay, I'm gonna hit the 'submit reply' at the end of the show. Just randoms toughts on tonight's show.



* Eve's now a bitch. Not sure I like this.

* LOL at the fat guy looking at Eve's ass when she get to the ring.

* Guess we're back at old John Cena...

* HOESKI! HOESKI! BAD ACTING HOESKI!

* WE WANT RYDER! WOO WOO WOO!

* SuperSheamus time I guess.

* Mark Henry can wrestle again?? wot??

* BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING match. I predict a sheamus victory.

* Obviously. He won.

* Wtf. 10 Man battle royal... lord. Gay way to start the Jericho - Punk feud.

* Bryan vs Punk II, FUCK YEAH!

* Rosa Mendez...... mmmmmmm. Lovin' it! But couldn't care less about that match.

* Kofi and Truth as team? I'd buy it. Defeating the wwe tag champs, well... happens.

* FAAROOOOOOQ! A man of fews words. ahahah. Nice, he deserve it, imo.

* THE ROCK NEXT MONDAY! YEAAAAH!

* Jericho saying the obvious shits we all knew he was gonna say.

* Mark Henry, Truth, Kofi, Ron Simmons, Otunga, Ezekiel and Teddy Long. That's a gang! Add Booker T in there? LOL. Add Flo Rida to the list.

* YES! YES! YES! Victory for Otunga! Over fucking bad piece of crap that is Eziekel Jackson!

* Taker coming. Seems like he has a jacket. No ABA ??? 

* Booooooo, No motorcycle, no American Badass. Same old, same old, new hairs.... pffft.

* Honestly, didn't listen to a word Taker said. lolzilolz. (Anyway, they'll replay it over and over and over again.) But now... IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAMEEEE!!!

* LOL at the lights goes from blue, to normal, then goes back to blue. wtf.

* Two old man in the ring.

* HHH doesn't like to be called a coward.

* FUCK YEAH! FUCK YEAH!!! HELL IN A CELL AT WRESTLEMANIA! IT'S GONNA BE ONE HELL OF A SHOW!!!

* WTF is that song when Taker's leaving the ring?????

* FUCK YES! YES! YES! THE BRYAN ON HERE!!! I mark more for him than Taker. ahah

* FUCK YEAH!!! SANTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! MARK EVEN MORE! ahahahah

* Damn. But yes. lol Short. Guess Santino is back where he's supposed to be.

* Negreanu's PCA challenge, nice!

* The Bella twins are so hot imo. Kelly too. Aksana is so bad in the ring.

* Two matchs shorter than commercials breaks.... this is lame. lol

* LOL at the forever alone Broski sign! ahahah

* Cena saying the same thing again and again. 'I always showed up and I never left.' blabla. At least this feud is finally beginning.

* At least, Cena is delivering tonight. He sounds like early 00' Cena, actually enjoying it!

* PUNK on commentary and that jacket! Awesome!!!

* LOL! At the little girl fan going all wet when he touched her hand! Nice!

* Sorry, gotta post it again;









* LOL at Khali, the biggest jobber ever. Thank you all.

* YES YES YES! SANTINO ELIMINATING FUCKING ASS BARETT! Now I can sleep well! This made my RAW! GO SANTINO!

*









* Two in a row for Santino! Do it WWE, do it!

* *PUAHAHAHAHAH! WADE ON A STRETCHER! YES!!! YESS YESSS!!!!*

* The Cobra... and... YES! aaaaaaah. Fuck you Cody.

* Y2J obv win is obvious.



Well. Good RAW. Not more, not less. Only good.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

really good raw overall this week. Cena promo on the rock and his promo at the beginning with eve was pretty damn good. I don't like him but I'll tip my hat to him. Can't wait to see the rock retaliate. BTW feel horrible for wade. that was a nasty nasty nasty moment. hope him all the best. 

And hell in a cell at mania ??!! finally some good stuff happening on raw !! Can't wait !


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I doubt Big Shit will get as much heat as Miz got.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk had a pissed off look on his face after he noticed Big Show threw him wrong


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Big Show shouldn't get the blame for Wade's injury.
> 
> Ok Raw all around.


Agreed. Too many moving parts to give him all the blame.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

So Big Show has just injured legit. Randy Orton in one match where he botched the finish, and then injured 3 superstars or seriously hurt them in one single match those being Ziggler, Kofi and Barrett. The midcarders on the verge of being used even more and Kofi about to be used in the tag team title hunt? 

Seriously... 

Someone que the Daniel Bryan speech about how reckless this guy is, it may as well be considered a shoot by now.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I was expecting big things from Wade this year, damn that 500 pound freak! Daniel bryan was right, he is a BASTARD!

But seriously though mistakes happen, it's not as if Big Show's got a history of hurting people is it?


----------



## GodIsStevePerry (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Ugly fat dude in the front row has been EPIC tonight*

That guy was incredible! haha. The Eve part was the best.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Ugly fat dude in the front row has been EPIC tonight*



PJ Awesome said:


> People make threads on the most stupid shit.



If you noticed him and watched him.. you would appreciate this thread.


----------



## cenarko98 (Aug 6, 2011)

that injury looked strange as if it happened after the fall


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

You gotta feel so bad for Wade. These guys work their fucking asses off just to get to Wrestlemania and for it to be taken away from the guy this close to the biggest Wrestlemania of all time must be killing him.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope Barrett's alright. He looked to be in a lot of pain.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That whole spot was stupid. Big Show threw Ziggler kinda of awkward, on to Barrett, right next to the commentary table? Who's genius idea was that... Almost as stupid as having the Big Show in the main event picture at all. Totally avoidable and very unfortunate that Barrett will most likely be missing Mania.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Apparently Zigglers working the dark match and Barretts arms in a sling...

My source is some guy on twitter but yeah take it for what its worth.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Sorry John I'm not buying into this. I'm cheering for The Rock.





VRsick said:


> jesus, big show just killed the entire upper mid card


Who's Cody Rhodes gonna fight now?


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Dobba said:


>


Ahhh Fuck. The arm is in the wrong way. Geeee. Dislocated shoulder? He is legit hurt. FFS

Ziggles is just selling though it seems


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If Barrett and Ziggler are both injured, they'll probably just scrap MITB.



TOM MADISON said:


> *PUAHAHAHAHAH! WADE ON A STRETCHER! YES!!! YESS YESSS!!!!


Classy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbh, I kinda liked Cena tonight


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

So...

- Cena cuts a fantastic promo on Rocky, hyping me up for their match at Wrestlemania.
- Chris Jericho wins the battle royal and will face CM Punk for the WWE title at Wrestlemania.
- Triple H accepts The Undertaker's Wrestlemania challenge, inside Hell in a Cell.
- Sheamus is challenging Daniel Bryan for the World Heavyweight Title at Wrestlemania.
- Money in the Bank is back at Wrestlemania.

I think I'm ordering my first WWE PPV since January 2005.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> WrestlingNewsSource @WNSource
> UPDATE: Dolph Ziggler IS Working The Dark Match For The Arena, Wade Barrett Had His Arm In A Sling #wwe #raw #wrestlemania #wadeanddolph


Damn.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Well hopefully someone has a video of that spot by tomorrow morning. I think I want to see it again, but it sounds like a legit injury and not a work. Not sure why there would be a work in that spot, 41 days out from WM unless they had absolutely no planned angle for him to then and didn't want to sit him out while healthy like it would be bad for his career. A stretch, yeah.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

This would have been even more avoided is the brand split was actually put into effect ever and not completely ignored. Guess the roster is so thin that if it were Raw only there would be maybe 5 people.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

From what I saw, which was the last half hour of the show, it was a pretty good. Cena actually did a good promo, but now I'm just not caring about this match. WWE is kinda ruined this match because lame ass video packages of Rock and Cena. 

I'm glad that the WWE champion close out the show and was presumably the focus of the show as it should be.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Show needs to fuck off. First he injures Orton last week and now this.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be honest.

I hate... HATE throwing spots on the announcer side. Everyone has to fall sideways and doesn't have room to just fall back and take the grunt of the fall for the one being thrown.

I just don't get why they can't do those types of spots on one side, especially when it comes to Big Show doing the spot considering HE'S 2 FEET HIGHER THAN EVERYONE ELSE

*And I still can't believe they had the nerve to call ANOTHER SPOT on the same side where Wade is being treated. How disrespectful.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena's 2nd promo was just pointless. It was the same moronic bullshit he's been saying for the past year.

Yeah, Rock left to make movies. We fucking got it years ago. Think of something else to say.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did his shoulder pop out/dislocate - that hurts like a bitch and could be reason why it just hung there.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

That arm injury looked so gnarly on tv, that sucks for Barrett. On a unrelated note the Adam Carolla reference was straight up awesome.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Big Show needs to fuck off. First he injures Orton last week and now this.


I highly doubt that that was anything but a kayfabe injury. Hell, Orton will probably be on SD tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

3:30 for botch


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena's 2nd promo was just pointless. It was the same moronic bullshit he's been saying for the past year.
> 
> Yeah, Rock left to make movies. We fucking got it years ago. Think of something else to say.


This. 

Also hope Barrett heal up fast.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dobba said:


>


Holy fuck. I did not see that. Yeah, he's definitely out of WM now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Seriously...
> Someone que the Daniel Bryan speech about how reckless this guy is, it may as well be considered a shoot by now.


Starts after the 3 minute mark.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did his shoulder pop out/dislocate - that hurts like a bitch and could be reason why it just hung there.



Looked more like his humerus (upper arm bone) rotated backward until it couldn't anymore and then snapped, leaving just the muscles and skin holding his arm to his shoulder, hence the hanging limp.


Might be a broken collar bone in addition to the arm.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena's 2nd promo was just pointless. It was the same moronic bullshit he's been saying for the past year.
> 
> Yeah, Rock left to make movies. We fucking got it years ago. Think of something else to say.


Hey man did you know The Rock left to do movies in Hollywood and John Cena didn't?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

You can tell by Wade's reaction that he was in real pain. Hope he gets better quick.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 3:30 for botch


Damn, that pained me just watching it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> Hey man did you know The Rock left to do movies in Hollywood and John Cena didn't?


:O I had no clue! That has quickly changed my opinion on the situation completely and I have found a new respect in John Cena. And I am convinced that The Rock never was passionate about wrestling.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

If Cena did turn heel at Wrestlemania and end up with Eve on his arm, Would be amazing.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> WrestlingNewsSource @WNSource
> UPDATE: Dolph Ziggler IS Working The Dark Match For The Arena, Wade Barrett Had His Arm In A Sling #wwe #raw #wrestlemania #wadeanddolph


so atleast dolph is okay and i hope barret injury isn't as big as it seemed


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> Hey man did you know The Rock left to do movies in Hollywood and John Cena didn't?


I hate The Rock for this tbh :sad: :no:


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

After seeing it again, Barret was at fault. Plenty of time to catch him but didn't do it right.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

TOM MADISON said:


> * *PUAHAHAHAHAH! WADE ON A STRETCHER! YES!!! YESS YESSS!!!!*


What the fuck?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena's 2nd promo was just pointless. It was the same moronic bullshit he's been saying for the past year.
> 
> Yeah, Rock left to make movies. We fucking got it years ago. Think of something else to say.


Yes. Because Rock's promos about making fun of Cena for no apparent reason and with no forwarding of the story is so fucking original.

Seriously. Rock's been doing the same schtick for 10+ years and people lap it up like sex-deprived porn stars.

"OMFG HE MADE A JOKE THAT PUSHES PG BUT HE'S THE ROCK SO FUCK YEAH I'LL TAKE IT. PROMO OF THE YEAR. PROMO OF THE DECADE. I'm gonna tweet this hashtag so Rocky can trend. SUCK IT CENA!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Wade still has to do a match. WTF?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Dobba said:


>


Guess they didn't learn how to fall.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I never was a fan of Big Show but that wasn't really anyone's fault, Barett sofened the landing as he was supposed to but spun around when going down and had his arm in the wrong direction when landed.

Would love to blame show, but looks more like just one of those things, it happens.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I am not sipping the Cena Kool-Aid. Sorry. If the Rock wasn't protected and he had his own control over his promos and was able to run, he would outclass Cena. Easily.


That's the dumbest fucking argument regarding Rock's weak promos I've read. You think Rock can't say whatever the hell he wants out there? What is Vince going to do, remove him from the Wrestlemania card? :lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

after watching the replay 10 times you clearly see big show overthrew ziggler which caused him to land hard on barrett arm and on the announce desk....big show is a fucking walking putz and should be held 100% responsible for this mess


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Yes. Because Rock's promos about making fun of Cena for no apparent reason and with no forwarding of the story is so fucking original.
> 
> Seriously. Rock's been doing the same schtick for 10+ years and people lap it up like sex-deprived porn stars.
> 
> "OMFG HE MADE A JOKE THAT PUSHES PG BUT HE'S THE ROCK SO FUCK YEAH I'LL TAKE IT. PROMO OF THE YEAR. PROMO OF THE DECADE. I'm gonna tweet this hashtag so Rocky can trend. SUCK IT CENA!"


Hmm, settle down. The Rock is pretty repetitive, (I think a lot of his promos were basically just three catch phrases, back in the day) but he's said more than one thing though the build up for this.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 3:30 for botch


Thanks. Yeah, definitely hurt. Dislocated shoulder or broken arm I'd guess, hard to see specifically where the injury takes place.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show ruined Orton vs Sheamus vs Daniel ,now Money in the Bank match


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> after watching the replay 10 times you clearly see big show overthrew ziggler which caused him to land hard on barrett arm and on the announce desk....big show is a fucking walking putz and should be held 100% responsible for this mess


What?

Look at what Barret did.
He decided instead of catching Ziggler and falling, he'll pretend to catch up, fuck it up and then fall like a fucking moron.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great fucking RAW. I hope Barrett is alright though but to me it looked like he broke his arm. How long does a broken arm take to recover?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 3:30 for botch


Oh man that was tough to watch.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just watched it again frame-by-frame. . . looked like Wade took the brunt of Ziggler when he caught him right on his forearm (which could be his shoulder, too, if that's what he hurt), then his forearm hit the ground in a strange way. Can't always stop that.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh god no, now Show is gonna bury Rhodes in another "you took my title chance" feud. Did anyone wanted to punch the crowd during The Undertaker promo? What a bunch of unrespectful cunts. Apart from that, I liked this RAW.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

mjames74 said:


> Yeah I never was a fan of Big Show but that wasn't really anyone's fault, Barett sofened the landing as he was supposed to but spun around when going down and had his arm in the wrong direction when landed.
> 
> Would love to blame show, but looks more like just one of those things, it happens.


this! if anything, i think the big botch was that ziggler almost got his teeth knocked out by the table..close call there. but barrett just landed on his arm wrong. not shows fault. kofi looked like he may have effed up his knee just after that too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah the crowd was absolutely disrespectful toward Taker and just disrespectful in that segment. I couldn't believe it. No home training.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Just watched the Cena/Eve segment. That was amazing. Best night Cena's had in a long time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BTW, how was the Undertaker promo?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> BTW, how was the Undertaker promo?


Interesting.
The crowd was doing the whole "what" chants, along with one jackass screaming "retire" and "you suck".
Then HHH came out, stuff was said, he gets called a coward and accepts the match, if it's a HiaC and Undertaker pats his back and it's official.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

omega, you want me to put the taker promo vid here??


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Remember what happened last time there was a Cell match at Mania?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Yeah the crowd was absolutely disrespectful toward Taker and just disrespectful in that segment. I couldn't believe it. No home training.


Was the some muting or something? Those "YOU SUCK" and "I CAN'T TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY WITH THE TOWEL ON YOUR HEAD" seemed to be dimming in and out. It's a good thing the promo started to pick up because they were just awful.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully the WWE will stop doing over the top rope spots in front of the fucking announce table. There's only so much room for everyone to fall, stupid fuckers. What's wrong with doing it on the opposite side, with loads of room at the bottom of the ramp?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> omega, you want me to put the taker promo vid here??


Sure.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man that was tough to watch.


Big time.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Everyone needs to stop blaming Big Show okay

Everyone got up in arms about the Miz not catching R-Truth... well Barrett didn't catch Ziggler... he went face first into the announce table... I know it sucks Barrett got hurt, but he didn't catch Ziggler... and his arm landed in an awkward position... not really Show's fault... it's a two-way street... Barrett should have taken more precaution in catching and protecting Ziggler, and it could have possibly helped prevent Wade from getting injured on the bump.

Also... Cena's promo was terrible... I'm sorry, but when the Rock left pro-wrestling he went into movies to provide more money FOR HIS FAMILY. Cena at that time (2004-2010) wasn't married, he never had kids... Rock has kids and a wife (now ex-wife)... if you were in the Rock's position, what would you do? Keep wrestling for 300 days a year, breaking your body down, not being with your family, and making 7 figures? Or make movies for WAY MORE MONEY while still being able to preserve your health and raise your family? Uhh, I'd take the second, thank you very much... Cena is a moron, he doesn't have a family or kids (Cena just recently got married)... The Rock does... God forbid the Rock made a choice to do something outside of wrestling and to advance his brand awareness and career... heck, even Vince McMahon gave him permission and the blessing to leave and go out and be successful in Hollywood... quit hating Cena, sorry your movies suck... also the reason The Rock was able to go into Hollywood was because he was a bigger success in the WWE, extremely charismatic and talented, and had already achieved everything in a short amount of time (1997-2002)... Cena isn't on the level of the Rock... Cena comes across as a douche hater, I'm sorry

And Cena isn't fooling anybody, The Rock loves wrestling... it's in his blood... just look at his father and grandfather... Cena is just a blowhard trying to find any angle for us fans to hate on The Rock... it's not going to happen.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm, settle down. The Rock is pretty repetitive, (I think a lot of his promos were basically just three catch phrases, back in the day) but he's said more than one thing though the build up for this.


To me, it's basically the same thing said a different way.

The only difference with Cena is that he says the same thing the same way.

It doesn't change the fact that, for a good year, neither of them really did anything for the plot. Rocky made bathroom jokes and Cena took it like a bitch.

Now suddenly Cena has had enough, called Rock a bitch, and people don't buy it? wow.


As for Wade. Wow. That was hard to watch. You can hear him screaming in pain.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Remember what happened last time there was a Cell match at Mania?


Pretty scary to see this these days considering Bossman is dead.


swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was the some muting or something? Those "YOU SUCK" and "I CAN'T TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY WITH THE TOWEL ON YOUR HEAD" seemed to be dimming in and out. It's a good thing the promo started to pick up because they were just awful.


I think it was random smark fans just screaming shit at different times rather than diming in and out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Remember what happened last time there was a Cell match at Mania?


Damn, shit like that leaves longing impression on people. Undertaker was fucking sick in the 90's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sure.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 3:30 for botch


OH FUCK!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> To me, it's basically the same thing said a different way.
> 
> The only difference with Cena is that he says the same thing the same way.
> 
> ...


Rock's promos have actually been answering anything Cena said and owning him on it.

Rocks first promo was about how Cena's gimmick is stale and a disgrace to the attitude era.

His second promo was answering Cena saying he questioned the Rock's love for wrestling. 

His third promo was about how petty Cena is for saying "he's there and Rock isn't" when the Rock says everything Cena is bragging about the Rock has already done, been there every night and basically said Cena showing up means nothing because he'd be fired if he didn't. 

So each Rock promo was picking apart a different part of Cena's rant against him. And Cena responds with the same rant over and over again when the Rock addressed each weakness in it in three separate promos.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, now I'm curious-how many people here who have been bashing Punk's corny jokes on the mic are now going to acknowledge Cena tonight? Calling eve a slutopotamus, said she's drinking slut juice, etc. Because if Punk is so bad, then they should be tearing Cena apart.

Aside from that, it was definitely one of the better Cena promos in a while, pretty good matches (Otunga actually won), Taker/Trips was a really good segment (except for the jerkoffs in the crowd). Pretty good show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, matt. Repped. Aw man, he has the hood. Damn it.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought Taker's promo sucked while he was out there by himself. It's like he didn't know what to say and just resorted to last years argument of them being the last two of the attitude era. 

I liked HHH reactions but was really hoping the promo ended with a pissed of HHH yelling NO into Taker's face. You know, build it up a little more. Save the acceptance and HIAC stipulation for next week. 

Also Taker didn't make it that obvious he accepted HIAC, since he patted him on the back just like HHH did to Taker three weeks ago. They may as well have made it mysterious until next week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> To me, it's basically the same thing said a different way.
> 
> The only difference with Cena is that he says the same thing the same way.
> 
> ...


Okay, I get what you're saying. Yeah, The Rock's has yet to really lay in to Cena in the past year. Fruity Pebbles, mangina, yaba daba bitch, etc. I'm hoping the following weeks, the two of them change it up a little bit, for the sake of good build up. But what else can Cena say to The Rock, other than he's leaving? Sure, there's plenty of material against Cena, but not much against Rock.

And yeah, it's a shame for Barrett... Looked horrible.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Eve gives me a boner :cena2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm, settle down. The Rock is pretty repetitive, (I think a lot of his promos were basically just three catch phrases, back in the day) but he's said more than one thing though the build up for this.


Apart from "John Cena is a fruity pebble" and "John Cena ages 8-12" what else has The Rock dished out? Likewise Cena's dished out nothing but "I left to do movies" and "I bring via satellite"

Nonetheless can we all for once, just once shut the fuck up and actually enjoy something? Tonight's RAW was pretty and much better than the steaming pile of garbage it was last week.

Rock vs Cena is gonna be huge but damn it looks like Triple H vs Undertaker may have taken away some of Rock vs Cena momentum. And so what if it's in a match that's been watered down and is now a PPV themed match, don't act like you didn't mark out just for one second when you heard it was gonna be HIAC. Will there be blood? No. But these two are veterans and are creative and innovative enough to make it work in a PG environment.

And Punk vs Jericho has been confirmed. I swear to God if 1 year ago you were to ask an IWC member what they would like to see going into Mania next year it would most definitely be "Daniel Bryan as World Champ, Punk vs Jericho for the WWE title and Cena vs Rock" We're getting this and more and we're still complaining?

Once again most members here just continue to prove my point that only if it happened in the Attitude Era or it took place under a TV14 rating it's great. I was watching Rumble '00 earlier today and in the middle of the fricking PPV a bikini contest takes place. 15 minutes that could have gone towards a wrestling match, wasted on some stupid modelling contest. If that were to happen today, we'd bitch.

My point is, enjoy the fucking show. Could the current product be better? Depends on what you measure "better" by. The current product to many is not as good as what it was 10 years ago but for the most part it's damn sure enjoyable. Yes Elimination Chamber was shit, but Jesus Christ it was a little hiccup. A lot of PPVs sucked during the Attiude Era as well. Most of the PPVs in 99 sucked in terms of wrestling quality and WM 2000 is one of the worst Manias of all time. So what's the big deal if once in a while WWE produces something that is sub-par. Nostalgia deceits and will continue to do so if we just can't let of the past.

When I returned to wrestling in 2006 it was sad for me to not see some of my faves like Austin, Rock, Jericho but at the same time I gained new faves in Cena, Batista and Orton. Why is it that people just have trouble letting go of the past? Can we stop comparing the current product and everything about it (the wrestlers, commentators heck even the fricking titantron) and enjoy the damn thing? You people make out the current product to be unwatchable when in reality it's not!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

As soon as Taker told HHH to Shut up the promo picked up big time. 

I don't think i've ever marked out that hard before for a match stipulation being announced lol.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jericho only wanting to check on Wade even though he wasn't involved just made me like him even more. What a class act.

Also Wade seemed hurt but he seemed more angry than anything once he realised he was injured and I can't blame him seeing as it's Mania time. Feel really bad for the guy.

The worst thing was Cody throwing Santino over right where Wade was being treatd. He landed on Wade's arm for fucks sake. If anyone is punished for anything that happened it should be that. I mean what an amateur move that was, fucing stupid.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yeah the crowd was absolutely disrespectful toward Taker and just disrespectful in that segment. I couldn't believe it. No home training.


Maybe they're just sick of the same bullshit streak match every year. I know I am. Not that the actual matches or angles are bad, but it's entirely predictable and the gimmick has worn off. I hope this is Taker's last match, whether you want to admit it to yourself or not, he absolutely needs to retire and we don't need to see the streak go beyond 20.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

> *Wade Barrett injury update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wade-barrett-injury


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, shit like that leaves longing impression on people. Undertaker was fucking sick in the 90's.


Too bad the match was the worst Hell In A Cell match ever, the one even The Undertaker himself was ashamed to have worked. :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> As soon as Taker told HHH to Shut up the promo picked up big time.
> 
> *I don't think i've ever marked out that hard before for a match stipulation being announced lol.*


LOL yeah. They should just dump the HIAC ppv and let build ups lead to the match, would be much better imo.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Too bad for Barrett, but anyone blaming Big Show is an idiot. He tossed Ziggler nearly perfectly, he just didn't have his fall broken properly as Barrett threw his arm out and ended up causing Ziggler to spin and hit the announce table. At first glance Ziggler seemed to land on his face, but after replaying it in slow mo he clearly put his arms out to protect himself and his face didn't even hit the announce table.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wade-barrett-injury


My wishes has come true. :troll

Get this man out of my TV... for a LONG time, please. Ahahah.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really feel bad for Wade. I'm a mark for the guy, and seeing him injured was the last thing I wanted him to be. Especially right before Mania. Hopefully the injury isn't too serious so he can somewhat do SOMETHING at Mania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed with what Shark Boy said. Put all of this and give it a TV-14 rating and an AE logo and suddenly it's brilliant.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm dancing while going to sleep! heeehaaaw! :troll :troll :troll


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

SD has Bryan-Sheamus in WHC match,Big Show-Shaq,Rhodes-Goldust(hopefully it's happening still). Barrett really didn't fit in anywhere, but sucks that he'll be out.


Raw itself was great. Cenas promo on Eve was crazy. And his promo with The Rock is great. Really seems like a fan talking to Dwayne Johnson, than John Cena talking to The Rock.

HHH-Taker in HIAC!

This is looking like the best WM ever.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Majesty said:


> Rock's promos have actually been answering anything Cena said and owning him on it.
> 
> Rocks first promo was about how Cena's gimmick is stale and a disgrace to the attitude era.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but the entire fued was booked wrong from the start. Thus Cena has no other material to work with. People began to boo John Cena because of the superman treatment. Then his corny pg promos geared towards children. But Vince makes it seem like people boo John Cena because he's WWE 24/7 in and out of the ring. Cena could easily appeal to other ages, like he did with his delivery tonight but Vince won't let him.

To be fair a lot of Rock's stuff has been corny as well and not good for the fued. Mocking "You can't see me" when "If you smell..." falls into the same category. Fruity pebbles only worked because it was The Rock. Had Cena used it people would have shitstormed at how corny it is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, Barrett getting injured sucks. Sucks even more that now he's potentially going to miss Wrestlemania. TBH though, I have a feeling he was just going to be involved in wherever the whole Laurinitis/Long angle would lead, so he wouldn't have a big role anyway. Hell, maybe this is a blessing in disguise.

Still sucks for Barrett, and hopefully he recovers as quickly as possible.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL yeah. They should just dump the HIAC ppv and let build ups lead to the match, would be much better imo.


Yep definitely. This match is more than worthy of being a HIAC. The same can't be said for the matches that have taken place at the HIAC ppv's. Hopefully they get rid of the ppv after this match has taken place and only use the HIAC stipulation when it's appropriate.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

although i loved cena's first promo it was more evidence he aint turning heel, which is ok if they keep having cena perform like he did tonight even though the 2nd promo was damn near the same shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the crowd was disrespectful towards Taker, but by the end of it, they were into the promo.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> My wishes has come true. :troll
> 
> Get this man out of my TV... for a LONG time, please. Ahahah.


you officially are an absolute moron!!! There is not one single wrestler on the roster that i would wish any injury on! To be happy to see any person crying out in pain means your twisted in the head!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Okay, I get what you're saying. Yeah, The Rock's has yet to really lay in to Cena in the past year. Fruity Pebbles, mangina, yaba daba bitch, etc. I'm hoping the following weeks, the two of them change it up a little bit, for the sake of good build up. But what else can Cena say to The Rock, other than he's leaving? Sure, there's plenty of material against Cena, but not much against Rock.
> 
> And yeah, it's a shame for Barrett... Looked horrible.


There's a lot.

He came back for Fast 5. His jokes are just like Cena's except with a Rock pitch and edgier. Only reason his jokes even connect with people are a culmination of the Rock being just a nostalgia trip and the immense hatred the fans have for Cena.

Moreso, Cena wasn't raised to love this company. Cena loved the company on his own. Imagine the bite Cena could make on Rock if he said something along the lines of "I didn't love this company because my Daddy told me I had to and it was my 2nd choice after football." Ouuuch. It's not real, but if Rocky's gonna go all personal about his man-gina, then shit, go for it Cena lmao.

Cena's already proven a lot of the shit that fans hated. But yes, the main reason why Rock's hype is still here is because the hate for Cena is that big. You think people would be THIS emotionally invested in a match if CM Punk was on the other side?

No. I'm not giving Punk and Rock marks that kind of credit.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

The funny thing is, I made this 12 hours ago today.
































Then, this happens: http://www.wwe.com/inside/wade-barrett-injury

At first I almost felt bad.

But... *HELL NO!*

I'm proud. Wishes comes true. Thank you lord! :troll :troll :troll


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

psx71 said:


> I really feel bad for Wade. I'm a mark for the guy, and seeing him injured was the last thing I wanted him to be. Especially right before Mania. Hopefully the injury isn't too serious so he can somewhat do SOMETHING at Mania.


Maybe they can do what they did with Punk and put Barrett on commentary until he heals?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> you officially are an absolute moron!!! There is not one single wrestler on the roster that i would wish any injury on! To be happy to see any person crying out in pain means your twisted in the head!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Aside from the show ending on a very sour note with Barrett getting hurt I liked this Raw more than anything I've seen in a long time. Cena killed it on the mic TWICE, Triple H/Undertaker gave me chills and I just about pissed my pants when they announced it as HIAC, and two of my favorite guys are are in the title match on the Raw side. 

I feel like a kid again getting excited for Wrestlemania. Only this time I'm going to Miami with my brother and best friend and will witness it live. 

Rock/Cena
Undertaker/Triple H Hell In a Cell
Jericho/Punk
And BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON walking into Wrestlemania as the World Champion. 

If I fantasy booked Wrestlemania I don't think I would have made the 4 main events any different. The undercard is looking good too with rumors of a MITB going around and what looks like a big multi-man tag match with some really big names. 

WWE did a perfect job last night and all I can hope for is that they don't fuck it up. 
Just a perf


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Camoron said:


> Too bad for Barrett, but anyone blaming Big Show is an idiot. He tossed Ziggler nearly perfectly, he just didn't have his fall broken properly as Barrett threw his arm out and ended up causing Ziggler to spin and hit the announce table. At first glance Ziggler seemed to land on his face, but after replaying it in slow mo he clearly put his arms out to protect himself and his face didn't even hit the announce table.


thank you! that's what I've been saying (pg. 200)... people were all on the Miz for not catching R-Truth... the same should be applied to Wade imo! It wasn't Big Show's fault.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> The funny thing is, I made this 12 hours ago today.


Even if he wasn't injured, the picture isn't funny. It's pretty fucking stupid, and even worse that you continue to post the image at an annoying rate. We get it, you dislike the guy. But there's no need to be an obnoxious moron about it, especially after a serious injury.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Maybe they can do what they did with Punk and put Barrett on commentary until he heals?


It'd be great to get him over with the TV audience if he did do commentary. Brilliant idea, and the guy can obviously talk, so why not do a 3 Man Booth on RAW or SmackDown! with Barrett in?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahah, sorry all. 

Was having too much fun I guess. Got warned.

Mods, remove what you want.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This was a damn good Raw. Much better than last week's and much better than the ppv. Now can they keep it up?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Even if he wasn't injured, the picture isn't funny. It's pretty fucking stupid, and even worse that you continue to post the image at an annoying rate. We get it, you dislike the guy. But there's no need to be an obnoxious moron about it, especially after a serious injury.


Yeah you're right. lol.

Sorry.

Mods, remove it if it's too much.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> Aside from the show ending on a very sour note with Barrett getting hurt I liked this Raw more than anything I've seen in a long time. Cena killed it on the mic TWICE, Triple H/Undertaker gave me chills and I just about pissed my pants when they announced it as HIAC, and two of my favorite guys are are in the title match on the Raw side.
> 
> I feel like a kid again getting excited for Wrestlemania. Only this time I'm going to Miami with my brother and best friend and will witness it live.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, it does look like a fantasy card. Then this should be good and nothing less.... right?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

well with barrett on the shelf maybe we can get some more...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys, if you knew a year ago that the WrestleMania card would be as followed... 










WHAT THE HELL would your reaction be like? Fucking crazy. It's a dream card, and these are only 4 matches.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Really liked the show. Triple H/Taker was amazing, and I seriously wasn't expecting a Cell match. But I love it. This is probably the biggest Cell match since Taker/Batista, hell, maybe even HHH/FOLEY. Whatever limitations either guy has won't matter, they're gonna go balls to the wall in that match. Cena at the beginning was great, his promo near the end was a mixed bag. That was probably the best delivery Cena's had in AGES, and I don't blame anyone for buying what he said, but I just cannot get behind this whole "I'm here, you're not" bullshit. It makes him sound like a butthurt smark instead of someone who's supposed to be Rock's equal come Mania. But another positive is that it should get Rock to come out swinging next week and I can't wait. Punk/Jericho's set, D-Bry/Sheamus is set with both guys picking up convincing victories, and we're likely getting a big tag match. I'm really not too fond of that, but depending on the names that'll be in the match, it may end up being pretty good. Raw needed a knock-out show tonight and I'd say they delivered. The only real downer was a potential injury to Barrett and I really hope he's not hurt too bad. He's really worked hard and they've done well building him back up and it would suck if he was unable to show his stuff on the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Guys, if you knew a year ago that the WrestleMania card would be as followed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unreal. Throw in MITB and the Long/Ace tag match and it's a fucking show and a half. I'd love only like 7 matches this year. Everything would get time.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Eh not really impressed by a cell match. Just going to be the same match inside a cage. If they really wanted "no questions, no uncertainty, no excuses" could've just made it a last man standing, 10 count and it's done.

Doesn't matter, trips is ceo. And they taking the "end it" angle. His ego is going to book him to win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else agree that Raw had the strangest opening ever? With them just immediately throwing an Eve heel turn into play. :lmao

It was awesome though.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Awesome Raw. Cena owned Rock, Hell in a Cell match announced and a great main event. Mania is gonna rock.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> There's a lot.
> 
> He came back for Fast 5. His jokes are just like Cena's except with a Rock pitch and edgier. Only reason his jokes even connect with people are a culmination of the Rock being just a nostalgia trip and the immense hatred the fans have for Cena.
> 
> ...


Just FYI Cena's dad is a wrestling promoter and he started his career off wanting to be a body builder. Not to undermine the passion he has for the business, just sayin'.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock vs. Cena
Punk vs. Jericho
Triple H vs. Undertaker in Hell in a Cell
Bryan Danielson defending a world championship at Wrestlemania.

What the fuck is going on. Is this real life?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

mjames74 said:


> well with barrett on the shelf maybe we can get some more...


"Does it bother you that you wasted four years in journalism school to do something that I picked up in four minutes?"

Hilarious!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Anyone else agree that Raw had the strangest opening ever? With them just immediately throwing an Eve heel turn into play. :lmao
> 
> It was awesome though.


Tbh that whole scenario just seemed unreal to me, how it just happened, just like that. I was going along with it just fine, but then she bumped into Cena, and I was like "DONE!!!".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

mjames74 said:


> well with barrett on the shelf maybe we can get some more...


Holy shit that was funny. :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Crap. forgot Raw was even on tonight.


----------



## Wade Caesar (Jan 15, 2011)

at the end of the raw, jericho was more concerned to wade barret's condition than cm punk


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

psx71 said:


> Guys, if you knew a year ago that the WrestleMania card would be as followed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a dream card, it really is.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> It's a dream card, it really is.


I think Orton is going to be added to the World Title match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The one worry I have is that we get a swerve where Bryan loses the belt before Mania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wade Caesar said:


> at the end of the raw, jericho was more concerned to wade barret's condition than cm punk


Well, Wade was Jericho's NXT rookie. I can only imagine what must have been going through Jericho's mind during the time.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Both belts have been in hand for a long time by current WWE standards. I'm guessing both will be changing hands at WM.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> It's a dream card, it really is.





Brye said:


> unreal. Throw in MITB and the Long/Ace tag match and it's a fucking show and a half. I'd love only like 7 matches this year. Everything would get time.


Honestly, it's 10 years of different brilliant matches in different PPV's put into one supercard. Effin' brilliant. Rock vs. Cena has really forced WWE and Vince to step up for whatever reason. 



The Hardcore Show said:


> I think Orton is going to be added to the World Title match.


If anything, adding Orton to the match will enhance the quality of it and give it some much need star power. Plus, it'll give Sheamus more of a credible win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cena/Rock (22-25 mins)
Taker/Trips (30 mins)
Punk/Jericho (18-20 mins)
Bryan/Sheamus/Orton? (15 mins)
MITB (15 mins)
Ace/Long tag match (12-15 mins)
Miz/Foley or Rhodes Foley (15 mins)
Filler match (5 mins)

Mother of god that would own.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Brye said:


> Cena/Rock (22-25 mins)
> Taker/Trips (30 mins)
> Punk/Jericho (18-20 mins)
> Bryan/Sheamus/Orton? (15 mins)
> ...


Isn't Shaq going to wrestle Big Show? I think he even said he would on his twitter page today.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Theproof said:


> Crap. forgot Raw was even on tonight.


You forgot that Monday Night Raw was on last night/tonight for some(monday)?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Cena/Rock (22-25 mins)
> Taker/Trips (30 mins)
> Punk/Jericho (18-20 mins)
> Bryan/Sheamus/Orton? (15 mins)
> ...


:mark:

Actually, I would tone down Taker/Trips by 8 or so minutes, and give some extra time to the World Title Match. 

Also, don't forget Kharma/Phoenix, Show/Shaq and a possible Rhodes/Goldust.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I hope Orton isn't in the WHC title match at Mania, Bryan vs. Sheamus is good enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> :mark:
> 
> Actually, I would tone down Taker/Trips by 8 or so minutes, and give some extra time to the World Title Match.
> 
> Also, don't forget Kharma/Phoenix, Show/Shaq and a possible Rhodes/Goldust.


Yeah, I think Taker/Trips will get at least 20 and that's fine with me. I'd love Rhodes/Goldust.

MITB for me would be Ziggler, Swagger, Truth or Kofi, DiBiase, Hunico and Gabriel. Not star studded but it's way to make people get noticed. Then the tag match be Del Rio/Henry/Christian/Otunga vs Santino/McIntyre/Rey/Kofi or Truth.

Show/Shaq would be epic but hopefully not too long.

HIGH FUCKING HOPES~!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I think Taker/Trips will get at least 20 and that's fine with me. I'd love Rhodes/Goldust.
> 
> MITB for me would be Ziggler, Swagger, Truth or Kofi, DiBiase, Hunico and Gabriel. Not star studded but it's way to make people get noticed. Then the tag match be Del Rio/Henry/Christian/Otunga vs Santino/McIntyre/Rey/Kofi or Truth.
> 
> ...


Gentleman, if handled correctly, I think we could possibly be on the verge of witnessing the GREATEST Pay-Per-View of all time.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

From hollywoodlife.com

During the Cartoon Network Hall of Game Awards, NBA legend and show host Shaquille O’Neal EXCLUSIVELY confirmed his next larger-than-life career goal! Wait till you see what he had to say about wrestling at WrestleMania 28!
When it comes to the most respected and fun sports legends ever, Shaquille O’Neal should easily be on many top ten lists. Known for being one of the most entertaining sports stars around, Shaq is all about fun. So when rumors of his involvement in this years WrestleMania 28 on April 1 in Miami hit the rumor mill, we had to get the true story on what his involvement will be at WWE’s biggest show of the year!


During the Cartoon Network Hall of Game Awards on Feb. 18, the shows host Shaquille O’Neal told HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY, “Yes I’ll be there!” when asked on if he would be wrestling at the event. So who will he be grappling with? Shaq wouldn’t say, but the safe bet for his opponent should be the pound for pound ‘World Strongest Athlete’ Big Show.

The WWE Superstar has astounding measurements the likes of 7’0″ and 441 lbs — it’s safe to say that he could give Shaquille O’Neal some worthy competition.


For more on the WWE and WrestleMania 28 please check out www.wwe.com.

There it is Shaq will be at Wrestlemania if anyone doubted it


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

After watching the 2nd cena promo, I liked the tail end from "April 1st..." on out. It def got a different vibe and got more serious. Gotta give Cena props there. Wonder how much of those feelings are real.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

injury update

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...w_Injury_Updates_On_Four_Other_WWE_Stars.html
4 man hurt ,,danm battle royal from hell


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to post this again when Taker reveals his baldneess. Beware.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Gentleman, if handled correctly, I think we could possibly be on the verge of witnessing the GREATEST Pay-Per-View of all time.


I'm so fucking hyped right now. :lmao

Took me till the night before to get hyped last year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I really hope it's Ziggler - Foley at Mania, stemming from that little interaction they had a few weeks back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> I really hope it's Ziggler - Foley at Mania, stemming from that little interaction they had a few weeks back.


Didn't even think of that but that would be another awesome situation. And then just throw Miz in MITB.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'm so fucking hyped right now. :lmao
> 
> Took me till the night before to get hyped last year.


Last years Mania fpalm

I can't believe how quickly things change in the WWE. It's really incredible. Cannot believe last year we were getting this shit:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

> Among the names who were backstage at RAW were former WWE/WCW star Perry Saturn and AWA star Greg Gagne.


http://nodq.com/wwe/331807514.shtml 

I know Perry Saturn turned up a few years back, proving that he had not passed away, but never thought he'd show up to a wrestling event as he wanted to distance himself as far as possible from it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Have they said MITB would be at WM? I wish it would, it was better when there was just one a year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just watched the clip of where Barrett got injured...it only took them 3 minutes to get to him..that's a bit too long for a legit injury.


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

Great fucking RAW!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Last years Mania fpalm
> 
> I can't believe how quickly things change in the WWE. It's really incredible. Cannot believe last year we were getting this shit:


I'll admit I really liked a few matches on that show but the main event disappointed me, I was furious Sheamus/Bryan was cut and the show just didn't mesh well together.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'll admit I really liked a few matches on that show but the main event disappointed me, I was furious Sheamus/Bryan was cut and the show just didn't mesh well together.


Loved Taker/HHH
Liked Orton/Punk and Mysterio/Rhodes. But again, for whatever reason, I couldn't get into it, and they couldn't save it for me. Miz/Cena and the way it ended with Rock just left a bitter taste in my mouth.

In the end, when people reflect back on Mania 27, everyone will be like "Isn't that the PPV that started the Rock/Cena feud?" and nothing more.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Eve/Cena segment got the crowd going early and thats a good thing.

I can understand not alot of wrestling on the show since Mania is around the corner and even then some guys still got hurt.

Overall entertaining RAW in my opinion and Im looking forward to next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Loved Taker/HHH
> Liked Orton/Punk and Mysterio/Rhodes. But again, for whatever reason, I couldn't get into it, and they couldn't save it for me. Miz/Cena and the way it ended with Rock just left a bitter taste in my mouth.
> 
> In the end, when people reflect back on Mania 27, everyone will be like "Isn't that the PPV that started the Rock/Cena feud?" and nothing more.


I enjoyed Edge/Del Rio too but I hated that it was an opener. Just a show I couldn't get behind.

Then at EC we get the rematches that made for an even better show.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Gentleman, if handled correctly, I think we could possibly be on the verge of witnessing the GREATEST Pay-Per-View of all time.


I already have the feeling that it will be the GREATEST PPV of all time.


----------



## sonny james (Nov 16, 2006)

You know what? I have no basis for this.... I've watched wrestling for 31 years plus and could name 10 horrible injuries off the top of my head. I know shit happens. But this time for whatever reason, I am furious. That spot shouldn't have even happened. Too dangerous. Bad spot, and The Big Show isn't the most graceful wrestler, and guaranteed his timing isn't the best. Again, I know shit happens, but I can't believe how furious I am right now. From what i'm reading on Twitter, some are saying that it's serious but at this point it isn't career threatening as some though it may be... Shouldn't have happened. Hindsight I know... but seriously am so pissed that this happened.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Looks like Eve is going to join forces with the Bella Twins. John Cena was on fire with the opening. His verbal attack on Eve was so hilarious. "I lost a broski, for a hoeski."

-Sheamus defeats Mark Henry. I forgot these two were feuding last summer. I hope to see a proper resolution to that feud this year.

-Kofi Kingston and R-Truth defeats Primo and Epico. Match was non-title and it was a decent bout. I guess this win means Kofi and Truth will have a tag team title match.

-Ron Simmons is going to the Hall of Fame. Congrats.

-David Otunga defeats Ezekiel Jackson. From IC Champ to jobber status, that is Ezekiel Jackson. I like Otunga being Laurinitis' lackey.

-Undertaker's promo was okay. It got better when Triple H got in and the verbal attacks to Triple H kept going on. I guess the third bout is now official and it will be in the Hell in the Cell. A HiaC match and a MitB match in one PPV? Wow.

-Daniel Bryan defeats Santino. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!

-Bella Twins defeat Kelly Kelly and Askana. Blah.

-Great promo by Cena. Brought up the same usual points but this time, he was serious and came out flying. I actually believe The Rock came back last year to secretly promote Fast Five as well. Glad he mentioned that. More of this Cena please. Not the corny Fruity Pebbles version.

-Chris Jericho wins the Battle Royal. Man, I feel very bad for Wade Barrett. He has been on a steady push and now this injury will prevent him from ascending the roster. Just before WM too. Big Show does not impress in the ring anymore. He's too slow. I wonder if Show is to blame for the injury. Anyways, CM Punk was entertaining on commentary. Can't wait to see how this feud with Jericho will go.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Please please please don't put Truth and Kofi in a tag team. I like them both, but Kofi should be a singles wrestler. Some how i think they will put Kofi back in the tag division though.


----------



## nebnos (Apr 9, 2009)

I was at RAW tonight, just got home. I swear to god, to everyone here, that I Started the HOESKI chant.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I skipped a lot of the show, pretty much only catching the promos. After watching an entire PPV full of mediocre at best wrasslin', I had no intention of seeing any matches on the show.

-The promos were great. Cena was on fire and I think I'm turning into an even bigger Eve mark. She's hilarious. 

-I'm sickened by the fact that Bryan/Sheamus is a WHC match. If Orton isn't added, I'll be very unhappy. 

-Otunga and Johhny stole the show.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show. couldn't care less about hhh/taker except for watching another WM carryjob from taker and if hhh goes over then i've lost all faith in the company. cena was by far the best thing on this show and can't wait for rock next week and have them go back and forth. Henry back in action was great too.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh did I mark out when Triple H said "Hell In A Cell". Nobody delivers those words like Triple H does. 
And its the first match in a LONG time that deserves that type of gimmick match to it.

For Raw, I thought it was a boring first hour but a great second hour.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW Thoughts:
> -Looks like Eve is going to join forces with the Bella Twins. John Cena was on fire with the opening. His verbal attack on Eve was so hilarious. "I lost a broski, for a hoeski."
> 
> -Sheamus defeats Mark Henry. I forgot these two were feuding last summer. I hope to see a proper resolution to that feud this year.
> ...



I know they've cancelled the MITB PPV but have they confirmed it for Wrestlemania? i thought they were just getting rid of the idea? it sounds similar to everyone saying about Shaq vs Show at wrestlemania...there's been no mention of it on tv and we're only a few weeks away.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Werb-Jericho said:


> I know they've cancelled the MITB PPV but have they confirmed it for Wrestlemania? i thought they were just getting rid of the idea? it sounds similar to everyone saying about Shaq vs Show at wrestlemania...there's been no mention of it on tv and we're only a few weeks away.


There hasn't been an official word on the MitB match being back on WM. But we're all assuming it will be since they got rid of the PPV this year. If it becomes official, then this year's show will be stacked.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It was weird to watch this RAW since 1) I had to watch it on YouTube since I was busy Monday and 2) I'm usually chatting live as it goes but I;m just going to highlight the important parts of the show.

Yes, yes, yes! And I'm not talking about Daniel Bryan. Eve is finally heel and it was the only way to go. Bad acting aside, she's the perfect diva to play the role she is currently playing. After last week, there was no other choice. Cena was the show, besides Taker/HHH, tonight in many ways which I'll get to in a minute. Nice play on Eve as a hoeski which reminiscences his Word Life days. Great opener and gets Ryder more over when he finally returns.

Wow is all I can say about the Taker/HHH segment. Now, admittedly so, Taker was struggling in his part at the beginning. Also, fuck the crowd for not shutting the fuck up and letting Taker get his point across. You can tell Taker was not happy at that bullshit the crowd displayed. When HHH came out it picked up a little but not enough for me to see these two again at Wrestlemania. Then Taker "pwned" HHH with the "HBK was better than you" line and it was smooth sailing. Just awesome by HHH and Taker. I must say I still don't want to see the match and still think Taker is not needed for this year's Mania but a Hell In A Cell match does up my interest and I hope to see this feud be played out.

Now, I loved the previous segment but I absolutely was engaged with the Cena segment tonight. As I said, Cena was the fucking show tonight in my opinion. I'm going to say this now. I'm not a Rock hater (despite what the fanboys on here say otherwise), I like the Rock, I'm not a Cena fan but respect him, and I can't wait for the Mania match. That said, Cena verbally squashed Rock. There is really no way around it and the "He just said the same 'I'm here, he's not' stuff" doesn't work either because he actually dwelled into that explanation. If the Rock next week comes out and pulls the typical Rock show, not only do I think he'll get audibly booed but people will start swaying Cena's way as we get closer to Mania. He called him Dwayne not because of his real name. He called him Dwayne because he is no longer the Rock. He is no longer a wrestler. He is no longer the People's champion. He's actor Dwayne Johnson. Cena was right in every point he made. Dwayne is only in this for Dwayne and to bask his greatness to make Wrestlemania the best ever this year. Like I said earlier as well, he brought back his Word Life/Doctor of Thuganomics swag tonight, bar none. That raw, unadulterated, "not giving a fuck" John Cena we loved so long ago. Now, unfortunately, he still can't stay face and he still needs to turn heel at Mania, IMO, but for one night the old John Cena returned and if he is returning for this Wrestlemania build then Rock has competition. Like I said, Cena brought it tonight and squashed whatever the Rock will most likely typically do next week. Rock better bring it and make his response a "mind blown" promo or else people will start turning on him. Yeah, you'll have your die hard fans but I'm talking about the casuals. Cena rocked tonight and showed that when he can do an awesome promo, he can.

The WWE championship title picture going into Mania felt like an afterthought after Cena and Taker/HHH, understandably so. Punk coming out for commentary is always great to listen to. The match itself was meh as everyone knew who would win inevitably in Chris Jericho. Santino is over, as much as he's fallen off with me, so maybe WWE should take advantage of it. I hope Barrett is okay and doesn't miss Mania because that would suck and he's probably more pissed of that than the injury itself. It looks to also set up Show/Rhodes, which I hope not. I hope Shaq makes his appearance soon and Rhodes feuds with his big brother Golddust. Ziggler and Miz are afterthoughts at this point heading into Mania and I don't know what they're going to be doing honestly other than a dark match battle royale, which is beneath both men. This Jericho/Punk feud needs to pick up *NOW* as I am talking because it's been here and there and undertsandbly so but now we are on the final miles to Mania. Stuff needs to be happening and I have faith in both men to pull it off.

Overall, filler aside, I can't bitch about this week's RAW. I was entertained by it. We have so far for Wrestlemania:



> John Cena v. The Rock
> 
> Hell in a Cell
> The Streak Ends?
> ...


Nice looking card in all honest truth. We are truly on the road to Wrestlemania and now shit is going to start getting real. Buckle up.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Did punk quote cro cop?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Mirko Cro Cop?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H..........Undertaker.........Hell in a Cell............:faint:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, it's been *years* since the words "Hell In A Cell" have made me stand still. Triple H and Taker doing that doesn't surprise me but still.

Also, people need to quit saying Taker/HHH is burying the roster in saying "They are the last of a dying breed/The end of an era". They're right. Everyone knows they're right. Trips and Taker are the only two legit big names from the Attitude Era that are left and will probably both be done by the time Wrestlemania 30 comes along.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Let them bury whoever the fuck they want. We're getting a *HELL IN A CELL* match between the two. Who the fuck cares lol?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oddly enough, this will be the second Hell In A Cell match at a Wrestlemania since 12 years ago when Taker fought Big Bossman at Wrestlemania 2000.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuck those fucking fuckers who chanted "what" as The Undertaker, the last man you should ever chant that to is The Undertaker, especially since it was his first promo in a year. Hyped about Taker and Trips in the Cell. If there was ever match that blood whould be suited for a return its this match.

Cena promo on The Rock was great, can't wait till they have a proper verbal exchange with each other.

Okay, we establsihed the Punk V Jericho match at WM. Can we develop this fued now? you got two of the best mic workers on the roster and WWE knows this so maybe thats the reason why they have been holding off the one on one verbal exchange, but it needs to happen next week so we can get something us fans can sink our teeth into.

Overall very good raw. And this Wrestlemania card :faint:


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to﻿ see how there going to set up the Hell In a Cell between Taker and HHH in a stadium with NO ROOF! LOL


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Mirko Cro Cop?


Yeah, Except he said it back to front.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahh, I must have missed it then.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

robertdeniro said:


> I want to﻿ see how there going to set up the Hell In a Cell between Taker and HHH in a stadium with NO ROOF! LOL


Just like they do at other outdoor WWE events, build a massive rigging that goes over the whole ring so all their masses of lighting and large screens can be rigged up, the cage will sit where it normally would above the ring I presume.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

When Taker's music started at the end, I was certain he would remove his hood revealing a bandana and smirking. Would have marked like a bitch. Was certain that would be his theme on the bike.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Oddly enough, this will be the second Hell In A Cell match at a Wrestlemania since 12 years ago when Taker fought Big Bossman at Wrestlemania 2000.


1999 actually, Taker wasn't even at WM in 2000.

Still on to Raw, didn't get to watch it until a few hours ago on youtube as I was just too tired to stay up but I gotta say I really enjoyed it.

Last year at WM time nothing on the card (except Taker/HHH) captured my attention, hell I didn't even order it and I never miss WM live, somehow WWE have pulled a complete 180 and given us a WM card that could have the potential to be the best PPV the WWE has ever had.

Rock/Cena - Is pretty much the Rock v Hogan from WM 18, even if the actualy match sucks the atmosphere should be outstanding.

HHH/Taker(HIAC) - A personal dream match I never thought would happen, I can see this being an actual HIAC match and not that toned down crap we see on the HIAC PPV.

Punk/Jericho - Can't wait, should be awesome, I've been wanting to see this for quite a while now.

Sheamus/Bryan - Not as bothered by this match but it still should be entertaining.

I think it's fair to say I'm pretty excited for Wrestlemania.


----------



## ac_cloud (Feb 21, 2011)

I must admit I was a bit disappointed with TAKER vs HHH the 3rd ... especially because it was looking like a last man standing match which I'm really not a fan of!

But now this is a hell in a cell match I'm pumped for it! No one does a hell in a cell match like these 2, just PLEASE let them both end up on top of the cell with someone going through or off it!

Also when Trips said the words 'HELL IN A CELL' both my arms seemed to raise above my head and my mouth spazemed in a strange upwards position, not sure what happened ... is this what you IWC call 'marking out' ...or did I have a stroke?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Raw was phenomenal last night. Obviously John Cena was the MVP but Triple H was awesome tonight as well, seeing as he saved the promo between him and The Undertaker from falling apart. Oh, and fuck the crowd for chanting "what" at The Undertaker. Disrespectful fucks should be banned from attending another WWE event.

Eve>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Bubz said:


> The worst thing was Cody throwing Santino over right where Wade was being treatd. He landed on Wade's arm for fucks sake. If anyone is punished for anything that happened it should be that. I mean what an amateur move that was, fucing stupid.


he didnt land on his arm but it was really close.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

really awesome raw. i only skipped the divas match!! amazing.

a bit pissed that santino came out, got the biggest ovation AGAIN and then jobbed. no promo, about 2 offensive moves, BIGGEST OVATION. job.

he had a good showing in the battle royale and hopefully he will do something on smackdown so im holding out judgement until then..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great RAW last night, really fun show. The opening promo was great; Cena was in great form and I think Eve's new heel character could be really entertaining. The HHH/Taker segment was good once Trips came out but it did go on a bit too long. Hell in a Cell should make the feud and match a lot more interesting. Cena's other promo was GREAT, really enjoyed it and I look forward to Dwayne's lame catchphrase-filled retort.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Heel said:


> Great RAW last night, really fun show. The opening promo was great; Cena was in great form and I think Eve's new heel character could be really entertaining. The HHH/Taker segment was good once Trips came out but it did go on a bit too long. Hell in a Cell should make the feud and match a lot more interesting. *Cena's other promo was GREAT, really enjoyed it and I look forward to Dwayne's lame catchphrase-filled retort*.


Well being the stereotypical smark that you are, I suppose you don't realise that WWE gives Cena all the freedom in the world with his material and give Rock barely anything to go on, other thatn cheesy catchphrases and jokes. To make Cena look equal if not "better" than The Rock. As well as trying to get the fans more on Cena's side, which won't happen, except his young fans, girls, stereotypical smarks, which in this feud, are clearly the minority.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

I didn't like to see Mark Henry losing to Sheamus, I like Sheamus and I want to see him as Champion, but... what about the invencible Mark Henry? Is Mark Henry push over?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Such a good RAW, best one since I started watching wrestling again, I'm a huge Rock mark but my god Cenas rant was fucking awesome. Only a few negatives, obviously Barretts injury sucks, Mark Henry getting beat down easy and punk was pretty disappointing but apart from that it was an amazing RAW.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My thoughts on the show this week, Eve is a hoeski, more than a ho-ski, WWE even uses PG insult words, good lord.I said my Brother and Father, she can't wrestle, so they are doing anything for her to get interest from the Fans.I think Eve killed her career, but she seems Mickie James stalker-ish now, which will be ok for now, but she won't back it up in the Ring consistenly.The Undertaker promo on Triple H was a perfect spot to kill that days of our lives epic scene, as I was really looking forward to possibly seeing the buzz cut Taker.Kofi/Truth vs Primo/Epico was ok, match could of been longer, but I expect them to have great matches with these four men involved.Otunga beating Admed Johnson I mean big Zeke, was good for him, to show WWE he is here to make a statement and not just take funny pictures.The actually Taker vs Triple H seemed the same as last year, Taker saying he can't defeat him and he's afraid of him.I told my brother, hey Anthony Taker and Triple H will face each other in a wheel chair, when they are 80 years old.Taker will go for a chokeslam, and his arm will fall off.As for Triple H he will try to go for a suck it chop, and he breaks his hip,lol.I told you guys if Taker vs Triple H 3 would happen, it would be a HELL IN A CELL.Damn that match is going to be great, fire, tacks, both men going through the Cell.I have a feeling how that will end.Triple H and Taker go through the Cell, both men down on their back, and by mistaker Triple H has a Arm on the chest of Taker...one..two..three..Rip Taker.

Ok that Cena promo, interesting since I know it sounds like last year's promo he did on the Rock.Wait till next week Cena, your gotta get burned..Main Event Battle Royal, damn you Santino...SANTINO!!! That win by Jericho was lackluster as plus, thank God the story of these two will be bad ass! I saw Barrett cuss and I knew and said damn his arm is broken! Sad to hear that news, since he was rising in WWE and Smackdown.DId anyone see Jericho break character a little bit, leaving the Ring and asking the Ref on the outside, what happened to Wade.Also WHY THE FUCK DID THEY WAIT TO HELP WADE! Overall the show was 8 out of 10...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Where will they go with Eve's new heel character now though? Its not like she has anyone to feud with since Beth is champ at least till Mania , and I doubt they would run two diva angles on Raw during RTWM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Liked Raw alot last night, Cena was entertainng (great to see) I see where the WWE is trying to go with Rock/Cena fued now but really hope I am wrong b/c if they think they will be able to get the crowd (even split) for Cena vs The Rock I still think the WWE is fooling thmselves. Yeh they got a large portion of the crowd behind him last night with his promos and calling out Eve, but I jsut don't see the crowd even being split (there still will be some support for Cena) when The Rock is there live in the ring with Cena.

ANd the whole battle Royal thing was a little uneccessary to me, b/c I think the outcome was pretty obvious. Jericho could've just got the title shot b/c he was never eliminated from EC, but I guess you want something "bigger" than that for a WM title match


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

D17 said:


> Well being the stereotypical smark that you are, I suppose you don't realise that WWE gives Cena all the freedom in the world with his material and give Rock barely anything to go on, other thatn cheesy catchphrases and jokes. To make Cena look equal if not "better" than The Rock. As well as trying to get the fans more on Cena's side, which won't happen, except his young fans, girls, stereotypical smarks, which in this feud, are clearly the minority.


And you know this how?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Hey, Metallica's music played on raw. And Taker coming on later, damn, i've died and come tp heaven


Heaven is sub par Metallica?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

D17 said:


> Well being the stereotypical smark that you are, I suppose you don't realise that WWE gives Cena all the freedom in the world with his material and give Rock barely anything to go on, other thatn cheesy catchphrases and jokes. To make Cena look equal if not "better" than The Rock. As well as trying to get the fans more on Cena's side, which won't happen, except his young fans, girls, stereotypical smarks, which in this feud, are clearly the minority.


Where did you get these news from, or did they just come out of your head?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

People keep saying Rock is being held back, but maybe Rock just ain't got it anymore.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Loved Cena's promo,still the best Mic Worker in the company(Not named Jericho),just a shame his promos don't always show it,hopefully he stays like this till 'Mania.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I said last night but I'll ask again, can someone get a gif of that girl who went mad when Punk touched her.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> People keep saying Rock is being held back, but maybe Rock just ain't got it anymore.


Maybe Rock never had it. 










(Puts shield up)


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Obis said:


> Maybe Rock never had it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps not.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Perhaps not.


The whole "Rock left and I'm not" is the only thing John Cena has as ammo against The Rock. You can't build this as Legend vs Legend like Hogan/Rock because The Rock would overshadow John Cena. So what do you do, you sell John Cena has a guy who will die for WWE and you try to make The Rock out as the guy who in his heart never really carried about the business and his ultimate goal was to go to Hollywood. Sad as it is its the only way to make John Cena credible.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ya know, I've been watching wrestling for like twenty-three or twenty-four years now, and I'm about as bitter and jaded as they come as a fan. I woke up today and was reading around the internet to get a feel for how others liked (or disliked) the show and I was pretty surprised to see a pretty unanimous opinion in that the stuff with Eve/Cena was not only bad, but "Trish barks like a dog" bad...and I'm just not seeing it. 

In all honesty, I kind of even liked the segment with Cena/Eve in the ring. Yeah, he was putting all the blame on her and saying some negative things, which he probably shouldn't be doing as the top dog that is a hero to kids. But still, to me it was a breath of fresh air to have the "old" John Cena back. The one that makes wise cracks and insults people. 

This is professional wrestling in the United States (as in that's where WWE is located). It's WWE 101. We know it is not high brow entertainment and is pretty much the bottom of the barrel in terms of entertainment as viewed by the majority of the country (and several other countries). The point being, it's not high art, so trying to break it down and dissect it as if it were some highly influential tool that can heavily influence people is silly. It would be like saying NASCAR is really about race relations and political strife. 

WWE are way behind on the times, so is professional wrestling as a whole. They're sexist, they're racist, they're unfunny and are sometimes offensive. That's pretty much what wrestling is. Go back as far as you like and you'll find characters like The Sheik being as stereotypical as possible. But John Cena making an STD joke about a newly (and quickly forced) heel turned Eve sends the internet into an uproar??


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I so much HOPE that there is gonna blood, BAD BLOOD between Taker and HHH!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

D17 said:


> Well being the stereotypical smark that you are, I suppose you don't realise that WWE gives Cena all the freedom in the world with his material and give Rock barely anything to go on, other thatn cheesy catchphrases and jokes. To make Cena look equal if not "better" than The Rock. As well as trying to get the fans more on Cena's side, which won't happen, except his young fans, girls, stereotypical smarks, which in this feud, are clearly the minority.


Must be impressive working backstage at WWE events and knowing what actually happens. Maybe Rock actually chooses what he says? But I'm not gonna say that because like you, I have no fucking clue.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Oddly enough, this will be the second Hell In A Cell match at a Wrestlemania since 12 years ago when Taker fought Big Bossman at Wrestlemania 2000.


That was at WrestleMania 15. Not 16.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> It was weird to watch this RAW since 1) I had to watch it on YouTube since I was busy Monday and 2) I'm usually chatting live as it goes but I;m just going to highlight the important parts of the show.
> 
> Yes, yes, yes! And I'm not talking about Daniel Bryan. Eve is finally heel and it was the only way to go. Bad acting aside, she's the perfect diva to play the role she is currently playing. After last week, there was no other choice. Cena was the show, besides Taker/HHH, tonight in many ways which I'll get to in a minute. Nice play on Eve as a hoeski which reminiscences his Word Life days. Great opener and gets Ryder more over when he finally returns.
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah....no.

The Rock could do the same promo every week for 5 weeks and the fans wouldn't side with Cena over The Rock.

Just not going to happen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd mark if they boo'd just to see the reaction of people on here. Especially the people that would deny it to their death. Only reason I'd want to see it.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Ya know, I've been watching wrestling for like twenty-three or twenty-four years now, and I'm about as bitter and jaded as they come as a fan. I woke up today and was reading around the internet to get a feel for how others liked (or disliked) the show and I was pretty surprised to see a pretty unanimous opinion in that the stuff with Eve/Cena was not only bad, but "Trish barks like a dog" bad...and I'm just not seeing it.
> 
> In all honesty, I kind of even liked the segment with Cena/Eve in the ring. Yeah, he was putting all the blame on her and saying some negative things, which he probably shouldn't be doing as the top dog that is a hero to kids. But still, to me it was a breath of fresh air to have the "old" John Cena back. The one that makes wise cracks and insults people.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ.

Get a backbone and man up ffs. How do you cope in the real world if you get so 'offended' by things said on a fake wrestling show by fake characters?

Racist? Could have sworn Mark Henry was just world champion, Booker T is commentating, and Ron Simmons is getting into the HOF.

Get a grip mate.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit, he never said he had a problem with it. That doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm just going to assume he doesn't know how to fucking read. I mean, what else can you say? He took it completely opposite of the fucking point.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Really good RAW. I think probably best to start off with the highlight of show, and also why the crowd needed a slap around the face (or something equivalent to that). Never did I expect Undertaker versus Triple H to become a Hell in a Cell match, I very nearly jumped out my seat when 'Taker said the words "Hell in a Cell". But it makes sense, and I actually think (partially hope too) that the Hell in a Cell match may be retired come WrestleMania 28 with it coming full circle. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels was the first Hell in a Cell match at In Your House: Badd Blood, Triple H vs Shawn Michaels faced each other in it at Bad Blood 2004, so seeing Undertaker vs Triple H with Shawn Michaels as referee will make it come full circle. (one may argue that Mick Foley should be the referee given the full circle theory, but it doesn't fit with the storyline) In any event, it would be a good idea to retire the Hell in a Cell after WrestleMania 28 after it has been bastardized the past few years. Onto the actual promo between Undertaker versus Triple H, the promo was good, stepping up when they were both in the ring. Undertaker started off shaky, but what really annoyed me was the crowd. You don't, _ever_ shout out "What?" and "You suck!" to a guy that's been in the business 20 years and is a legend who appears live two or three times a year. Plain disrespectful from the crowd. I know there's all that about "a fan pays for his ticket and is allowed to do whatever" but there's a time and a place for chants like it, and during a segment between two legends is definitely not it.

Away from that, the battle royal was good, with Chris Jericho winning. Interesting stare down between the two at the end with Jericho refusing to shake Punk's hand. I hope the "ItBegins" is now brought into it more now with 5 weeks of build until WrestleMania. Let's make this a feud to remember, creative, because Jericho's return so far has not had any stand-out moment, I'm afraid. Cena's promo at the start was genuinely really good and I think Eve is now a heel - whether she gets booed after this, who knows. Cena's second promo obviously just doing the seeds for Rock's return next week.

Onto the Diva's... where was Beth and Tamina? Slightly odd. Maybe we'll see them on the SuperSmackDown, who knows. Hopefully they are going down the Beth vs Kharma route, I seriously hope we don't get a crappy Diva's match with Kelly Kelly and other Diva's who are incapable of wrestling. We shall see. Good RAW, on the whole.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did anyone catch the bit about Justin Roberts announcing that Sheamus would face Bryan at WM? I thought it was pretty bad. Sheamus just attacked Bryan yesterday, there was no talk or lead up. And by announcing that and that there was going to be a #1 contender's battle royal for the WWE Title, it was like out of the blue they just told us this is what we'd be getting. Zero build. Not like Sheamus said on Raw or in prior weeks he'd challenge, he just attacked Bryan at EC and then bam, that's it, they're facing each other. It took all the guess work out of the Raw battle royal because that automatically said to the fans "yeah Jericho is winning". Granted, we smarks knew that ahead of time, but the casual fan didn't. 

See, this is why the old setup worked best. After the February PPV, whomever won the Rumble started a feud with the WWF Champion because right there, the main event was already dictated-the Rumble winner would get a shot at the title at WM, of course they're going to feud because they know they're fighting. With 2 champions, who knows which one the Rumble winner will face? But instead of building up a feud that culminates in the Rumble winner choosing who he'll face, we get "oh yeah, Sheamus and Bryan are fighting at Mania." What the hell? It was out of nowhere! Why did he choose Bryan? Who knows, its just the Fed telling us "this is what you're getting." 

Retarded.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Sheamus is on Smackdown and Bryan is champion there, not to mention he has no beef with Punk, so naturally we all have probably assumed he would go with Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Lol, yeah....no.
> 
> The Rock could do the same promo every week for 5 weeks and the fans wouldn't side with Cena over The Rock.
> 
> Just not going to happen.





Walk-In said:


> I'm just going to assume he doesn't know how to fucking read. I mean, what else can you say? He took it completely opposite of the fucking point.


That's what I was going to say. Completely went over his head.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> That's what I was going to say. Completely went over his head.


I don't follow.

Were you not saying if The Rock does the same old Rock show that the fans will side with Cena?

What am I missing here?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> I don't follow.
> 
> Were you not saying if The Rock does the same old Rock show that the fans will side with Cena?
> 
> What am I missing here?


Yes I did. You act is if they won't which they possibly will. 

The die hard fans won't switch but the other middle of the fans between the two can. Rock got some negative reactions from the crowd when Cena was making some of his points in the promo. That's just fact. Sure, Rock can get his nostalgia pops with his act but if he doesn't seriously address and make clear of what Cena said about him next week then he's indirectly helping Cena make his point for him.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Yes I did. You act is if they won't which they possibly will.
> 
> The die hard fans won't switch but the other middle of the fans between the two can. Rock got some negative reactions from the crowd when Cena was making some of his points in the promo. That's just fact. Sure, Rock can get his nostalgia pops with his act but if he doesn't seriously address and make clear of what Cena said about him next week then he's indirectly helping Cena make his point for him.


So, what exactly went over my head? Lol :S

The fan's are _not_ going to side with Cena over The Rock whilst the Rock is a face. That's just fact.

You're delusional if you think they will.

All The Rock has to do is be there, cut one of his normal promo's and the fans will boo Cena and Cheer him.

Look at SS for example, The Rock wasn't there and Cena was still doing his usual "I'm here you're not" sh*t. And, after his promo backstage that set the fire to unanimously cheer The Rock and boo Cena.

Not saying that he will cut his usual promo next week. I'm assuming he won't considering his tweet.

But even if he did, the fans would still cheer him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Guess who's back.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I kinda hated Cena saying hes back in the camera, I thought it was corny, but his Eve putdown and Rock promo was awesome.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder what happened to the guy that said that Cena was gonna come out with his corny smile and be all PG and say the usual crap. Best not show his face up in here or else I'll smack it off.

I'm sure the last thing people were expecting from Cena was to completely obliterate the PG rating and using the words 'bitches', 'hoeski', 'skank', in the same promo. Especially in the opening segment.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

RAW opens the show with Jericho being cleared to wrestle after a life threating injury. Good News:shocked:

Eve admits using Zack Ryder, is this coronation street I`am watching? 

A 10 man battle royal to announce Punks opponent at WRESTLEMAINA?

*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME*

This is like a 10 diva battle royal for the number 1 contender.

AN *ABSOLUTE DISGRACE.* JERICHO IS BETTER THAN THIS.

On a positive note Kofi and Truth teaming up, they look *GOOD* together.

FAROOQ into HOF (Y)

Ezekiel Jackson jobbing to Octunga, BIG JACKSON must be getting some sort of push soon. 

Undertaker Triple H at wrestlemaina. There is NO WAY this will happen. They have had 2 matches at mania before. ABSOLUTE JOKE IF THIS HAPPENS. AND ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL NEVER WATCH WWE AGAIN IF TAKER GETS BEAT.

Good wrestling match with Bryan Danielson and Santino. (Y)

Bellas win thats good too (Y)

John Cena WILL beat THE ROCK at wrestlemaina. OBVIOUSLY. The Rock is more interested in making movies than wrestling. 

Just like Jericho WILL put Punk over at MAINA too.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

anyone think's that Taker will return as American Badass in 2 weeks? I mean promo with cutting his hair off,and then Metallica theme song??!


and we may see return of BLOOD at wm


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I just can't get excited for a hell in a cell match. They haven't been good in ages. Most of them nowadays are just regular matches with the addition of slamming each other into some chainlink fence a few times. If they don't break out and fight on top of the cell then it's a missed opportunity and a pointless gimmick to add to a match in my opinion.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why did Cena say I'm back? I don't get it.. he's back as in his _old_ thuganomics gimmick? or...?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Did anyone else enjoy Cole/Punk banter on commentary last night? They're both bonafide assholes and them two clashing was really entertaining.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

wow that was the only JC segment ive enjoyed.....


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I enjoyed the promo a lot.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

_- Among the names who were backstage at RAW were former WWE/WCW star Perry Saturn and AWA star Greg Gagne._


I thought Perry Saturn was missing


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I'm sure the last thing people were expecting from Cena was to completely obliterate the PG rating and using the words 'bitches', 'hoeski', 'skank', in the same promo. Especially in the opening segment.


You're allowed to say bitches and skanks under the PG rating. Just not _often_.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I felt really underwhelmed by EC but this RAW was really good and got me pumped up for Wrestlemania again

The John Cena promo was great and is exactly what this feud needs, no corny jokes just intensity and I can't wait to see the Rock next week answer that promo and hopefully to see an interaction between the two.

Jericho winning the battle royal was predictable but was a good way of setting up the title match, real shame Barrett got injured as he was one of the biggest candidates for MITB in my opinion. Looking forward to the real build starting for Jericho/Punk which should be a good feud.

The Undertaker/HHH feud was strange, Taker was acting very much like the ABA which is a very good thing but the lighting and his attire were set up for him being the deadman. Really happy they've made the match hell in a cell as these two could produce the best HIAC match to date (hopefully they will allow some blood), looking forward to seeing if/how HBK will fit into this.

Overall good RAW and I must say Wrestlemania is shaping up to be amazing, looking forward to seeing if anything is furthered on Smackdown tonight


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

orph said:


> _- Among the names who were backstage at RAW were former WWE/WCW star Perry Saturn and AWA star Greg Gagne._
> 
> 
> I thought Perry Saturn was missing


Last I heard he was in witness protection and was testifying against a pair of murderers I believe. If that's true, that is. Where did you hear this?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> You're allowed to say bitches and skanks under the PG rating. Just not _often_.



Yeah but in the same promo? Damn that was the last thing I was expecting to hear


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

orph said:


> _- Among the names who were backstage at RAW were former WWE/WCW star Perry Saturn and AWA star Greg Gagne._
> 
> 
> I thought Perry Saturn was missing


Saturn eventually came out of hiding and admitted his addictions. Tommy Dreamer has a video up on youtube with Saturn.

As for RAW, I thought that parts of it was entertaining. The fact that Undertaker vs. Triple H will now be Hell In A Cell certainly at least puts some interest in that match. I didn't want to see the rematch before, but now that it is HIAC...

Cena did well with the promo. Serious Cena is better than "I fail at making jokes" Cena.

I like the idea of RTruth and Kofi as a tag team.

What logic is there a 10 man battle royal on RAW to headline WrestleMania? Isn't that what the Royal Rumble match at that PPV was for? I'm all for Jericho being the guy to face punk, but they could have found something more creative than the 3rd or 4th battle Royal match in 1 month.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And I just realized, R-Truth isn't wearing jeans. He is wearing black sweat pants, or at least I think he is


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 3:30 for botch


6:40 - 7:00 SANTINO DID *NOT* LAND ON BARRETT'S ARM. 


Let's give that a rest. It WAS stupid of Cody to do that elimination spot on THAT side, though.


----------



## Ozzy91 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Yeah but in the same promo? Damn that was the last thing I was expecting to hear


WWE can do these things under PG guidance. I mean the entire year of 1998 and some of 1999 was PG as well before they went TV14 and a LOT happened back then in camparison to just hearing 'bitch' and 'hoeski'.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Korvin said:


> Saturn eventually came out of hiding and admitted his addictions. Tommy Dreamer has a video up on youtube with Saturn.


Yeah,I just read he is talking with TNA


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My only fear is Orton taking the title from Bryan before Mania. I don't thinkit's impossible either, given Bryan's booking - triple threat would be _okay_ I guess.


----------



## WrestlingPsych (Feb 22, 2012)

Well its pretty exciting that after that long he accepted the chllenge, i still want to see what did undertaker did with his hair

i guess all of you have seen that video, if not you can watch it here

Watch WWE Raw 2/20/12 February 20 2012 online


----------



## Art Offical (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought overall it was a great show aside from the total disaster at ringside.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I was at the show on Monday, and I can say for sure that the crowd was a hell of a lot louder than it is perceived on TV.

Next to Eve, and Cena, Michael Cole got the biggest heat of the night.

CM Punk was cheered, but not as much as TV let on.

Most of the crowd didn't care much for Daniel Boring.


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

I was also at the show and thought the crowd was mediocre at best. I think the reason the crowds are much quieter these days besides the obvious lack of excitement and unpredictability, is the DAMN LIVE AUDIO. The MUSIC live was turned down extremely low....Like when a wrestler like Jericho would come out the music was BARELY audible. During Promos the mics were barely audible especially when the crowd would get hot. This has a tremendous effect on the crowd. It makes everything seem lifeless and less important. I have never been to a WWE event where they had the audio so low. 

The promo packs during the commercials were barely audible as well. It was super weird. and to address the UT WHAT chants....I did not participate but man has it been blown of our proportion. Most fans have no idea about RESPECT and all that BS and could care less, they were just having a good time. Luckily those didn't last long because I couldn't hear a WORD he was saying when it was going on.

Being a live WWE Vet I was disappointed with the energy from the crowd compared to how it used to be. Man the excitement and electricity is just not the same. Probably cause I am an older jaded human wrestling being.

K.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Im I a **** for liking the rock's smile?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There was no reason to bring this thread back.


----------

